# India vs Australia: CWC 2nd QTF, March 24



## angel eyes

*India beat West Indies by 80 runs, to face Australia in quarter finals on 24th march, 2011.*

CHENNAI: 'Agar harenge to pata hain humein kya hone walah hain!' (If we lose we know what's in store). Yuvraj Singh was laughing when he said that. But he gave the impression along the course of a media conference after the match on Sunday that he was fighting a battle for the team against the Indian media. 

"Don't you think you are not practising enough?" somebody asked him the question and that added fuel to the fire. "We know our bodies, we know how to go about it...It's the media that is saying we are not practising. It's your problem, not ours," it seemed that Yuvraj was carrying the mood of his batting to the press conference room. 

The left-hander looked relieved that he has delivered the goods just when it mattered. This was his first international century after a gap of two years and he wants to take the good form into the quarterfinal against Australia. "Obviously, I am feeling good about it...Wickets, runs...I think it's all going well," Yuvi's answers were short, crisp and incisive. 

Now they are up against Australia and when somebody asked whether they would have preferred some other team in the quarters, Yuvi shot back. "Boss, if we have to win the World Cup, we have to beat every team...It doesn't matter if we are playing Australia or Sri Lanka." 

Aussies have three quicks in Brett Lee, Shaun Tait and Mitchell Johnson in the line-up. So, will the short ball be a problem? "We wouldn't have been the No. 1 Test playing nation and No. 2 ODI nation if we struggled against the short ball...Don't say such things to me," Yuvi seemed to pull the query out of the park. 

India are going off the boil a number of times and there was a situation on Sunday as well when the bowlers struggled to get that breakthrough. When asked about it, the left-hander said that it's a matter of keeping the faith in the bowlers. 

"When things get tough, it's important that we don't lose confidence in the bowlers...We knew somebody or the other will strike when it matters and that's what happened. Zaheer got two, I got a couple, and we finally won the match," Yuvraj said.


----------



## luckyyy

if india loose the quater final match , the indian media should also be ready to take the part of reponsibility...

media had put a load of mental presssure on indian players....entire media is so much bashing the team like the modren days parents used to do with their child , when he not score a 100 , even if he score a 99.99

good point is that these players are not chilren and able to manage the media bashing till now...


----------



## Trichy

Go India go... Break the Aussis and give a good farewell to ricky...


----------



## DV RULES

*I think India will beat Australia.*


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

India only has a 35% chance of beating Australia in my books.


----------



## angel eyes

Indians should take a leaf out of pakistan's victory over australia. We should show the same fighting spirit that pakistan showed against australia.


----------



## KS

Just keep a spinning track.

As Sidhu said, _"this is not a charity game to show the Indian benevolence or magnanimity - this is a world cup knockout match and if you have any strength you must make full use of it. Indians strength is spin and play on a spinning track if you want to increase your chances of win"_


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Agreed. Time for Motera to do it's majic .

I just hope India bats first. It will be pretty difficult to chase on a spinning track.


----------



## Paan Singh

hope some modi magic works in quarters


----------



## Mani2020

60-40 in favor of AUS


----------



## Whiplash

Mani2020 said:


> 60-40 in favor of AUS


 
More like 80-20. I've practically lost hope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Whiplash said:


> More like 80-20. I've practically lost hope


 
Itni bhi buri situation nahi hai yaar. This Australian team is easily beatable, as shown by our neighbours. We just need a few things to go our way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckyyy

Motera pitch gernally favers pace bowlers...


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

luckyyy said:


> Motera pitch gernally favers pace bowlers...


 
Yes, we remember what happened last year with Steyn and Co.

I hope shiv sena and co. do their magic on the motera pitch


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

well no can really be certain. anything can happen in cricket. paksitan beat AUS in group matches.

i think if it is a flat track then i wd say 60-40 in favour of australia.

if it is a slow sluggish pitch and india bats first. then 60-40 in favour of india.

may the best team win. lets all pray and support our team.


----------



## Crypto

i have the feeling India will win.. 
worry not yaro.. phatay chuck do ....


----------



## paritosh

well...australia of all teams performs when they have to..
they rise to the occasion and win by totally shutting out the opposition!
they have showed in the past the vast vast gap that lies between the number one cricketing team in the world and the rest of the bheed...
I hope we reach the finals.


----------



## Kinetic

Now this is knock out, Aussies will try their best. Both teams are good but India has slight edge. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Hulk

India will lose the match, so far we have been lucky. The good thing for India is return of Yuvi.


----------



## Paan Singh

indianrabbit said:


> India will lose the match, so far we have been lucky. The good thing for India is return of Yuvi.


 
7 khoon maaf


----------



## Roby

India will win the match. No doubt about it.


----------



## JanjaWeed

indianrabbit said:


> India will lose the match, so far we have been lucky. The good thing for India is return of Yuvi.


 
why would you say that? oz's record isn't that brilliant either. they also only won against Zimbabwe, Kenya, NZ & Canada. India did beat them convincingly in the warm up! If anyone has the edge in this match, i think it's India!!


----------



## alphamale

before Q.f dhoni has to rethink abt few players. pathan should be dropped now, neither he is batting well nor bowling. munaf too has been a disappointment. sreesanth should be picked in place of munaf.


----------



## Archie

As far as I know Yusuf will definitely be dropped 
With Sehwag comming in his place after being declared fit , Rest of the team will pretty much remain the same with India Playing 2 fast bowlers namely Zaheer Khan and Munaf and two spinners in Bhajji and Ashwin 

The pitch is expected to be a turning wicket with lots of help for spinners


----------



## Roybot

If India looses, all Indians better disappear from PDF for few days, we will get our as* trolled big time otherwise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

India will win but i hope they loose

^not if pakistan looses 2


----------



## iPhone

roy_gourav said:


> If India looses, all Indians better disappear from PDF for few days, we will get our as* trolled big time otherwise


 
No you won't, you guys already showed balls by choosing to not loose against WI knowing you'd be against Aussies. So fikar not, support your team, think of it as a regular match and they'll do alright

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Aussie4ever said:


> India will win but i hope they loose


 
I am happy either case. The luxury of having two teams. But if Australia does beat India, they better go on to win the world cup too.


----------



## Mani2020

JanjaWeed said:


> why would you say that? oz's record isn't that brilliant either. they also only won against Zimbabwe, Kenya, NZ & Canada. India did beat them convincingly in the warm up! If anyone has the edge in this match, i think it's India!!


 
When its AUS ,what previous match holds doesnot count. don't forget they have heart of champions if any team knows how to bounce back after a defeat its them .don't forget they have lost after a long time so they will come back very hard .they are same team which won 6-1 from Eng . the only thing they will worry about will be the spin but your curators have the history of making pitches which don't spin much atleast in this WC and your own analysts were crying loud about it that when you have a certain advantage why you don't want to exploit it 

If india gets good spinning track then there might be a v.good chance but if they got the track where there is bounce or is really flat then your advantage will go down the drain .don't forget indian bowling hasn't been upto the mark except for the last game that too WI were throwing there wickets like anything but still i'll not take any credit away form inidan bowlers but i still think apart from Zaheer khan i don't see any threat for AUS ,Ashwin might be in case when the pitch have got fast turn


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Shift the match to Firozeshah Kotla I say.


----------



## Mani2020

Archie said:


> As far as I know Yusuf will definitely be dropped
> With Sehwag comming in his place after being declared fit , Rest of the team will pretty much remain the same with *India Playing 2 fast bowlers namely Zaheer Khan and Munaf* and two spinners in Bhajji and Ashwin
> 
> The pitch is expected to be a turning wicket with lots of help for spinners


 
you should need to review the bolded part of your statement ,by no means Munaf is a fast bowler he is a general medium pacer and Zaheer khan also doesn't have express pace but atleast have something better than Munaf .don't exaggerate your statements


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Mani2020 said:


> you should need to review the bolded part of your statement ,by no means Munaf is a fast bowler he is a general medium pacer and Zaheer khan also doesn't have express pace but atleast have something better than Munaf .don't exaggerate your statements


 
Surprising, you don't call Munaf a fast bowler, yet you call Kamran a 'keeper and Afridi an all-rounder.


----------



## Mani2020

I m shouting it loud since the start of the WC that why the hell india is not going with 5 genuine bowlers ? when your team is known for batting why you still want to stuff your batting and drop one bowler ,this is really a defensive move on the part of whoever is selecting the team ,by this you are already giving the opposition a chance to think that you already have entered the ground in defensive mold rather than attacking mold .

The only thing to add more and more batsman is loosing wickets on 29-9 or 30-7 etc


----------



## prototype

With the kind of bowling India posses my premonition predicts an Indian defeat.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Buddy, you yourself said that Indian bowling is not strong enough. Tell me, if the BEST 4 bowlers in the country cannot perform well, what can the 5th best bowler do? ODI cricket is a batsman's game. That's why even Pakistan plays only 4 genuine bowlers and the rest part-timers/all rounders.


----------



## Mani2020

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Surprising, you don't call Munaf a fast bowler, yet you call Kamran a 'keeper and Afridi an all-rounder.


 
Point out a single post of mine where i said Afridi an all-rounder and praised Akmal? and for heaven sake don't come up with this statement "that other members say this " i have no concern with what other says

Infact i was the one who was blaming akmal like hell against NZ match just go out and check my posts ,even i started revolution against akmal and i motivated others too to start this ,i always say afridi is brainless as a batsman not only i even Imran khan cirticize him as a batsman and so does wasim 

And coming back to your statement ,a bowler who balls at late 70's or early 80's will you call him a fast bowler? for heaven sake if that would be the case we would have been calling Abdul Razzaq as fast bolwer because he balls with almost same pace 

For heaven sake try to take criticism in constructive way rather than going all guns blazing just because i belong to Pakistan


----------



## prototype

Mani2020 said:


> The only thing to add more and more batsman is loosing wickets on 29-9 or 30-7 etc


 
Happens sometime,not a big deal,each and every team ha witnessed such a debacle at some point,thats a thing to worry about,but not a matter that necessarily should happen every day.


----------



## Gold1010

roy_gourav said:


> I am happy either case. The luxury of having two teams. But if Australia does beat India, they better go on to win the world cup too.


 
haha lucky you


----------



## Mani2020

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Buddy, you yourself said that Indian bowling is not strong enough. Tell me, if the BEST 4 bowlers in the country cannot perform well, what can the 5th best bowler do? ODI cricket is a batsman's game. That's why even Pakistan plays only 4 genuine bowlers and the rest part-timers/all rounders.


 
No offense but our bowlers are more stronger then indian bowlers also we have Abdul Razzaq as 5th bowler who bowls with the same pace of munaf ,and Abdul Razzaq has taken more than 200 wickets also Hafeez is not a part timer he is genuine all-rounder and has taken many wickets in domestic cricket and in this WC also he has taken important wickets of Upul Tharanga,Ponting etc 

Also we don't have luxury of class batsman like other teams apart form Younis and Misbah we don't have any player who have lot of experience like Smith,Ponting,Sachin etc we have man y young batsmen also a lot of fragility in our batting line up


----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> ,by no means Munaf is a fast bowler he is a general medium pacer and Zaheer khan also doesn't have express pace but atleast have something better than Munaf .


 
It would be interesting to know the comparison of pace between quicker faster deliveries of Afridi and average deliveries of Munaf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

prototype said:


> Happens sometime,not a big deal,each and every team ha witnessed such a debacle at some point,thats a thing to worry about,but not a matter that necessarily should happen every day.


 
Its because when a batsman comes at the crease with just 3 down or 2 down he knows that there is a lot of batting still to come so he looses concentration and plays extravagant shots and if you remeber all 3 matches india played against test playing nations in this WC everytime there was a batting collapse at the end and india was bowled out inside 50 overs


----------



## alibaz

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Buddy, you yourself said that Indian bowling is not strong enough. Tell me, if the BEST 4 bowlers in the country cannot perform well, what can the 5th best bowler do? ODI cricket is a batsman's game. That's why even Pakistan plays only 4 genuine bowlers and the rest part-timers/all rounders.


 
Four bowlers will bowl best 40 overs but the opposition will take advantage in ten overs of occasional bowlers.


----------



## prototype

Mani2020 said:


> No offense but our bowlers are more stronger then indian bowlers also we have Abdul Razzaq as 5th bowler who bowls with the same pace of munaf ,and Abdul Razzaq has taken more than 200 wickets also Hafeez is not a part timer he is genuine all-rounder and has taken many wickets in domestic cricket and in this WC also he has taken important wickets of Upul Tharanga,Ponting etc
> 
> Also we don't have luxury of class batsman like other teams apart form Younis and Misbah we don't have any player who have lot of experience like Smith,Ponting,Sachin etc we have man y young batsmen also a lot of fragility in our batting line up



Agreed India had much better batsman and Pakistan have much better bowlers,but on that count u cannot blame us that even after having a good batting line up they scrambled into pieces,if India is the only team which folded 7 batsman for 30 rums,Pakistan is also the only team which conceded around 100 runs in the last 5 overs,even after a strong bowling.

What I meant is that someday this happens,cant blame it,everyday is not ur lucky day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Mani2020 said:


> Point out a single post of mine where i said Afridi an all-rounder and praised Akmal? and for heaven sake don't come up with this statement "that other members say this " i have no concern with what other says
> 
> Infact i was the one who was blaming akmal like hell against NZ match just go out and check my posts ,even i started revolution against akmal and i motivated others too to start this ,i always say afridi is brainless as a batsman not only i even Imran khan cirticize him as a batsman and so does wasim
> 
> And coming back to your statement ,a bowler who balls at late 70's or early 80's will you call him a fast bowler? for heaven sake if that would be the case we would have been calling Abdul Razzaq as fast bolwer because he balls with almost same pace
> 
> For heaven sake try to take criticism in constructive way rather than going all guns blazing just because i belong to Pakistan


 
Oh yaar, chill. He is classified as a fast bowler, just like Kamran is classified as a 'keeper. Happy?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Mani2020 said:


> When its AUS ,what previous match holds doesnot count. don't forget they have heart of champions if any team knows how to bounce back after a defeat its them .don't forget they have lost after a long time so they will come back very hard .they are same team which won 6-1 from Eng . the only thing they will worry about will be the spin but your curators have the history of making pitches which don't spin much atleast in this WC and your own analysts were crying loud about it that when you have a certain advantage why you don't want to exploit it
> 
> If india gets good spinning track then there might be a v.good chance but if they got the track where there is bounce or is really flat then your advantage will go down the drain .don't forget indian bowling hasn't been upto the mark except for the last game that too WI were throwing there wickets like anything but still i'll not take any credit away form inidan bowlers but i still think apart from Zaheer khan i don't see any threat for AUS ,Ashwin might be in case when the pitch have got fast turn


 
it's good to know all that lacking in an indian side. let's not forget the fact that apart from Lee, no aussie bowler had a great time in this world cup. also their main batsman is strugling to find the touch, whereas apart from Pathan, most of indian batsmen have fared well in this tournament. when it comes to their spin attack, even the part time indian spinners have done a better job. having said that, it's not going to be an easy ride for indian team. Toss would play a big part in any day nighter, plus one who holds their nerve on that day!!


----------



## Mani2020

prototype said:


> Agreed India had much better batsman and Pakistan have much better bowlers,but on that count u cannot blame us that even after having a good batting line up they scrambled into pieces,if India is the only team which folded 7 batsman for 30 rums,Pakistan is also the only team which conceded around 100 runs in the last 5 overs,even after a strong bowling.
> 
> What I meant is that someday this happens,cant blame it,everyday is not ur lucky day


 

it happened 1 time in our case but in your case it happened on 3 consecutive times .
Also our balling went bad due to pathetic keeping by akmal if he would have taken that catch NZ would have been out for 200 runs or even less 

Even if you have any doubt still then let me tell you that after the game of NZ we came back strongly and proved our point by bowling out AUS for just 176 runs while india still has to prove a point with their collapse


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Mani2020 said:


> No offense but our bowlers are more stronger then indian bowlers also we have Abdul Razzaq as 5th bowler who bowls with the same pace of munaf ,and Abdul Razzaq has taken more than 200 wickets also Hafeez is not a part timer he is genuine all-rounder and has taken many wickets in domestic cricket and in this WC also he has taken important wickets of Upul Tharanga,Ponting etc
> 
> Also we don't have luxury of class batsman like other teams apart form Younis and Misbah we don't have any player who have lot of experience like Smith,Ponting,Sachin etc we have man y young batsmen also a lot of fragility in our batting line up


 
And yet you tend to play all rounders rather than more batsmen. The reason is simple. You play people who can have a major impact on the game. India believes that a 7th batsman can do that more than our 5th bowler. Pakistan believes that an all rounder can do that more than a 6th batsman. 

It's just optimising the resources to the best of your advantage


----------



## Mani2020

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Oh yaar, chill. He is classified as a fast bowler, just like Kamran is classified as a 'keeper. Happy?


 
i m not happy because you still are sticking with your point in a rather jolly way lol


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> hope some modi magic works in quarters


 
or superstition of shewag


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Mani2020 said:


> i m not happy because you still are sticking with your point in a rather jolly way lol


 
Hey, I'm agreeing with you that Munaf is rather inept at bowling at fast speeds. He is called a fast bowler because that's how he is classified in the traditional sense. Otherwise he would be called a medium pace wicket to wicket containing bowler.


----------



## Mani2020

twoplustwoisfour said:


> And yet you tend to play all rounders rather than more batsmen. The reason is simple. You play people who can have a major impact on the game. India believes that a 7th batsman can do that more than our 5th bowler. Pakistan believes that an all rounder can do that more than a 6th batsman.
> 
> It's just optimising the resources to the best of your advantage


 

Nah because we don't have such strong batsmen coming out historically speaking also no team plays with 6 pure batsman you name it even AUS plays with 4 proper batsman and rest are 3 genuine all-rounders ,then you come to SL they play with 5 genuine batsman while rest are all-rounders and proper bowlers , now SA also plays with less than 6 proper batsman but when you see there bowling all these teams are playing with 3-4 front line bowlers while 1 0r 2 genuine all-rounders , while india is playing with 4 proper bowlers and one part timer


If you look AUS,SA,SL and Pakistan all these teams have similar compositions while india is having totally having different composition


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

The reason is simple. Indian team is more capable at scoring 350 and bowling teams out for 325, as opposed to scoring 200 and bowling teams out for 175. We just don't have the bowlers in our country to do the latter. That's why we aim to bat first and score 350.


----------



## Mani2020

You ask any legend he will tell you that on sub-continent wickets you need 5 bowlers 4 genuine and 1 all-rounder even Imran Khan is time n time again saying this,Wasim said this 

Even Gangualy yesterday was saying this and i hope you don't know your team better than Gangualy


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Tell me, out of the Indian 15, which bowlers will you play?


----------



## Mani2020

twoplustwoisfour said:


> The reason is simple. Indian team is more capable at scoring 350 and bowling teams out for 325, as opposed to scoring 200 and bowling teams out for 175. We just don't have the bowlers in our country to do the latter. That's why we aim to bat first and score 350.


 
but you can't do this every time we saw england easily reaching 338, we saw SA chasing 296 so that always may not come true ,quality sides will chase it down


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

In both those games, we were playing with 4 genuine bowlers and 1 all-rounder (yusuf).


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

People talking about India winning or Australia winning.
But the most important thing is that it is going to be the most interesting game of the world cup! Eagerly looking forward to watch the entire game ball to ball.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Main to pehle hi keh raha tha haar jao , bekar main hero banna tha , ab bhukto . There is really no way i think australia will lose two matches continuously on the trot in world tournament . 

They will come very hard at us . Watch out for irritating sounds of whoo whoooo when they field and bouncers from brett lee .Australians become especially dangerous in knock out matches.

I have also lost hope . 70-30 for Australia acc to me .


----------



## Mani2020

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Tell me, out of the Indian 15, which bowlers will you play?


 
Look indian batting has always been strong historically and if would have a chance to manage everything so my preference will not be the batting because its already the stronger part by making classic batting wickets i m just giving a chance to the oppositions to neutralize my strength ,so i know my weakness is my bowling line-up and the medium pacers don't have pace to deceive the batsman on classic pitches so firstly my preference will be to make a pitch that will have bit of seem movement and as well as spin .because medium pacers always enjoy seeming wickets more than fast bowlers bowling at a pace of 90 miles or so then i will put in 3 seemers in lights of Zaheer ,Nehra and Sreesanth the later is because he has a good record in SA on seeming tracks and two spinners Harbajhan and Ashwin ,now harbajahn can bat we all know and ashwin also has good batting capabilities so my batting will also come down to number 8 with 5 genuine ballers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

nick_indian said:


> Main to pehle hi keh raha tha haar jao , bekar main hero banna tha , ab bhukto . There is really no way i think australia will lose two matches continuously on the trot in world tournament .
> 
> They will come very hard at us . Watch out for irritating sounds of whoo whoooo when they field and bouncers from brett lee .Australians become especially dangerous in knock out matches.
> 
> I have also lost hope . 70-30 for Australia acc to me .


You ll see.
*Note my point.*India will win this game.


----------



## Markus

Mani2020 said:


> Look indian batting has always been strong historically and if would have a chance to manage everything so my preference will not be the batting because its already the stronger part by making classic batting wickets i m just giving a chance to the oppositions to neutralize my strength ,so i know my weakness is my bowling line-up and the medium pacers don't have pace to deceive the batsman on classic pitches so firstly my preference will be to make a pitch that will have bit of seem movement and as well as spin .because medium pacers always enjoy seeming wickets more than fast bowlers bowling at a pace of 90 miles or so then i will put in 3 seemers in lights of Zaheer ,Nehra and Sreesanth the later is because he has a good record in SA on seeming tracks and two spinners Harbajhan and Ashwin ,now harbajahn can bat we all know and ashwin also has good batting capabilities so my batting will also come down to number 8 with 5 genuine ballers


 
You should apply for Indian team selectors position. 

I last heard, they had a vacancy.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Punjabbi Munda said:


> You ll see.
> *Note my point.*India will win this game.


 
Aapke mun main ghee shakkar bhai .Par mujhe ummeed kam hai .


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Mani2020 said:


> Look indian batting has always been strong historically and if would have a chance to manage everything so my preference will not be the batting because its already the stronger part by making classic batting wickets i m just giving a chance to the oppositions to neutralize my strength ,so i know my weakness is my bowling line-up and the medium pacers don't have pace to deceive the batsman on classic pitches so firstly my preference will be to make a pitch that will have bit of seem movement and as well as spin .because medium pacers always enjoy seeming wickets more than fast bowlers bowling at a pace of 90 miles or so then i will put in 3 seemers in lights of Zaheer ,Nehra and Sreesanth the later is because he has a good record in SA on seeming tracks and two spinners Harbajhan and Ashwin ,now harbajahn can bat we all know and ashwin also has good batting capabilities so my batting will also come down to number 8 with 5 genuine ballers


 
That might be ok against weak seam bowling lineups such as Sri Lanka, but when we are confronted with quality seam bowling in the form of Lee, Steyn or Gul, our much vouched batting lineup will struggle on seaming tracks. That is why Indians generally prefer flat batting tracks with an abrasive surface which can help in reverse swing later on.

Looking at the bowling lineup that you proposed, a seaming track would help only Sree and maybe Nehra, while our batting will struggle. Compare that with a flat/spinning track and you will get your answer why we don't prefer that combination.


----------



## Mani2020

Markus said:


> You should apply for Indian team selectors position.
> 
> I last heard, they had a vacancy.


 
lol i don't think my idea was that bad


----------



## Mani2020

twoplustwoisfour said:


> That might be ok against weak seam bowling lineups such as Sri Lanka, but when we are confronted with quality seam bowling in the form of *Lee, Steyn or Gul*, our much vouched batting lineup will struggle on seaming tracks. That is why Indians generally prefer flat batting tracks with an abrasive surface which can help in reverse swing later on.
> 
> Looking at the bowling lineup that you proposed, a seaming track would help only Sree and maybe Nehra, while our batting will struggle. Compare that with a flat/spinning track and you will get your answer why we don't prefer that combination.


 
they all are not seem bowlers ,on seeming wickets the slow you ball the more you will able to generate movement on the track and off the track ,the ballers you mentioned are genuine quick bowlers balling at more than 90 miles .surely they will get some movement but not that much that medium pacers will be able to 

Have you seen Mohammad Asif and Umer gul togather bowling on seeming wicket? if not then check out for that Mohammad Asif was generating so much seem that his balls were deviating a mile while Gul was getting much less seem than Asif


The reason is Gul is hit the deck hard bowler so are shoaib and lee while Medium pacers just like to kiss the surface 

ok let me remind you have you seen Pak vs Canada match? on same pitch canadian medium pacers were seeming balls a mile while when it came to Pakistan bowlers the seem movement was much less only AR was able to generate seem


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Mani2020 said:


> they all are not seem bowlers ,on seeming wickets the slow you ball the more you will able to generate movement on the track and off the track ,the ballers you mentioned are genuine quick bowlers balling at more than 90 miles .surely they will get some movement but not that much that medium pacers will be able to
> 
> Have you seen Mohammad Asif and Umer gul togather bowling on seeming wicket? if not then check out for that Mohammad Asif was generating so much seem that his balls were deviating a mile while Gul was getting much less seem than Asif


 
That's not the point. The point is that Indian batting performances on seeming tracks are pathetic. Case in point, the last test match played at Motera against SA. 

We cannot sacrifice our entire batting lineup just to get assistance for two average seam bowlers.


----------



## Paan Singh

i m not so positive abt india-oz match,i dont know why??


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow... match is still four days away & we are already in 5th page of this thread? & there is another thread talkin about india vs pak s/f already!! world cup is well truly kickin off now!!


----------



## Markus

^ India - Pakistan match (if it happens) will break all records at PDF.


----------



## Mani2020

twoplustwoisfour said:


> That's not the point. The point is that Indian batting performances on seeming tracks are pathetic. Case in point, the last test match played at Motera against SA.
> 
> We cannot sacrifice our entire batting lineup just to get assistance for two average seam bowlers.


 

I wonder what happened to that tall guy Ishant every one was vowing about him after AUS series but then don't know what happened to him he went for plenty after that ,even in ICC champ trophy he was very expensive against PAK


----------



## Nirvana

Time To Take Revenge Of *2003 WC Final* 

India Will surely Beat Kangaroos This Time ....

Hoping for India - pak Semi final.


----------



## Comet

It is going to be a good good match!!!


----------



## ashok321

Viraat said:


> Time To Take Revenge Of *2003 WC Final*
> 
> India Will surely Beat Kangaroos This Time ....
> 
> Hoping for India - pak Semi final.


 
Provided both beat their rivals....

One Pollard is enough to hammer Pakistani bowlers for massive sixes....
While WI has one (DS Smith) who has scored nearly 300 runs, Pakistan has none...
And before you forget the WI explosive Ravi Rampaul who took 5 for in his first WC-11...

But above all, the chances are more for Pakistan to go home early than for India


----------



## Nirvana

ashok321 said:


> Provided both beat their rivals....
> 
> One Pollard is enough to hammer Pakistani bowlers for massive sixes....
> While WI has one (DS Smith) who has scored nearly 300 runs, Pakistan has none...


 
But currently Pakistan are seen Favourites against Windies . 

They Are going good with Bowling .


----------



## Mani2020

ashok321 said:


> Provided both beat their rivals....
> 
> One Pollard is enough to hammer Pakistani bowlers for massive sixes....
> While WI has one (DS Smith) who has scored nearly 300 runs, Pakistan has none...


 

Haha typical indian having wet dreams .lol i will not make a fuss about your post because by going your history of posts none can expect anything unbiased from you


----------



## Nirvana

QF 1 - Pakistan vs West Indies AT DHAKA

QF 2 - Sri lanka vs England AT COLOMBO

QF 3 - Australia vs India AT AHEMDABAD

QF 4 - New zealand vs south africa AT DHAKA

I expect This to happen

SF 1 - Pakistan Vs India AT mohali

SF 2 - Sri lanka vs south africa At colombo

Final - India Vs SL At Mumbai

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

QF 1 - Pakistan vs West Indies AT DHAKA

QF 2 - Sri lanka vs England AT COLOMBO

QF 3 - Australia vs India AT AHEMDABAD

QF 4 - New zealand vs south africa AT DHAKA

I expect This to happen

SF 1 - Pakistan Vs India AT mohali

SF 2 - Sri lanka vs south africa At colombo

Final - India Vs SL At Mumbai


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ashok321 said:


> Provided both beat their rivals....
> 
> One Pollard is enough to hammer Pakistani bowlers for massive sixes....
> While WI has one (DS Smith) who has scored nearly 300 runs, Pakistan has none...
> And before you forget the WI explosive Ravi Rampaul who took 5 for in his first WC-11...
> 
> But above all, the chances are more for Pakistan to go home early than for India


 
Pakistan has been playing better than India .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Tim Nielsen, Australia's coach, has said his team were hoping to meet India in the final of the World Cup, and would be treating their quarter-final against the tournament co-hosts in Ahmedabad on Thursday as a "mini-grand final". He said he was aware the atmosphere at Motera would be electric, and his players were looking forward to that.


----------



## ashok321

nick_indian said:


> Pakistan has been playing better than India .


 
In what way?

Pakistan Net RR +0.758	
India Net RR +0.900

Let the public decide by above (cream of the coffee cup) aggregating all the matches..


----------



## IceCold

India loses to Australia it will be out of the WC. Frankly speaking i have no hope of India qualifying for the semi finals against the aussies. On a side note there is this unusual hype created about India Pakistan matches. I would like to see any other country playing against Pakistan in the semi finals instead of India.


----------



## IceCold

ashok321 said:


> In what way?


 
You guys cant defend a 296 target against SA which speaks what position your blowing attack really is in. On the other hand we have been chasing targets. If Pakistan can set a good total, our balling attack is strong enough to decimate any team.


----------



## Nirvana

nick_indian said:


> Pakistan has been playing better than India .


 
Kindly elaborate your statement -

Pakistan have done better bowling than India this tournament - But we have Performed well In batting than them


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> One Pollard is enough to hammer Pakistani bowlers for massive sixes....


What about One Afridi, Umar Akmal, Kamran Akmal or Razzaq?


ashok321 said:


> While WI has one (DS Smith) who has scored nearly 300 runs, Pakistan has none...


Meanwhile Pakistan won more matches than West Indies. Pakistan believed in team contribution and not relied upon one or two players only


ashok321 said:


> And before you forget the WI explosive Ravi Rampaul who took 5 for in his first WC-11...


Umar Gul and Shahid Afridi are among the highest wicket takers of the tournament with Afridi being the leading wicket taker of the tournament so far. Afridi got 5 wickets twice in the tournament and once 4 wicket haul was also completed. Too better for Rampaul


ashok321 said:


> But above all, the chances are more for Pakistan to go home early than for India


 
The stats proves otherwise,

Australia won 29 matches against India and lost 13 matches with w/l ratio of 2.23 since 2000
Pakistan won 16 matches against West Indies since 2000 and lost 8 with w/l ratio of 2.00 since 2000

Team records | One-Day Internationals | Cricinfo Statsguru | ESPN Cricinfo

Team records | One-Day Internationals | Cricinfo Statsguru | ESPN Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Creder

Not just saying this as a good sport, but I REALLY want India to win.. We'd rather face you guys in semis than them

Watch out for Lee, that guy was damn unplayable


----------



## Hyde

Viraat said:


> Kindly elaborate your statement -
> 
> Pakistan have done better bowling than India this tournament - But we have Performed well In batting than them


Besides Indian batting (that too only top order)

Indian team's reputation in this tournament has been pathetic so far

They weren't able to defend 338 runs target, weren't able to defend 296 and also would have been lost against West Indies if late burst of West Indies team had not occurred. It often happens with West Indies so i would take it as weakness of West Indies and not greatness of Indian bowlers in this regard.


----------



## Nirvana

IceCold said:


> You guys cant defend a 296 target against SA which speaks what position your blowing attack really is in. On the other hand we have been chasing targets. If Pakistan can set a good total, our balling attack is strong enough to decimate any team.


 
And you guys scored only 183 against minnows like canada , how the hell you think you gonna win against windies - cut the crap

It only depends on how a team plays against a team on a particular day . 

Its is difficult for India to defeat aussies , But Not Impossiible.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ashok321 said:


> In what way?
> 
> Pakistan Net RR +0.758
> India Net RR +0.900
> 
> Let the public decide by above (cream of the coffee cup) aggregating all the matches..


 
their bowling and fielding has been better than india .india has done better in only batting .

Pakistan has defeated two good teams in this world cup i.e aus an sri lanka whereas india has defeated only one i.e west indies which is not even as good as australia or sri lanka . All this despite the fact that india played most of its games on home ground wheras pakistan hasplayed away from home .

This just proves that *atleast till now *Pakistan has done much better than India , rest time will tell . Please look at it with an unbiased mind .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Creder said:


> Not just saying this as a good sport, but I REALLY want India to win.. We'd rather face you guys in semis than them
> 
> Watch out for Lee, that guy was damn unplayable


 
You are right, we will be able to defeat India but I don't think we can defeat Australia once again in the same tournament


----------



## ashok321

IceCold said:


> You guys cant defend a 296 target against SA which speaks what position your blowing attack really is in. On the other hand we have been chasing targets. If Pakistan can set a good total, our balling attack is strong enough to decimate any team.



Looky looky here:

17th Match, Group A: Canada v Pakistan at Colombo (RPS), Mar 3, 2011 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo

Pakistan just scored 184 runs (in which they got gift of 24 extras) that also against Canada - a minnow by all standard!
And you have the audacity to brag!


----------



## Hyde

nick_indian said:


> their bowling and fielding has been better than india .india has done better in only batting .
> 
> Pakistan has defeated two good teams in this world cup i.e aus an sri lanka whereas india has defeated only one i.e west indies which is not even as good as australia or sri lanka . All this despite the fact that india played most of its games on home ground wheras pakistan hasplayed away from home .
> 
> This just proves that *atleast till now *Pakistan has done much better than India , rest time will tell . Please look at it with an unbiased mind .


 
very well said,

very logical answer

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------




ashok321 said:


> Looky looky here:
> 
> 17th Match, Group A: Canada v Pakistan at Colombo (RPS), Mar 3, 2011 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> Pakistan just scored 184 runs (in which they got gift of 24 extras) that also against Canada - a minnow by all standard!
> And you have the audacity to brag!


 
But the point to notice is, we were successfully able to defend it by large margin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> What about One Afridi, Umar Akmal, Kamran Akmal or Razzaq?
> 
> Meanwhile Pakistan won more matches than West Indies. Pakistan believed in team contribution and not relied upon one or two players only
> 
> Umar Gul and Shahid Afridi are among the highest wicket takers of the tournament with Afridi being the leading wicket taker of the tournament so far. Afridi got 5 wickets twice in the tournament and once 4 wicket haul was also completed. Too better for Rampaul
> 
> 
> The stats proves otherwise,
> 
> Australia won 29 matches against India and lost 13 matches with w/l ratio of 2.23 since 2000
> Pakistan won 16 matches against West Indies since 2000 and lost 8 with w/l ratio of 2.00 since 2000
> 
> Team records | One-Day Internationals | Cricinfo Statsguru | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> Team records | One-Day Internationals | Cricinfo Statsguru | ESPN Cricinfo


 
Pakistan Net RR +0.758	
India Net RR +0.900

Let the public decide by above (cream of the coffee cup) aggregating all the matches..


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> very well said,
> 
> very logical answer
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> But the point to notice is, we were successfully able to defend it by large margin


 
Pakistan Net RR +0.758	
India Net RR +0.900

Let the public decide by above (cream of the coffee cup) aggregating all the matches..


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Pakistan hasn't been that impressive and neither has been India.
Pakistan's batting is very weak,Canada bowled them out for 184,so there are no favorites right now.


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan Net RR +0.758
> India Net RR +0.900
> 
> Let the public decide by above (cream of the coffee cup) aggregating all the matches..


As per ICC's criteria, they see who won more matches. Later they come to net run rate is the result is not apparent

Pakistan won more matches thus there is no need to look at the run rate. Pakistan has 10 points in the tournament wheareas India has 9


----------



## ashok321

Top 25 batsmen of this tournament are without a Pakistani batsman........while there are 5 Indians...

http://stats.espncricinfo.com/icc_c...most_runs_career.html?id=4857;type=tournament


----------



## Hyde

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Pakistan hasn't been that impressive and neither has been India.
> Pakistan's batting is very weak,Canada bowled them out for 184,so there are no favorites right now.


 
Well that pitchy was also very tricky... there has been many pitches in Sri Lanka where score close to 200 has been very hard to score. The point to notice is Pakistan won comfortably in the end


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

India has dissapointed in this tournament in terms of overall performance even though batting has impressed .

But there is still time , we can get rid of our weaknesses , but i am not very hopeful against australia . However , i must say this - If India beats Australia to enter the Semis than they/we will most likely go on to win the cup .


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Top 25 batsmen of this tournament are without a Pakistani batsman........while there are 5 Indians...
> 
> http://stats.espncricinfo.com/icc_c...most_runs_career.html?id=4857;type=tournament


 
Cricket is not about batting only... it is the bowlers who usually wins you the matches. Check the Top 10 bowlers as well


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Zaki said:


> Well that pitchy was also very tricky... there has been many pitches in Sri Lanka where score close to 200 has been very hard to score. The point to notice is Pakistan won comfortably in the end


But that can't hide the fact that Pakistan probably after West Indies has the weakest batting line up in the WC(amongst the permanent members)


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> As per ICC's criteria, they see who won more matches. Later they come to net run rate is the result is not apparent
> 
> Pakistan won more matches thus there is no need to look at the run rate. Pakistan has 10 points in the tournament wheareas India has 9



The difference is one tie..........a photo finish....other than India played better than Pakistan and for that you have to look at overall picture of Net run rate...


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> Cricket is not about batting only... it is the bowlers who usually wins you the matches. Check the Top 10 bowlers as well


 
Both the department of the cricket are vital if you wanna win the match, its not the only department of bowling!

Lol at your logic...


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> The difference is one tie..........a photo finish....other than India played better than Pakistan and for that you have to look at overall picture of Net run rate...


Its not about if's and but's

Tie is a tie otherwise India had clearly lost that game too when they weren't able to take wickets before 42 overs... Collapse does not occur in each game... Indian bowling has not been doing well and you must stop comparing Top 25 players in each respective department. Look at the team effort as a whole...


----------



## IceCold

Viraat said:


> And you guys scored only 183 against minnows like canada , how the hell you think you gonna win against windies - cut the crap
> 
> It only depends on how a team plays against a team on a particular day .
> 
> Its is difficult for India to defeat aussies , But Not Impossiible.


 
Ohh we will alright. We manage to score only 183, yet we won, thats what counts, India on the other hand managed to score 338 and 296 yet failed to win. So spare me the BS. I am not against India but frankly speaking you guys are gonna get your kicked by aussies. If you cant defend a total of 296 then there is nothing you can defend. Period. As for the windies, we have the capacity to take them on and win.


----------



## Hyde

well the point to notice is, we won almost all matches comfortably

India on other hand had to go for nail-biting moments in almost each game played against Major teams


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Zaki said:


> well the point to notice is, we won almost all matches comfortably
> 
> India on other hand had to go for nail-biting moments in almost each game played against Major teams


game against Canada?Was that comfortable?Game against SriLanka? game against Australia,is never ever comfortable and there were times when it looked that match could end up close.
Rest were minnows.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

According to me the favourites right now for winning this WC are in descending order -

1. Australia/South Africa
2. Pakistan
3. India
4. Sri lanka
5. England
6.New zealand
7. West indies


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Zaki said:


> Its not about if's and but's
> 
> Tie is a tie otherwise India had clearly lost that game too when they weren't able to take wickets before 42 overs... Collapse does not occur in each game... Indian bowling has not been doing well and you must stop comparing Top 25 players in each respective department. Look at the team effort as a whole...


 
firstly when you talk about team effort you cant just talk about bowlers.

now on indian bowling attack..yes its weaker compared to what others in the same league...but in no way we can say its a bad bowling side or a weak bowling side which cant win you matches......if the bad form of the bowlers in the team was a concern, then I think the last two games have also, shown signs that this bolwing line up is still good enough to win you matches.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

and Pakistan got beaten by NZ(which got beaten by Bangladesh 4-0!!) by 110 runs.
No major team has been beaten by such a big margin..


----------



## Nirvana

IceCold said:


> Ohh we will alright. We manage to score only 183, yet we won, thats what counts, India on the other hand managed to score 338 and 296 yet failed to win. So spare me the BS. I am not against India but frankly speaking you guys are gonna get your kicked by aussies. If you cant defend a total of 296 then there is nothing you can defend. Period. As for the windies, we have the capacity to take them on and win.


 
Look man , I am not against Pakistan either - frankly i think pakistan is going to win the game against windies . 

talking about India vs Aus game - why dont you cut the crap , Both team got equal chances of winning the game.
India and pakistan overall this tournament were not that Impressive - If India's weakness was bowling , Pakistan's was batting.
The result of a particular game does not depend upon past games - Its how both team play at that particular day.


----------



## Hyde

Punjabbi Munda said:


> game against Canada?Was that comfortable?Game against SriLanka? game against Australia,is never ever comfortable and there were times when it looked that match could end up close.
> Rest were minnows.


we were favorite to win all those matches

Sri Lanka weren't able to score freely and we always dominated the game. Their tail-enders went for slog but it was too late
Australia had posted a small target and thinking our number 11 "Wahhab Riaz" could also score 20-25 runs easily... I think it was also pretty comfortable
Canada never had a good team to score 180+ against Pakistan on those pitches


----------



## Areesh

Punjabbi Munda said:


> and Pakistan got beaten by NZ(which got beaten by Bangladesh 4-0!!) by 110 runs.



And we beat the same NZ team in Test and ODI series in their home. :hang:


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Zaki said:


> we were favorite to win all those matches
> 
> Sri Lanka weren't able to score freely and we always dominated the game. Their tail-enders went for slog but it was too late
> Australia had posted a small target and thinking our number 11 "Wahhab Riaz" could also score 20-25 runs easily... I think it was also pretty comfortable
> Canada never had a good team to score 180+ against Pakistan on those pitches


Dude comfortable are the wins,where hardly anywhere a team is challenged.
And Pakistan was challenged and challenged by Canada even,very strongly.You can't say that Pakistan has topped the Group convincingly or are the favorites from now.

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------




Areesh said:


> And we beat the same NZ team in Test and ODI series in their home. :hang:


Aren't we talking about the World cup?Then do i recall how we beat Srilanka,Australia New Zealand South Africa etc....all in last 2 years?


----------



## Areesh

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Dude comfortable are the wins,where hardly anywhere a team is challenged.
> And Pakistan was challenged and challenged by Canada even,very strongly.You can't say that Pakistan has topped the Group convincingly or are the favorites from now.


 
Canada scored more than 200 runs against Australia. Now Australia would be a BS for you and other trolls here.
\

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




Punjabbi Munda said:


> Aren't we talking about the World cup?Then do i recall how we beat Srilanka,Australia New Zealand South Africa etc....all in last 2 years?



Just informing you about something which just happened before the WC. Digest it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Dude comfortable are the wins,where hardly anywhere a team is challenged.
> And Pakistan was challenged and challenged by Canada even,very strongly.You can't say that Pakistan has topped the Group convincingly or are the favorites from now.


I didn't say they are the favorites.........

Still I think Australia and Sri Lanka are more balanced in our group. Also South Africa is very balanced side and only close comparative to us is India in my opinion because both Pakistan and India has some weakness and flaws in one department or two... but other Australia, South Africa and Sri Lanka are very balanced sides having skilled in all 3 departments (batting, bowling and fielding). So in my opinion still these 3 teams are favorites and they are expected to win the trophy.

Pakistan or India might qualify for Finals but its highly unlikely they will win the tournament


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Areesh said:


> Canada scored more than 200 runs against Australia. Now Australia would be a BS for you and other trolls here.
> \


Yep,Australia is no favorite atm,i said it earlier,no team is favorite right now.
And i never said that Pakistan is weak team,i just said they are no where near to being favorites or easy winners.


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> we were favorite to win all those matches
> 
> Sri Lanka weren't able to score freely and we always dominated the game. Their tail-enders went for slog but it was too late
> Australia had posted a small target and thinking our number 11 "Wahhab Riaz" could also score 20-25 runs easily... I think it was also pretty comfortable
> Canada never had a good team to score 180+ against Pakistan on those pitches


 
India had just one loss, so does Pakistan.....
But look here....

India lost the match by 3 runs...
While you lost it for hefty 110 runs...
How does it feel??


----------



## Areesh

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Yep,Australia is no favorite atm,i said it earlier,no team is favorite right now.
> And i never said that Pakistan is weak team,i just said they are no where near to being favorites or easy winners.


 
I was just giving you how Australia played against Canada as you were talking about Pakistan match against Canada.


----------



## ashok321

Bottom of the barrel / India is hot favorite at 3 to 1.........and these are money-market forces......go and dispute them.....Pakistan is 9 to 1

2011 Cricket World Cup Betting - Odds, Tips & Previews


----------



## Soumitra

If India wants to win it can ask all the ahemdavadis to wear VVS Laxman masks and start a rumour that he will be part of the playing 11


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Srilanka is a good side,but they fail to perform consistently.South Africa,they are extremely good in fielding and bowling but their batting can go under the hammer sometimes.

For me,no favorites for the WC right now.
.


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> India had just one loss, so does Pakistan.....
> But look here....
> 
> India lost the match by 3 runs...
> While you lost it for hefty 110 runs...
> How does it feel??


 
It feels good since we ended the streak of the team which is ranked number 1 in ICC rankings. How about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> India had just one loss, so does Pakistan.....
> But look here....
> 
> India lost the match by 3 runs...
> While you lost it for hefty 110 runs...
> How does it feel??


 
By the eyes of ICC, The criteria to rank the teams higher is

1) More Wins
2) More points
3) Net Rate

For example if rain washes up the matches, Pakistan will qualify for Semi Final or Final without playing against any team.. India on the other hand won't be able to do it as per the ICC criteria. Thats how it works and you have to see how ICC has ranked both teams in this tournament. India won 4 games but Pakistan won 5...

I ain't comparing both teams though - All i am saying is... your criteria of looking at top 25 batsmen and giving decision on sole parameter is incorrect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Creder

Come on guys (the sensible ones atleast) let's cut the crap.. Both Pakisanis and Indians are supporting teams which they know will let them down at one point or another

Pakistan is good with bowling and India can win matches on their batting alone. Both have decent leaders, Dhoni on one side and Waqar+Afridi on the other

What it comes down to on any day is whether the weak variable i.e batting (Pakistan's case) and Bowling (India's case) can click on a given day.. If yes you have a win if no ? Well tough luck


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Areesh said:


> It feels good since we ended the streak of the team which is ranked number 1 in ICC rankings. How about that.


Look at the recent games played against Australia.You just had one game won.Everyone should be given a chance.Australia isn't invincible,so they had to lose at some stage.


----------



## Machoman

After seeing all the games, I think it will be very nail biting game. Very close can't see who is going to win. India's batsman are awsome let's see if Mr. Lee can do good bowling this time....


----------



## Secret Service

My Predictions :

Both Pakistan and India will Lose their matches.....
Final :
Australia Vs South Africa

South Africa will be winner ....!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Tendulkar will score his 100th 100 in this game!!(i pray!!)

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------

This thread is already approaching 10 pages..
Wonder what will happen when the match starts!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

The fact is that India and Pakistan both are not favourites to win this cup .
Only those teams win the cup which are good in all departments i.e batting , bowling and fielding .
Remember how India won the 2007 T20 world cup ?

In this WC India has had serious problems with its bowling and Pakistan with its batting , hence both are unlikely to win .
But if we can make a new start and correct our weaknesses , things can change but i think it is unlikely to happen for both the teams .

That way i believe Australia and SA are much more balanced sides . It is these kind of teams that win the cup .


----------



## ashok321

secretservice said:


> My Predictions :
> 
> Both Pakistan and India will Lose their matches.....
> Final :
> Australia Vs South Africa
> 
> South Africa will be winner ....!


 
They (SA) are available at 4 to 1 - bet and make yr day....


----------



## Areesh

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Look at the recent games played against Australia.You just had one game won.Everyone should be given a chance.Australia isn't invincible,so they had to lose at some stage.


 
Yes they had to lose at some stage and that stage came when they played against Pakistan. Last time 12 years ago it was Pakistan and now after 12 years it was Pakistan which succeeded to end the winning streak. That's what it is all about.

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




secretservice said:


> My Predictions :
> 
> Both Pakistan and India will Lose their matches.....
> Final :
> Australia Vs South Africa
> 
> South Africa will be winner ....!


 
Oh bhai shub shub bolo.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Tendulkar will score his 100th 100 in this game!!(i pray!!)




tendulkar has a superb record against autralia..and I guess he also has the highest no of centuries againts australia....so it quite possible that that would be the day...fingers crossed.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

South Africa would at max reach the Semi finals,i bet.


----------



## ashok321

> I ain't comparing both teams though - All i am saying is... your criteria of looking at top 25 batsmen and giving decision on sole parameter is incorrect



Its not me, its market forces that are high on Indian batting line-up baba - thats why India is hot fav at 3 to 1.....while Pakistan is 9 to 1.....go and dispute this claim with them....

2011 Cricket World Cup Betting - Odds, Tips & Previews


----------



## ashok321

I think the world should be stupid to give 9 to 1 odds against Pakistan, while the poor team India is hot fav....lol

Lagta hai duniya pagal hai.....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Can this thread be locked till the match? or else it's going to burst!


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Its not me, its market forces that are high on Indian batting line-up baba - thats why India is hot fav at 3 to 1.....while Pakistan is 9 to 1.....go and dispute this claim with them....
> 
> 2011 Cricket World Cup Betting - Odds, Tips & Previews


 
well how many times will i say - Batting is 1/3rd of the whole force.

well well well you won't understand ashok... you come out of no where


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> Its not me, its market forces that are high on Indian batting line-up baba - thats why India is hot fav at 3 to 1.....while Pakistan is 9 to 1.....go and dispute this claim with them....
> 
> 2011 Cricket World Cup Betting - Odds, Tips & Previews


 
Keep this gambling and betting BS off from here. Talk about Cricket. You can tell us about juwa and satta in some other thread. ...


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Zaki said:


> well how many times will i say - Batting is 1/3rd of the whole force.
> 
> well well well you won't understand ashok... you come out of no where


I would give 50% batting 40% bowling and 10% importance to fielding.

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




Zaki said:


> well how many times will i say - Batting is 1/3rd of the whole force.
> 
> well well well you won't understand ashok... you come out of no where


 And still,going by your criteria,India is way ahead of Pakistan in batting,certainly better in fielding and only behind bowling against Pakistan.


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> I think the world should be stupid to give 9 to 1 odds against Pakistan, while the poor team India is hot fav....lol
> 
> Lagta hai duniya pagal hai.....


 
By the way what rate did they have fixed for the probability that you are a troll and that too a very pathetic one.100 to 1 I guess.


----------



## Paan Singh

seems everybody is doing this here--

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trisonics

Pakistan's team is a two man army: Afridi(Bowling) and Misbah(Batting). They need both to perform in all their matches now, especially if the score is above 200.

India is more balanced with their bowling if the track is spinner friendly. We will not be solely dependent on zaheer.


----------



## Hyde

Trisonics said:


> Pakistan's team is a two man army: Afridi(Bowling) and Misbah(Batting). They need both to perform in all their matches now, especially if the score is above 200.
> 
> India is more balanced with their bowling if the track is spinner friendly. We will not be solely dependent on zaheer.


 Misbah was never our army 

Perhaps Younis Khan can be trusted but surely Misbah can't..........


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Trisonics said:


> Pakistan's team is a two man army: Afridi(Bowling) and Misbah(Batting). They need both to perform in all their matches now, especially if the score is above 200.
> 
> India is more balanced with their bowling if the track is spinner friendly. We will not be solely dependent on zaheer.


 
Dude what about GUL and Umar akmal ?

That ways even Indian team would be a 4 man army - sachin , sehwag , gambhir , zaheer . lol


----------



## Tiger Awan

Zaki said:


> Misbah was never our army
> 
> Perhaps Younis Khan can be trusted but surely Misbah can't..........


 
Dont make fun of Misbah 

A great talent wasted.


----------



## Hyde

in every team you expect 2-3 players to perform in each game but surely you need to have potent force to tackle with crisis

India has one of the best teams but they need 1 specialist bowler...
Pakistan has one of the best teams too but they need two more reliable batsmen

rest is all ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

nick_indian said:


> Dude what about GUL and Umar akmal ?
> 
> That ways even Indian team would be a 4 man army - sachin , sehwag , gambhir , zaheer . lol


 
We played without sehwag in the last match, Sachin needen't perform all the time. ghambir has been so so ..what I'm trying to say is our team is more balanced than Pakistan's. Agreed Zaheer is our only spear ..but ..if the track is a spinner friendly..or bowling attack is much more balanced.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Punjabbi Munda said:


> I would give 50% batting 40% bowling and 10% importance to fielding.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------
> 
> 
> And still,going by your criteria,*India is *way ahead of Pakistan in batting,*certainly better in fielding* and only behind bowling against Pakistan.


 
I dont want to come across as a desh -drohi but did you see their fielding against the Aussies ?

I personally feel there is very less to differentiate in indian and pakistani fielding but their fielding with Australia was certainly very impressive .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Trisonics said:


> We played without sehwag in the last match, Sachin needen't perform all the time. ghambir has been so so ..what I'm trying to say is our team is more balanced than Pakistan's. Agreed Zaheer is our only spear ..but ..if the track is a spinner friendly..or bowling attack is much more balanced.


 
Yes , *IF* we get a spinning track .


----------



## Trichy

For India Ashwin will be the trumpcard in this stages. He make lot of differences in the last game also. And except to lead the attack with khan. Bajii will have a different role to play. Patel is a stick to stick attack bowler. And yuvi is great touch with bat and ball now. His form is more important to team India. Yuvi also took 5 wickets in this cup against a small team, but took wickets in most of the matches. So he change the game at any given point. All the best Team India. Jai Hind.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

well..I am happy about Yuvi hitting the form just when needed...with bat as well as ball....and where are those guys who were bashing me for including yuvi in the team...


----------



## ashok321

Zaki said:


> in every team you expect 2-3 players to perform in each game but surely you need to have potent force to tackle with crisis
> 
> India has one of the best teams but they need 1 specialist bowler...
> Pakistan has one of the best teams too but they need two more reliable batsmen
> 
> rest is all ok


 
Now that is much more balanced view, so you got my thanks...


----------



## angel eyes

*Ind vs Aus: Tickets for India-Australia World Cup quarterfinal tie sold out*

AHMEDABAD: Tickets for the Cricket World Cup quarterfinal match between defending champions Australia and hosts India to be played at the Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel Motera stadium, have been sold out, the Gujarat Cricket Association (GCA) said on Monday. 

There were huge queues to get entry into over 48,000 capacity stadium as people had started lining up from last night for the high profile match after it became clear that India will play Australia, GCA said. 

"All the tickets have been sold out," GCA secretary Rajesh Patel said. 

Hundreds of fans had to return disappointed and there was minor lathi-charge by police to control the crowd. 

Those who had waited overnight for tickets to the match complained that though officially tickets were sold out, tickets were available in black. 

However, Patel said, "How would I know sitting in my office that tickets are available in black?" 

Meanwhile, unprecedented security arrangements have been made by the city police for the match which is being played under the threat of possible terror strike. 

"Earlier two World Cup matches were played here. Security for the quarters final has been much more robust than the two earlier matches," city police commissioner Amitabh Pathak said. 

"We get inputs regarding terror threat time to time. We are also in touch with intelligence bureau officials. But there is no specific threat for this match," Pathak said. 

The police has virtually turned the Motera stadium into a fortress. "We have deployed one joint commissioner of police, two superintendents of police, eight DSPs, 26 police inspectors and 100 PSIs for the security of the match," Pathak said. 

"Besides, 1,200 policemen will also be deployed for the security of the match," he further said. 

Asked about tickets being sold in black, Pathak said, "Good you brought this to my notice. We will check it." 

Police has also made elaborate round the clock security arrangements at the hotel in which both the teams will be staying, Pathak said. 

"Apart, from this, we will keep sniffer dogs, bomb disposal squads, quick response teams on high alert for the match. Video recording will also be done," he said. 

"We have also installed explosive detection devices at entry points of the stadium. Body check will be randomly carried out," he added.


----------



## angel eyes

*Ind vs Aus: India should play three spinners against Australia, feels Akram*

NEW DELHI: Former Pakistan captain Wasim Akram feels that India captain Mahendra Singh Dhoni should use three specialist spinners in the quarterfinal against Australia in order to exploit the weakness of Ricky Ponting's men against slow bowlers. 

"If the wicket in Ahmedabad offers turn, then MS Dhoni should definitely opt for three spinners since the Aussies don't play spin that well," Akram told said in an interview. 

Sri Lanka had adopted a similar strategy during their clash against the Aussies on a turning track at the Premadasa stadium in Colombo on March 5. However the Lankan spin-trio of Muttiah Muralitharan, Ajantha Mendis and Rangana Herath did not get a chance to showcase their skills as the match got washed out. 

However, Akram added that in case the pitch at Ahmedabad is a flat one, then the ploy to stack the side with spinners may backfire on India. 

"Playing so many spinners on a batting track may spell doom for India since the slower bowlers will not get much assistance from the surface," Akram said. 

India have played with two specialist spinners in four out of the six league games in this tournament. However they haven't played a single match yet with all three spinners ( Harbhajan Singh, R Ashwin and Piyush Chawla) in the eleven. 

One major worry for Team India, going ahead into the knockout stages, will be the back-to-back batting collapses against South Africa and the West Indies. While they lost nine wickets for only 29 runs against the Proteas in Nagpur, Dhoni and company performed marginally better on Sunday losing their last seven wickets for the addition of only 51 runs. 

Akram mentioned that despite this recklessness by the most-famed batting line-up in the world, there is not much reason to worry for the fans. 

"Yes, the India batting has collapsed badly twice. But I don't think there is any major reason to worry as these things happen by chance. At the same time, you have to plan your innings and cannot afford to slog every delivery. I am quite sure the experienced Indian middle-order will learn a lot out of their mistakes," concluded Akram.


----------



## angel eyes

*Strengths and weaknesses: *

*INDIA*

Strengths: 
* Second best batting performance so far behind Sri Lanka
* Openers have the strongest performance, including highest strike rate (109.9); second highest average score (56.3); high average opening stand (57.2) 
* In powerplay one and two their performance is the best by a distance but they have a poor average score (37.7) in the batting powerplay 
* India have effected the second highest number of run outs (6) and stumpings (3) and taken the third highest number of catches (25) 

Weaknesses: 
* Poor bowling performance with an economy rate (5.2) and average (27.9). Poor strike rate of 31.9
* The weakest bowling performance from frontline spinners. Average of 38.5 runs a wicket only better than Australia; economy of 4.9 only better than West Indies; poor strike rate of 47.5 


*AUSTRALIA *

Strengths: 
* Second highest opening partnership average (71.2)
* Highest strike rate (110.9) by lower middle order 
* Best average score per wicket (75.0) while batting during powerplays; only team not to have lost a single wicket during all the bowling powerplays. 
* Second best economy rate by the fast bowlers (4.2)

Weaknesses: 
* Poor average score per wicket (38.5) in middle order with a relatively poor strike rate (77.9) 
* Bowling strike rate is poorest among all qualifiers (34.8 balls per wicket). 
* Worst economy rate conceded during batting powerplay (8.7)


----------



## JonAsad

ashok321 said:


> Tim Nielsen, Australia's coach, has said his team were hoping to meet India in the final of the World Cup, and would be treating their quarter-final against the tournament co-hosts in Ahmedabad on Thursday as a "mini-grand final". He said he was aware the atmosphere at Motera would be electric, and his players were looking forward to that.


 
Hey- how is that possible now? Either India or Australia will be out of world cup- India and Australia final is irrelevant now- why you post it today?- Having difficulties facing the realities eh?-


----------



## Secret Service

battle of nerves ... who control his nerves will be winner ....!


----------



## alphamale

three spinners is not a good choice. players like yuvraj,raina,sehwag can bowl good spin bowling.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

I dont want Australia to KO India

I dont want India to KO Australia

Why we met in QF ? Why not Semi's or Final ?

It will be lot easier for other teams now, one of bigger threat will be knocked out on Thursday ///////// \\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Glorious Resolve said:


> Hey- how is that possible now? Either India or Australia will be out of world cup- India and Australia final is irrelevant now- why you post it today?- Having difficulties facing the realities eh?-


 
Coach just expressed his feelings, every fan predicted India vs Aus final before start of WC, both teams have been lethargic so far. It may sound arrogant or cocky that Indians and Australians think they only deserve finals place.


----------



## Nirvana

Quarterfinal No.2 - India Vs Australia

Venue: Motera, Ahmedabad
Pitch conditions: Slow and dusty
Weather conditions: Hot and dry. Maximum temperature expected

Teams' record at this venue:
Team	Matches	Won Lost
India 12 5 7
Australia 4 3 1

Match results at this venue in World Cup 2011

Australia beat Zimbabwe by 91 runs (Australia 262/6, Zimbabwe 171)
New Zealand beat Zimbabwe by 10 wickets (Zimbabwe 162, New Zealand 166/0)

average score = 260 - 290

pitch will help spinners , there will be good bounce at initial overs will help pacers.

If India wins the toss , should look to bat first.

India should go with two pacers and two spinners , 7 specialist batsmen
spinners - ashwin and bhajji
pacers - zaheer and Munaf or nehra or sreesanth

batting line up - Sach , sehwag , gambhir , yuvi , kohli , dhoni , pathan.


----------



## Nirvana

Gentle Typhoon said:


> I dont want Australia to KO India
> 
> I dont want India to KO Australia
> 
> Why we met in QF ? Why not Semi's or Final ?
> 
> 
> 
> It will be lot easier for other teams now, one of bigger threat will be knocked out on Thursday ///////// \\\\\\\\\\\\



Plz Change Your Avatar - Its Hurting My eye


----------



## ashok321

> pacers - zaheer and Munaf or nehra or sreesanth



Munaf and Sreesanth are total failures....

It has to be Zaheer and Nehra.....
Bhaji is no good either, Ashwin should be tried with someone else....


----------



## Kinetic

My list of Indian final 11,

Sehwag
Sachin
Gambhir
Kohli
Yuvraj
Dhoni
Pathan
Ashwin
Harbhajan
Zaheer
Munaf

*If Zaheer, Munaf, Harbhajan, Pathan and Yuvi can bowl 50 over than we can choose Raina over Ashwin. One extra batsman. *


----------



## Imran Khan

you know guys its like dream 

if india go out pakistanis will little happy
if aus go out pakistanis will much much happy

both sides will bring smiles on pakistani faces.lolllll its win win situation for pakistani fans.hahahahahahah


----------



## ashok321

Viraat said:


> Plz Change Your Avatar - Its Hurting My eye


 
I concur to what you said......With such Avatar, I avoid his posts, however good they may be....I dont wanna waste my precious organ, my eyes....


----------



## ashok321

Kinetic said:


> My list of Indian final 11,
> 
> Sehwag
> Sachin
> Gambhir
> Kohli
> Yuvraj
> Dhoni
> Pathan
> Ashwin
> Harbhajan
> Zaheer
> Munaf
> 
> *If Zaheer, Munaf, Harbhajan, Pathan and Yuvi can bowl 50 over than we can choose Raina over Ashwin. *



How many wickets has this Munaf taken in this WC btw ?


----------



## Nirvana

ashok321 said:


> Munaf and Sreesanth are total failures....
> 
> It has to be Zaheer and Nehra.....
> Bhaji is no good either, Ashwin should be tried with someone else....


 
Piyush did well against aussies in practice match - But there no way dhoni gonna drop bhajji.


----------



## Kinetic

ashok321 said:


> How many wickets has this Munaf taken in this WC btw ?


 
Its not about wickets but he was economic and India needs another medium pacer along with Zaheer. He will surely play on 24th.


----------



## ashok321

Imran Khan said:


> you know guys its like dream
> 
> if india go out pakistanis will little happy
> if aus go out pakistanis will much much happy
> 
> both sides will bring smiles on pakistani faces.lolllll its win win situation for pakistani fans.hahahahahahah


 
Worry about WI, cause you dont have any reputable batsman.......while WI has one.......D Smith, who has scored 296 so far...


----------



## alphamale

Kinetic said:


> My list of Indian final 11,
> 
> Sehwag
> Sachin
> Gambhir
> Kohli
> Yuvraj
> Dhoni
> Pathan
> Ashwin
> Harbhajan
> Zaheer
> Munaf
> 
> *If Zaheer, Munaf, Harbhajan, Pathan and Yuvi can bowl 50 over than we can choose Raina over Ashwin. One extra batsman. *


 
why pathan, his highest score is 30 in 6 innings & he has taken only 1 wkt. he is a total waste.


----------



## Imran Khan

ashok321 said:


> Worry about WI, cause you dont have any reputable batsman.......while WI has one.......D Smith, who has scored 296 so far...


 
tum apni fiker kero bachy batsman ho na ho ya koi na ho pakistan beat them now you open your mouth abut pakistan when you beat AUS and come bak.hahahahahha

apni pag sanbhal jatta apni paag.hhahahahaah


----------



## Secret Service

Aussie always come back hard after defeat....Dhoni should keep in mind....


----------



## Nirvana

alphamale said:


> why pathan, his highest score is 30 in 6 innings & he has taken only 1 wkt. he is a total waste.



But He is a Game Changer.


----------



## Kinetic

alphamale said:


> why pathan, his highest score is 30 in 6 innings & he has taken only 1 wkt. he is a total waste.


 
Because Pathan is an all rounder and has the capability to hit the ball. If Raina can bowl like Pathan than he should get chance because he is a great fielder as well.


----------



## ashok321

Kinetic said:


> Its not about wickets but he was economic and India needs another medium pacer along with Zaheer. He will surely play on 24th.


 
Oh common, he is not indispensable, Part timer like Yuvraj is ahead of him....now what would you say...


----------



## ashok321

> If Raina can bowl like Pathan than he should get chance because he is a great fielder as well.



I dont know what is wrong with yr reasoning....both are part time bowlers.
And batting n fielding wise, Raina got him hands down....
Go check the average of both the batsmen....


----------



## ashok321

Viraat said:


> But He is a Game Changer.


 
What is the consisitency factor of his game changing ?

Even a blind squirrel gets the nut here or there...lol


----------



## Kinetic

ashok321 said:


> Oh common, he is not indispensable, Part timer like Yuvraj is ahead of him....now what would you say...


 
So would you want to through Harbhajan as well? Who will bowl with Zaheer?



> I dont know what is wrong with yr reasoning....both are part time bowlers.
> And batting n fielding wise, Raina got him hands down....
> Go check the average of both the batsmen....



I am looking at you posts and they are offensive most of the time. Don't try that with me.


----------



## alphamale

Kinetic said:


> Because Pathan is an all rounder and has the capability to hit the ball. If Raina can bowl like Pathan than he should get chance because he is a great fielder as well.


 
he has got enough chances to prove himself, he should be dropped now.


----------



## ashok321

Imran Khan said:


> tum apni fiker kero bachy batsman ho na ho ya koi na ho pakistan beat them now you open your mouth abut pakistan when you beat AUS and come bak.hahahahahha
> 
> apni pag sanbhal jatta apni paag.hhahahahaah


 
The chances are that more than India - ITS PAKISTAN, who is likely to return home.......because you are playing ahead of India brother P


----------



## Kinetic

alphamale said:


> he has got enough chances to prove himself, he should be dropped now.


 
Whom? I am talking about Raina.


----------



## ashok321

Kinetic said:


> So would you want to through Harbhajan as well? Who will bowl with Zaheer?
> I am looking at you posts and they are offensive most of the time. Don't try that with me.


 
How are they offensive partner?
Is it because the truth starts rolling out my pinky tongue...


----------



## @nline

I think that Australia will easily win against indians.


----------



## Nirvana

I think dhoni will pick Nehra over Munaf against aussie , since he has more xperience . piyush could be choosen as 2nd spinner since he bowled well against aussies in warm up game.

ZAheer and Bhajji will surely play.


----------



## Imran Khan

ashok321 said:


> The chances are that more than India - ITS PAKISTAN, who is likely to return home.......because you are playing ahead of India brother P


 
against a poor team? heheheheh 

phir bhi


----------



## ashok321

@nline said:


> I think that Australia will easily win against indians.


 
Market forces, whose money is at stake choose India over Australia.......your mere words are valueless hence...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Viraat said:


> I think dhoni will pick Nehra over Munaf against aussie , since he has more xperience . piyush could be choosen as 2nd spinner since he bowled well against aussies in warm up game.
> 
> ZAheer and Bhajji will surely play.


 
Bhaji is Dhoni chamcha n friend - they have bought joint property in Parel Mumbai.....its little cricket mafia here.


----------



## Nirvana

@nline said:


> I think that Australia will easily win against indians.


 
Look who is here ^^ zaid hamid himself - predicting who will win the game btwn India vs Aus .

Welcome sir


----------



## ashok321

> against a poor team? heheheheh



WI with D Smith with 296 runs....Pakistan not even close.

Pakistan with Shaheed Afriqi like part time unpredictable bowler...
Whereas WI with KAJ Roach is not a part timer like Shaheed...

Out of 17 wickets that Shaheed has taken, most came against minnows.....and now its knock out system...let see what this dime a dozen bowler does......just as he did against Australia.....mere 1 wicket lol


----------



## Secret Service

Viraat said:


> Look who is here ^^ zaid hamid himself - predicting who will win the game btwn India vs Aus .
> 
> Welcome sir


 
ignore him...
i believe it will be a good competition..Australia face a recent defeat. India has strong batting and have high moral ,so India will have edge over Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

ashok321 said:


> WI with D Smith with 296 runs....Pakistan not even close.
> 
> Pakistan with Shaheed Afriqi like part time unpredictable bowler...
> Whereas WI with KAJ Roach is not a part timer like Shaheed...


 
yaar tu apna rona ro .hahahaha 296 ya 2096 we will handle him hahahahahahh AUS ke sath kya karo gay bachy?


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> WI with D Smith with 296 runs....Pakistan not even close.
> 
> Pakistan with Shaheed Afriqi like part time unpredictable bowler...
> Whereas WI with KAJ Roach is not a part timer like Shaheed...


 
Ok. Whatever but don't make fun of the name of the cricket heroes of Pakistan. It is Shahid Afridi not Shaheed Afriqi or what ever. Keep this in mind or else don't complain if you got banned next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

ashok321 said:


> WI with D Smith with 296 runs....Pakistan not even close.
> 
> Pakistan with Shaheed Afriqi like part time unpredictable bowler...
> Whereas WI with KAJ Roach is not a part timer like Shaheed...


 
Afridi is highest wicket taker in the tournament and so far best bowler.....we have specialist spinners like Abdur Rahman and Saeed Ajmal..


----------



## ashok321

Imran Khan said:


> yaar tu apna rona ro .hahahaha 296 ya 2096 we will handle him hahahahahahh AUS ke sath kya karo gay bachy?


 
Ye tau waqt hi batayega tujhe Insha allah...

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




secretservice said:


> Afridi is highest wicket taker in the tournament and so far best bowler.....we have specialist spinners like Abdur Rahman and Saeed Ajmal..


 
Shaheed Afridi is a fluke, no more and no less....
Love me or leave me...


----------



## Nirvana

Areesh said:


> Ok. Whatever but don't make fun of the name of the cricket heroes of Pakistan. It is Shahid Afridi not Shaheed Afriqi or what ever. Keep this in mind or else don't complain if you got banned next time.


 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricke...ete-100-international-hundreds-world-cup.html

go see post of MZUBAIR , 

OR see here http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/87951-icc-cricket-world-cup-2011-fever-starts-21.html

he everytime calls Tendulkar as Tundulkar - does the rule of banning is applicable to him too ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

ashok321 said:


> Ye tau waqt hi batayega tujhe Insha allah...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Shaheed Afridi is a fluke, no more and no less....
> Love me or leave me...


 
ok Munaaf Patel is World Best and most beautiful bowler ..happy


----------



## Nirvana

Pakistan is surely going to win game against Windies , India vs Aus will be a tough fight - 50-50 chances , I am sure India will win 

Hoping For *India Vs pak semi final*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Viraat said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricke...ete-100-international-hundreds-world-cup.html
> 
> go see post of MZUBAIR ,
> 
> OR see here http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/87951-icc-cricket-world-cup-2011-fever-starts-21.html
> 
> he everytime calls Tendulkar as Tundulkar - does the rule of banning is applicable to him too ?


 
I am not answerable for someone else. I know that this guy Ashok is low class troll and if he doesn't quit making fun of Pakistan's heroes he should be kicked out of this forum for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphamale

ashok321 said:


> .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Shaheed Afridi is a fluke, no more and no less....
> Love me or leave me...


 
i agree with u as far as afridi's batting is concerned but as a bowler he is one of the best in short formats of game.


----------



## farhan_9909

to be neutral

chances of austrailia winning the game are more then india

watching indian batting against WI and SA.i mean the sudden wicket falling after first 4

bt best of luck

anything is possible


----------



## ashok321

farhan_9909 said:


> to be neutral
> 
> chances of austrailia winning the game are more then india
> 
> watching indian batting against WI and SA.i mean the sudden wicket falling after first 4
> 
> bt best of luck
> 
> anything is possible


 
Why is India fav then by bookies who put their money on line?


----------



## Imran Khan

ashok321 said:


> Why is India fav then by bookies who put their money on line?


 
why you lying all around????????????? rate is this online in AUS favor look and dont lie or troll.
India v Australia: Match Result See below for Special Offers! 

Australia	8/7	5/4	11/10	6/5	5/4	6/5	6/5	11/10	6/5	6/5	13/10	6/5	5/4	6/5	5/4	6/5	11/10	6/5	11/10	13/10	13/10	13/10

all of international bookies have rate on AUS favor and you lie in every thread abut india favor you have some shame?
there is not a single international bookie who give you rates on indian favor 



look here the rates 

Bookies > Cricket > World Cup > ICC Cricket World Cup > 2011 > Playoff > Quarterfinals > India v Australia > Match Result

look here top 22 bookies of world are in AUS favor 

Bookies > Cricket > World Cup > ICC Cricket World Cup > 2011 > Playoff > Quarterfinals > India v Australia > Match Result

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Imran Khan said:


> why you lying all around????????????? rate is this online in AUS favor look and dont lie or troll.
> India v Australia: Match Result See below for Special Offers!
> 
> Australia	8/7	5/4	11/10	6/5	5/4	6/5	6/5	11/10	6/5	6/5	13/10	6/5	5/4	6/5	5/4	6/5	11/10	6/5	11/10	13/10	13/10	13/10
> 
> all of international bookies have rate on AUS favor and you lie in every thread abut india favor you have some shame?
> there is not a single international bookie who give you rates on indian favor
> 
> 
> 
> look here the rates
> 
> Bookies > Cricket > World Cup > ICC Cricket World Cup > 2011 > Playoff > Quarterfinals > India v Australia > Match Result
> 
> look here top 22 bookies of world are in AUS favor
> 
> Bookies > Cricket > World Cup > ICC Cricket World Cup > 2011 > Playoff > Quarterfinals > India v Australia > Match Result


 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/99305-pakistan-india-semi-final-possible-5.html#post1595722


----------



## angel eyes

*Motera pitch should assist the spinners*

AHMEDABAD: The Motera pitch, where the second quarterfinal of the World Cup will be played on Thursday, should hold no worry for the Indians. In fact, it has every thing that should excite MS Dhoni & Co. 

On offer is a flat track with very low dead grass just to hold the surface together with slow bounce and carry but no lateral movement whatsoever. The early period of the innings, when the ball comes nicely to the bat, would be ideal for someone like Virender Sehwag, who likes hitting through the line on the up. Once the track is few overs old, the slowness of the pitch will give the fast bowlers something to look forward to as stroke-making becomes difficult. 

That seamers bagged 14 of the 26 wickets that fell during the last two Cup matches at the venue shows that fast bowlers willing to experiment can extract some purchase from the 'dead' track. Then again, the way the Zimbabwe slow bowlers spun a web against the mighty Aussies in the first match here gives the impression that tweakers too can make life difficult for batsmen. 

With the sun getting hotter by the day and the weather getting drier, there is a possibility that the pitch will assist the spinners. Though dew shouldn't be a concern in these parts at this time of the year, the outfield under lights might give away some moisture. "It all depends on the amount of watering you are doing on the outfield and the pitch in the buildup to the match. Gujarat is a dry state so one should be very careful with the amount of water one uses. 

If you use less water, then the outfield will be dry and even the pitch might break early. If you are using more water, you might end up having thick and tall growth of grass which will result in more work for the groundsmen and a slow outfield," curator Dhiraj Parsana had said before the first match between Australia and Zimbabwe on February 21. 

Parsana however refused to talk anything about the track for the quarterfinal. "I will be able to talk in detail only on Wednesday. There is still some time before the match and we are working towards giving a good one-day wicket." 

Meanwhile, both teams landed in Ahmedabad on Monday evening. While the Indian team landed in the city from Chennai at around 6:30 pm and checked in to a five-star hotel in the Satellite area, the Australian team arrived at around 10 pm.


----------



## angel eyes

*How India and Australia stack up at CWC:

2nd quarterfinal: India vs Australia 
Venue: Ahmedabad 
Date: March 24 
*
*India's form:* Have blown hot and cold so far. Haven't clicked as a unit at key moments and that cost them dearly against South Africa and England. Bangladesh, Ireland and Netherlands did not pose much threat while the West Indies surrendered meekly. Scope for improvement given they are one of the favourites. 

*What makes them dangerous:* The batting. The top seven is probably the most potent in the world. If they click as a unit, they have the ability to tear apart any bowling attack and bat the opposition out of the game. Crowd support and knowledge of local conditions are other factors that can work for the team. 

*Players to watch out for:* Yuvraj Singh (284 runs @ 94.66 and 9 wickets @ 25.22) has held the middle order together with great responsibility. Openers Sachin Tendulkar (326 @ 54.33) and Virender Sehwag (327 @ 65.40) have also made their starts count. Zaheer Khan (15 wickets @ 14.86) has been right on the money and has provided the breakthroughs whenever needed. 

*Australia's form:* The Australian juggernaut was on a roll before they being confronted with a spirited Pakistani side. With rain disrupting the game against Sri Lanka, they haven't beaten any big team except New Zealand. They were also stretched by minnows Canada and Kenya. 

*What makes them dangerous:* Australia are a good all-round side and most of their players are multi-utility players. They know what it takes to perform in pressure-cooker situation too. Many players in the side were the part of the 2007 World Cup and 2009 Champions Trophy winning teams. 

*Players to watch out for:* Michael Clarke has been the man in form with an average of 112.50. Openers Shane Watson (265 runs@53) and Brad Haddin (279 runs @ 55.80) are doing the job perfectly and so are the pace trio of Brett Lee, Mitchell Johnson and Shaun Tait, who share 32 wickets among them.


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Time to Worry for India


Australia Vs India (All World Cups, 1975-2007)

Played 9

Australi won 7

India won 2
*


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

MZUBAIR said:


> *Time to Worry for India
> 
> 
> Australia Vs India (All World Cups, 1975-2007)
> 
> Played 9
> 
> Australi won 7
> 
> India won 2
> *


 
well if one has to win world cup one has to be capable of beating all teams. so if idian team wishes to win world cup then it doesnt matter who is u r opponent.


----------



## forcetrip

They would have to play them sooner or later .. so why not now? Tough match ahead, and I am sure India will do just fine. At least they will give a good show.


----------



## MZUBAIR

GUNS-N- ROSES said:


> well if one has to win world cup one has to be capable of beating all teams. so if idian team wishes to win world cup then it doesnt matter who is u r opponent.


 
One this is for sure that one of the fav would be going home....either India or Australia


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Dear Zubair, using extra large coloured fonts is considered rude. Please don't use them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

ashok321 said:


> WI with D Smith with 296 runs....Pakistan not even close.
> 
> Pakistan with Shaheed Afriqi like part time unpredictable bowler...
> Whereas WI with KAJ Roach is not a part timer like Shaheed...
> 
> *Out of 17 wickets that Shaheed has taken, most came against minnows*.....and now its knock out system...let see what this dime a dozen bowler does......just as he did against Australia.....mere 1 wicket lol


 
Terii team ke bowlers bhii to kheley they minnows sey?? Unhoon ne to nai leen 17 wickets? Look whose talking here  A supporter of a team that could not defend 339 and 296 respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Viraat said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricke...ete-100-international-hundreds-world-cup.html
> 
> go see post of MZUBAIR ,
> 
> OR see here http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/87951-icc-cricket-world-cup-2011-fever-starts-21.html
> 
> he everytime calls Tendulkar as Tundulkar - does the rule of banning is applicable to him too ?


 
I didnt do intentionally...... I usually write Tundulkar (in Urdu its Tundulkar). There are number of websites write Tundulkar.

Source

Another source

I havent pressed ur's or Mr Tundulkar's tail.


----------



## MZUBAIR

*India may lose against Australia Sardar Patel Stadium Ahmedabad.*

India vs All teams

*India Played 12 games*
India lost 7 games
India won 5 games

*CLICK HERE TO VIEW SOURCE*


----------



## Markus

MZUBAIR said:


> *India may lose against Australia Sardar Patel Stadium Ahmedabad.*
> 
> India vs All teams
> 
> *India Played 12 games*
> India lost 7 games
> India won 5 games
> 
> *SOURCE*


 
Have you seen a mutual funds disclaimer?

It goes something like this:-

_Past performance may or may not be sustained in the future._ 

I am trying to say -> Past performance cannot be taken as a base for what may happen on Thursday.


----------



## MZUBAIR

*INDIA MAY LOSE against AUS in Quarter Finalz...*

India vs Aus
Played 2
India Won 1
Aus won 1

*SOUCE CLICK*


----------



## MZUBAIR

If India lose against AUS ...
and If PAK wins against WI.....
and if the Semi at Mohali would be against PAK vs AUS. *Whom India will be supporting ???*


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

MZUBAIR said:


> If India lose against AUS ...
> and If PAK wins against WI.....
> and if the Semi at Mohali would be against PAK vs AUS. *Whom India will be supporting ???*


 
Pakistan. 4 in a row will be too much.


----------



## Paan Singh

MZUBAIR said:


> If India lose against AUS ...
> and If PAK wins against WI.....
> and if the Semi at Mohali would be against PAK vs AUS. *Whom India will be supporting ???*


 
empty stands


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

MZUBAIR said:


> If India lose against AUS ...
> and If PAK wins against WI.....
> and if the Semi at Mohali would be against PAK vs AUS. *Whom India will be supporting ???*


 
ahahah   ... iT's a miLLion - doLLar quesTion ... LeT's see whaT may be Their answer To ThaT ... D:D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Prism said:


> empty stands


 
No doubt. It's Mohali after all. Wahaan log India ka match dekhne nahi aate, inko kyu dekhenge?


----------



## PoKeMon

MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n;1596968 said:


> ahahah   ... iT's a miLLion - doLLar quesTion ... LeT's see whaT may be Their answer To ThaT ... D:D


 
You are sure a spendthrift otherwise who is going to put million dollar on stake for such a simple question.
All India will support Pakistan because in cricket battle field we hate Australia.


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

raheel1 said:


> Terii team ke bowlers bhii to kheley they minnows sey?? Unhoon ne to nai leen 17 wickets? Look whose talking here  A supporter of a team that could not defend 339 and 296 respectively.


 
hahaah  .. RaheeL Dear haLka haaTh rakhha kar in bharTi bachhon par ...  ...  RaheeL bhaiy jub ap aiysay sawaL kia karen indians se Tou saaTh men " burnoL" , bhi De Dya karen in indians ko ...  kuchh pata nahi ke kahan kahan pe jaLan mehsoos ho in indians ko .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

twoplustwoisfour said:


> No doubt. It's Mohali after all. Wahaan log India ka match dekhne nahi aate, inko kyu dekhenge?


 
its a good ground


----------



## MZUBAIR

IND_PAK said:


> You are sure a spendthrift otherwise who is going to put million dollar on stake for such a simple question.
> All India will support Pakistan because in cricket battle field we hate Australia.


 
If PAK face AUS in Semi Final, I hope India will support PAK.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

MZUBAIR said:


> its a good ground


 
I never said it wasn't a good ground. It's just that Mohali is known for empty stands during test matches and inconsequential games


----------



## MZUBAIR

MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n;1597000 said:


> hahaah  .. RaheeL Dear haLka haaTh rakhha kar in bharTi bachhon par ...  ...  RaheeL bhaiy jub ap aiysay sawaL kia karen indians se Tou saaTh men " burnoL" , bhi De Dya karen in indians ko ...  kuchh pata nahi ke kahan kahan pe jaLan mehsoos ho in indians ko .....


 
Bad comments !!!!

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------




twoplustwoisfour said:


> I never said it wasn't a good ground. It's just that Mohali is known for empty stands during test matches and inconsequential games


 
Oho...I was just saying it was a good ground....n just quoting u


----------



## EastWest

MZUBAIR said:


> If PAK face AUS in Semi Final, I hope India will support PAK.


 
sure..and if it is Ind vs WI in semi-final..then plz support us..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Here is my Say- After defeating India in semi final- we should make a stand to not play final in India-


----------



## PoKeMon

Glorious Resolve said:


> Here is my Say- After defeating India in semi final- we should make a stand to not play final in India-


 
Have the first flight to Pakistan then.
Other team will be given walk over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Glorious Resolve said:


> Here is my Say- After defeating India in semi final- we should make a stand to not play final in India-


 
Do you know how hollow it will sound? So you play the Semi-Final in India without any glitch, but won't play the final? Any reasons why?


----------



## Nirvana

MZUBAIR said:


> *India may lose against Australia Sardar Patel Stadium Ahmedabad.*
> 
> India vs All teams
> 
> *India Played 12 games*
> India lost 7 games
> India won 5 games
> 
> *CLICK HERE TO VIEW SOURCE*


 
Look Man , 
Past game Doesnt count here .
I mean if India - Pak clash at Semis - and since Pakistan have not won a single match against India in WC . Does that means that Pak stand no chance against India ?

Ind vs Aus - both team have equal chance , forget all the past matches. Match is going to be a *Killer *


----------



## angel eyes

*Yuvraj, Sreesanth skip optional training, Sehwag fit*

AHMEDABAD: All-rounder Yuvraj Singh and temperamental pacer S Sreesanth chose to give it a miss but all other members of India's World Cup squad slogged it out at the Sardar Patel Stadium during an optional training session on Tuesday. 

Skipper Mahendra Singh Dhoni and senior batsmen such as Sachin Tendulkar and Virender Sehwag were among the players, who trained during the optional session ahead of their high-octane quarterfinal clash against the Australia on Thursday. 

*Opener Virender Sehwag, who was nursing a knee injury, went through the paces under the watchful eyes of coach Gary Kirsten and looked comfortable.* 

Sehwag had to sit out of Sunday's concluding group B game against West Indies in Chennai due to the knee injury. Sehwag's knee has been bothering him since the start of the World Cup. 

Team India manager Ranjib Biswal said that all the players are fit for the Australia match. 

*"All players are fit and in good condition. All are looking forward to the key clash against Australia," Biswal told reporters here.* 

Sehwag had earlier skipped few sessions during the league stage of the tournament after flying to Delhi for an appointment with physiotherapist for a ribcage injury that he had picked up during an earlier training session. 

*Middle-order batsmen Suresh Raina or Yusuf Pathan will most likely make way for Sehwag against Australia. In Sehwag's absence, Gautam Gambhir had opened the innings with Tendulkar in their last match against the Caribbeans side. *

The session started with a discussion between coach Kirsten and the players followed by a throwing exercise to improve concentration and accuracy. The training also included the regular net session. 

Australia will have a net session later in the afternoon at the same venue. 

*India will go into the match on the back of an 80-run victory over the West Indies, while defending champions Australia saw the end of their 34-game unbeaten run in the World Cup, courtesy a four-wicket defeat by Pakistan in their concluding group A league fixture.* 

*India had defeated the mighty Australians by 38 runs in a World Cup warm-up match in Bangalore on February 13.*


----------



## angel eyes

*Australia have enough firepower to beat India: Hussey*

AHMEDABAD: The aura of invincibility remained inconspicuous by its absence through the league stage, but senior batsman Michael Hussey feels Australia still have the necessary firepower to knock pre-tournament favourites India out of the World Cup. 

The two sides meet in a high-voltage quarterfinal clash at the Sardar Patel Stadium in Motera on Thursday. 

*"I don't really care (about general perception that Australia is no longer unbeatable). We have done particularly well in the sub-continent over the last few years. We have won quite a few series here.* 

*"We go into this game with a lot of confidence because we have played well against India in Indian conditions in the last few years and won. I think we have a great chance,"* Hussey told reporters on Tuesday. 

*"We are very excited to be here. We have a great match against India. It's going to be a great spectacle for the fans in a packed stadium. It's a blockbuster match. We are looking forward to it*," said Hussey, who was included in the team as a replacement for injured left-arm pacer Doug Bollinger. 

*Australia's 34-match winning streak in the tournament dating back to 1999 was snapped by Pakistan*, who won their concluding Group A league clash in Colombo on Saturday, but the 35-year-old Hussey was optimistic about his team's chances and take that confidence further to retain their title. 

*"This is a huge game for us. Teams who win their quarterfinals, win well and take that confidence into the semifinals. We believe if we beat India we will have a great chance to go on to win the tournament,"* he said. 

Hussey did not read too much into India's batting collapses against England, South Africa and the West Indies and said the Australians can put enough pressure on the home side's strong batting line-up and clinch the semifinal berth. 

*"We have to put pressure on all the Indian batsmen; they are fantastic players, no question about that. We have done well against India in the past in one-day cricket. We are sure it will continue in the next game. 

"We have to go hard for every single run. It's going to be a tight game. We have to put pressure on the Indians. We have to really go hard and get as many runs and put the Indian fielders under pressure," *said the left-handed batsman who has played 154 ODIs. 

Hussey brushed aside reports in Australia that Ricky Ponting's captaincy is at stake, saying the entire team is backing the two-time World Cup-winning skipper. 
*
"No worries at all. He has been doing this job for a long time. He's certainly got the full support of the team. He's been criticised over minor things. They have been blown out of proportions. He's been playing well and just like a champion rises to the occasion at the right time, on Thursday we will see the best of Ricky Ponting,"* he said. 

Ponting goes into the tie with only 102 runs under his belt from six matches, with 36 being his highest score, in the tournament so far. He has also been criticised for losing temper on and off the field too. 

Hussey warned the Indian batsmen to expect short stuff from his team's three-pronged pace attack. 

*"They would like to be aggressive, take quick wickets and baffle Indian batsmen with some short stuff,"* he said. 

Despite the loss to Pakistan in their concluding group league fixture, Hussey did not expect too many changes in the playing eleven in the quarterfinal. 
*
"I am not a selector but I don't anticipate many changes (as) it would be dangerous to change the combination too much,"* he pointed out. 

He expected the wicket to be a slow turner and said his team would have to be well-prepared to counter it and the performance of the top three batsmen would give an indication of what total to set. 

*"The total depends on the conditions. Have to sum up those conditions quickly. Generally here it can be low and slow spinning sort of pitch. We have to prepare well for that. Communication from the top three batsmen will give us a bit of an indication about what sort of score would be a good score or par score and would try and work towards it,"* he said. 

Hussey expected Zaheer Khan, India's leading wicket-taker in the tournament with 15 to his credit, to be the danger man after having grown in stature since the 2003 World Cup final, when his first over was a disaster against Australia at Johannesburg. 

*"He's a very experienced cricketer who knows his game very well. That's important for a cricketer, having experience and knowing your own game very well. Another thing is that he bowls well throughout the whole innings, with the new ball and is very skillful with the old ball too. He's a proven performer,"* he said. 

Hussey said the Australians are well prepared for the hot conditions here as well as the length of the tournament. 

*"In Australia we are very well prepared. We make sure we train very hard. We make sure before tournament starts we will be 100 per cent fit in body and mind. It varies with different players,"* he remarked.


----------



## angel eyes

*Ind vs Aus: Tendulkar, Ponting get ready for final World Cup duel*

AHMEDABAD: The quarterfinal clash between Australia and India, on Thursday, is not only about who stays in the hunt for the title but also about two of game's modern day greats Sachin Tendulkar and Ricky Ponting squaring off in a World Cup game for what appears to be one last time. 

The two ageing warriors would like to stamp their superiority and propel their side to the last four stage on March 24 at Motera's Sardar Patel Stadium. 

Neither of the two is expected to be around in 2015 when the next edition is scheduled to be held Down Under. 

In the previous meeting between the two sides in the World Cup, that took place in the summit clash of the 2003 edition in Johannesburg, Ponting came out trumps with his unbeaten century took the game away from India even before the Men In Blue came out to bat. 

*Ponting's blistering 140 not out, in only 121 balls with a staggering eight sixes and 4 fours, had propelled Australia to an imposing 359 for two.* 

*Chasing the huge Australian total, Tendulkar could score only 4 and despite Virender Sehwag's run-a-ball 82, India fell well short of the target and Australia walked away with cricket's most coveted prize for the second edition running.* 

On Thursday, in front of a vociferous 50,000-strong crowd, the Indian master has the chance to make ample amends for what happened eight years ago and also step into the record books as the first batsman to have scored 100 centuries combined in both forms of cricket - Tests and ODIs. 

Tendulkar has had a very good tournament individually, with superbly crafted tons against England and South Africa at the league stage, though both efforts could not power India to victories, with the first match tied and the second ending in a narrow defeat. 

Ponting, on the other hand, has had a horrendous run with the bat. In six matches, he has mustered a miserly 102 runs with 36 being his best effort at a poor average of 20.40, less than half his 358-match career average. 

*Ponting's ODI average in India against the hosts is also an impressive 44.86 from 24 games, but the second and last of his two hundreds in this country was notched eight years ago in Bangalore. *

The Tasmanian has looked a pale shadow of his domineering style and is under tremendous pressure to keep his captaincy though teammate Michael Hussey felt otherwise. 

Hussey brushed aside reports in Australia that Ponting's captaincy was at stake, at a media conference here today and said the entire team was backing the struggling skipper. 

*"No worries at all. He has been fantastic, best man for the job and has been for a long time. He's certainly got the full support of all team members," *Hussey said. 

Ponting has also been lambasted in the media for losing temper on the field of play and off it too, as well as for not walking after clearly edging behind the stumps while Tendulkar did the exact opposite a day later and was hailed for his sportsmanship. 

*"He's been criticized over minor things. They have been blown out of proportions. He's been playing well and just like a champion rises to the occasion at the right time, on Thursday we will see the best of Ricky Ponting,"* Hussey said in his skipper's defence. 

*In five duels against Australia in World Cups, Tendulkar's best effort thus far has been a splendid innings of 90 in a league game at Mumbai's Wankhede Stadium in 1996, and his average against them is a modest 28.20 spread over four World Cups. *

Thursday's match provides both these stalwarts, among the all-time great batsmen in the game, a last chance to impose their stature in head-to-head battles in the premier ODI tournament.


----------



## angel eyes

*This is the most important tournament of my life: Sachin*

AHMEDABAD: Finally, the word is out. Sachin Tendulkar has conceded that this is the most important tournament of his life. 

Typical of the man, though, he has made sure that his feelings have remained in the private domain. TOI had to dig deep to find out how much importance he attaches to this World Cup. 

Having started his WC career in 1992, he has featured in as many as six World Cups, including the ongoing one. By 1996, he had not only become the bulwark of the Indian batting but also the most feared player as far as the opposition went. 

While he has broken virtually every record out there, he has always longed for the one missing crown: the World Cup title. He missed out the T20 world title when he, and Rahul Dravid and Sourav Ganguly, withdrew from the tournament in South Africa and Mahendra Singh Dhoni scripted a memorable victory. 

At 37, he knows it's a now or never opportunity. It's generally believed this could be his farewell World Cup and he realizes nothing could be sweeter than winning it at home. It would complete his mission in cricket and make him the greatest player the game has seen, if he already isn't that. 

*"Yes, it is the most important tournament of my life,"* Tendulkar had told his closest friends, and most in the team are also aware of his determination. 

Like always, though, he is making sure that it doesn't become a self-before-team cause.* "Everyone wants the team to do well,"* he has told his mates. *"I need to focus all my energies on how to go about doing my job." *

What remains unsaid is that this is the perfect setting not only for him but also the team. India, of course, take on mighty Australia in the quarterfinals on Thursday. If they get past them, they might well face Pakistan in the semis. And then South Africa (if form and odds don't go awry). Seems daunting. 

Tendulkar, though, is clearly driven. He has worked hard for the tournament and you could see him straining every sinew on Tuesday too, here at the Motera. He happily spent a few hours under the blazing sun so that his body is not caught napping on match day. 

That's not all. He has watched most of the other games closely, in the sanctity of his hotel room. He has been doing his homework and devising his own strategies.


----------



## angel eyes

*Why Team India should fear Australia*

Four things about the Australians that India must be careful about on Thursday 

*Field Marshals:* They may no longer possess the same era with many of their star batsmen and bowlers gone, but the Aussies are still up there with one aspect of their game which has always give them the edge over others-fielding. The best examples of this was Steven Smith's brilliant catch and a runout he effected during their game against Sri Lanka at Colombo. In a KO, such brilliance could clinch the deal at a critical moment. 

*Deadly Duo:* In Shane Watson and Michael Hussey, Australia have two all-time great ODI cricketers. 'Watto' can smash the bowlers around the park and play a big, match-defining knock, while Hussey can finish of an innings or a match with ease. Watson, arguably the best all-rounder of this tournament, will feed off his experience of playing for the Rajasthan Royals in the IPL. Having missed out on the initial stages, Hussey would be hungry to get a big one now. 

*Pace Pack:* In Brett Lee, Mitchell Johnson and Shaun Tait, the Aussies have a lethal pace attack, that can trouble the best of batsmen. India, in fact, it could face their first big 'pace test' at Motera. While Lee and Tait will unleash searing pace, Johnson can move it around dangerously. 

*Big Match Experience:* The Aussies have won three World Cups on the trot, four overall, and apart from that, have reached the finals twice. Skipper Ricky Ponting has played in four WC finals, and won three of them. The Aussies are masters in raising their game in big matches. 

*The numbers favour the Aussies *

*History:* India have consistently raised their profile in the World Cup, from being the underdogs in the 1975 edition, to famously triumph in the 1983 Cup. Since then, they have been a force to reckon with. Australia made it to the finals in '75, and since then, they have turned into the team to beat in the World Cup. They completed a hat-trick of titles in 2007, and have clinched the crown four times. They have wona Cup in the sub-continent before, in 1987. 

*Big Blow*: One of the biggest thrashings of the World Cup, particularly in a World Cup final, was Australia blowing India out by 125 runs at the Wanderers in Johannesburg on March 17. India goofed up at the toss, asking the Aussies to bat. Aussie skipper Ricky Ponting played one of the best innings of his career, and one of the best knocks ever in a WC final, as he smashed to power Oz to a huge total. A stunned India wilted under pressure. 

*Brief Scores:* Australia 359/2 in 50 overs (Ricky Ponting 140*, Damien Martyn 88*, Adam Gilchrist 57; Harbhajan 2-49 ) beat India 234 in 39.2 overs (Virender Sehwag 82, Rahul Dravid 47, Glenn McGrath 3-52 ) by 125 runs. 

*Last Encounter*: At Vizag, October 20, 2010 

*Brief scores:* Australia 289/3 in 50 overs ( Michael Clarke 111*, Michael Hussey 69, Cameron White 89*, Ashish Nehra 2-57 )lost to India 292/5 in 48.5 overs Virat Kohli 118, Yuvraj Singh 58, Suresh Raina 71 not out; Clint McKay 3-55 ) by 5 wickets. 

*Record in last 5 ODIS : India 2, Australia 3*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

For me,if Sehwag gets his touch and plays 15-20 overs,things will be difficult for Australia,because Indian bowling has got it's form back and the spinners specially are doing well.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Punjabbi Munda said:


> For me,if Sehwag gets his touch and plays 15-20 overs,things will be difficult for Australia,because Indian bowling has got it's form back and the spinners specially are doing well.


 
Sehwag, Sachin and Gambhir have to play at least 30 overs between themselves. I don't trust our middle order.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Imran Khan said:


> tum apni fiker kero bachy batsman ho na ho ya koi na ho pakistan beat them now you open your mouth abut pakistan when you beat AUS and come bak.hahahahahha
> 
> apni pag sanbhal jatta apni paag.hhahahahaah


 
New Zealand bhul gaye? Ehna arrogance changa ni hega Imraan Khan.


----------



## december

Sreeshanth should play first 11.he was given only one chance in world cup.His recnt form in test series against SA should be considerd

Atleast he is good fielder.Wont give escort to ball to boundry like munaf patel in last match.

I think selector ,coach & DHONi should select team based on form than their intrest


----------



## KS

Zaheer, Harbhajan, Ashwin and Munaf should be the bowlers.

Sreesanth does not have the temperament to come back once he is thrashed.


----------



## alphamale

Karthic Sri said:


> Zaheer, Harbhajan, Ashwin and Munaf should be the bowlers.
> 
> Sreesanth does not have the temperament to come back once he is thrashed.


 
this bowling line up is good, after all india has no options at all. no more experimenting now.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*We need this type of Aggression and Bowling tomorrow on Field....*


----------



## KS

I am really tensed. lets hope our boyz dont let us down tomorrow


----------



## angel eyes

*Sehwag doubtful for quarterfinal against Australia*

AHMEDABAD: Uncertainty remained on the availability of dashing opener Virender Sehwag for India's make-or-break World Cup quarterfinal match against defending champions Australia on Thursday, skipper Mahendra Singh Dhoni said on Wednesday. 

"We will take a call on Virender Sehwag late this evening or tomorrow morning before the start of the game. All the others are fit and available for selection," Dhoni said at the match-eve media conference at the Sardar Patel Stadium in Motera. 

Sehwag, who lit up the tournament with a breathtaking 175 against Bangladesh in the opening match at Mirpur on February 19, missed India's last Group B tie against the West Indies at Chennai on March 20 after aggravating his old knee problem during the course of the tournament. 

He played last against South Africa at Nagpur on March 12, scoring a half century. 

Dhoni said the Indian team would certainly miss Sehwag if he is unable to play on Thursday against the world's top-ranked ODI outfit. 

"It's really good to have Virender Sehwag opening the innings. He can play an aggressive game. He can change the course of the game in the first five overs, give the team the kind of momentum that is needed," said Dhoni. 

On Tuesday, the Delhi dasher did not take part in the warm-up session but later joined the team in the batting practice for half an hour.


----------



## angel eyes

*Dhoni hits back at Aussie talk of aggression*

AHMEDABAD: Indian skipper Mahendra Singh Dhoni on Wednesday hit back at the Australians for talking about playing aggressive cricket with shot-pitched stuff in the World Cup quarterfinal, saying his side will not be flustered by such tactics as they have beaten them even in their own den in the past. 

Dhoni said the talks of Australian aggression were not new to his team and they will play the *"Indian way"* which had seen his side beat them in their own backyard. 

*"We would play the Indian way, playing normal cricket. People have been talking much about the short-pitched balls, but this is nothing new to us. Australia have good fast bowlers, but not to forget we have won Test matches in Perth and Durban (considered to possess the fastest tracks in world cricket),"* Dhoni told reporters at the match-eve press conference. 

Australian captain Ricky Ponting had asked his players to play in *"Australian way"* of unbridled aggression in the quarterfinal on Thursday while fast bowler Mitchell Johnson said they would bombard Indian batsmen with short-pitched deliveries. 

Dhoni also refused to see Thursday's match as a final before the final as has been done by Australian coach Tim Nielsen. 

*"It's an important game for us. I won't give it any category as a pre-final or something. You have to win it irrespective of the opposition. The mental element is very important. At the same time you have to rely on your skills because ultimately it has to reflect on the field. Mentally you have to be in a very good frame of mind to execute your plans,"* he said. 

The Indian skipper said his side can ill-afford a batting collapse, which they had encountered in league matches, against a strong side like Australia and they need to slow down in the batting powerplay to bat out the full quota of 50 overs if too many wickets are falling at that stage. 

*"In all the games we wanted to accelerate and that is one of the main reasons why we lost a number of wickets (in a heap). The way out is while you need to accelerate to get as many runs as possible, once you have lost those 2-3 wickets you need to curb your instinct and bat 50 overs. Instead of aiming to get 40 runs (in this phase) you should look to get 20-25 runs which could really count at the end of the game,"* said Dhoni. 

*"Our batting has been good, especially the top order which means lower order has batted when the team was looking to accelerate. We have not been able to capitalize in the slog overs and second (batting) Power Play as well at the same time. Hopefully in the next game we would be able to accumulate more runs,"* Dhoni said. 

India had lost wickets in a heap during the latter phase of their batting in three out of six league games. They lost seven wickets in a cluster against England in the tied match, a staggering nine for just 29 against South Africa in the game they lost and seven for 50 against the West Indies in their last league tie which they won. 

*In all three games India failed to bat out their full quota of 50 overs. 
*
*Dhoni ruled out the possibility of playing all his three front-line spinners Harbhajan Singh, Ravichandran Ashwin and Piyush Chawla*, as advised by former Pakistan captain Wasim Akram. "That will be very tough," he said. 

Dhoni requested the media not to put extra pressure on Sachin Tendulkar, who is one century short of completing a century of centuries in international cricket. 

*"We had lot of trouble when he was one short of his 50th Test century. I would request you to leave him alone and have the discussion (on the expected feat) after the match (after he achieves the landmark),"* he said. 

The Indian skipper praised senior paceman Zaheer Khan for the important breakthroughs he has provided the team with. 

*"We have relied on him a lot to get those breakthroughs. He has always responded well. So responsibility is with all the players, but at the same time with Zaheer giving us those breakthroughs we don't mind it. Also we have been able to capitalize on his breakthroughs, that's a big positive for us,"* said Dhoni. 

He conceded that the Indian players are always under pressure to perform. 
*
"When you are part of the Indian cricket team, irrespective of being a bowler or a batsman you are under pressure. You can't think too much about it. I always say think of it as an added responsibility"*, he said. 

*"It's the bowler who is under more pressure than the batsman. If you had batted first and scored over 300 runs it's the bowler who will have to defend it,"* Dhoni said. 

Asked about the India-Australia rivalry, Dhoni said many positives have come out of the intensity of the contests. 

*"Over the last 2-3 years the India-Australia bilateral series has seen more intensity from the players and big positives have come out of it for both teams,"* he said. 

On coach Gary Kirsten's role in the team, Dhoni said, *"He's a fantastic gentleman to be associated with the team; the kind of character he has and the way he's managed the dressing room and not to forget the 15 members who are part of the squad, all of them are big superstars and have big following in India." *

*"The way he has managed each individual, he has done a wonderful job. It reflects as to how well we have done on the field,"* he added.


----------



## Thorough Pro

MZUBAIR said:


> If India lose against AUS ...
> and If PAK wins against WI.....
> and if the Semi at Mohali would be against PAK vs AUS. *Whom India will be supporting ???*


 
Ask yourself! Who would you support in an Ind Vs Aus match?

I would support any south asian nation against any other any day of the year specially against Ausies, they are racist.

I would have loved to see Pak Vs Ind in the final though. Even if India beats Aus, one of the two great sout asian would not make it to the finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

NOOOOOOOOOOO! Sehwag,i really hope/pray he gets fine  we will miss him big time if he doesn't play tomorrow.


----------



## MM_Haider

India needs a special strategy against Australia to win the QF & meet Pakistan in Semi Final !!

Hint for Indians: You've got Sheela & Munni


----------



## Nirvana

Punjabbi Munda said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO! Sehwag,i really hope/pray he gets fine  we will miss him big time if he doesn't play tomorrow.


 
Sehwag is Fit , will play tommarow's match . News Report Few hours ago.


----------



## Nirvana

Take Ashish rather than Munaf -

ZAheer , Bhajji , Ashish , Ashwin . Take Yusuf for Raina.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Its a fifty fifty game....


----------



## farhan_9909

I hope india wins

because then we can easily win against india in semis


----------



## Nirvana

farhan_9909 said:


> I hope india wins
> 
> because then we can easily win against india in semis


 
India Is Not a B-Grade Team against whom your team can win easily .


----------



## Mirza Jatt

farhan_9909 said:


> I hope india wins
> 
> because then we can easily win against india in semis


 
yes.....as you have been doing in previous world cups.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

farhan_9909 said:


> I hope india wins
> 
> because then we can easily win against india in semis


 we should not be scare of australia after beating them in group match.. we will win this world cup when we will have passion to beat strongest team..I think it will be a tough match between aus and india.i am not impress with body lanaguge of indian players ..they look like tired without enthusiasm..wish them best of luck though..i want aus out of this world up..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Sachin will play innings that he played in 2003 WC final...


----------



## AMCA

farhan_9909 said:


> I hope india wins
> 
> because then we can easily win against india in semis


 
When in the history of WC have you beaten India Buddy that you call us easy??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Viraat said:


> India Is Not a B-Grade Team against whom your team can win easily .


 
after pak win against austrailia indian were saying that austrailia is now a B grade

now WI


----------



## farhan_9909

Indian Jatt said:


> yes.....as you have been doing in previous world cups.


 
bt we hold 1:3 ratio against you in ODI matches leave world cup


----------



## farhan_9909

AMCA said:


> When in the history of WC have you beaten India Buddy that you call us easy??


 
we will change the history this year

this is why i want india to win.

bt i am damn sure my want will nt come true


----------



## Nirvana

farhan_9909 said:


> after pak win against austrailia indian were saying that austrailia is now a B grade
> 
> now WI


 
Who said Australia is B- Grade ? proof ?


----------



## Nirvana

farhan_9909 said:


> bt we hold 1:3 ratio against you in ODI matches leave world cup


 
Your team has same kind of record against Windies - But you won Rit. 

Past games doesnt matter here .


----------



## AMCA

farhan_9909 said:


> we will change the history this year
> 
> this is why i want india to win.
> 
> bt i am damn sure my want will nt come true


 
You cannot change the History which is written and Is getting Repeated for the past 36 years.... and Please wait untill that very moment when we will leave the history untouched... A Win against Australia is just certain...


----------



## farhan_9909

Viraat said:


> Who said Australia is B- Grade ? proof ?


 
indian said this in aus vs pak match thread


----------



## farhan_9909

Viraat said:


> Your team has same kind of record against Windies - But you won Rit.
> 
> Past games doesnt matter here .


 
Oh really past doesnt matter for pak

bt for you people matter
i mean the reply by an indian to me about the nt a single win of pak against india in WC


----------



## Mirza Jatt

farhan_9909 said:


> bt we hold 1:3 ratio against you in ODI matches leave world cup


 
isnt this world cup ?? 

moreover the trend is changing fast.....very soon the ratio wil be differnt if things go like this.

BTW do you know Pakistan vs west indies ratio in ODI whom you just beat today ?? please search once.


----------



## farhan_9909

AMCA said:


> You cannot change the History which is written and Is getting Repeated for the past 36 years.... and Please wait untill that very moment when we will leave the history untouched... A Win against Australia is just certain...


 
Aus was nt defeated by anyone in the last 11 years bt we changed the history by defeating aus

now this is your turn be ready.

And after watching indian last few games performance i dnt think they will win against Aus


----------



## AMCA

farhan_9909 said:


> Oh really past doesnt matter for pak
> 
> bt for you people matter
> i mean the reply by an indian to me about the nt a single win of pak against india in WC


 
Past matters to us as we have been successful enough to keep it alive, and You hate it because you have been thriving to rewrite it, as simple as that...


----------



## farhan_9909

Indian Jatt said:


> isnt this world cup ??
> 
> moreover the trend is changing fast.....very soon the ratio wil be differnt if things go like this.
> 
> BTW do you know Pakistan vs west indies ratio in ODI whom you just beat today ?? please search once.


 
yes if things go like this it will reach 1:4.

sorry i dnt knw about the pak vs WI ODI ratio..
care to tell me
i shall be very thankfulll to you


----------



## Secret Service

O Bharatiyon pls Australia se jeet jana , ta ke Semi final ma hum se match ho sake...


----------



## Nirvana

farhan_9909 said:


> Aus was nt defeated by anyone in the last 11 years bt we changed the history by defeating aus
> 
> now this is your turn be ready.
> 
> And after watching indian last few games performance i dnt think they will win against Aus



Why Dont you just CHill And Wait for Tommarow - It was You who started By saying ' Pakistan can defeat India easily '


----------



## farhan_9909

i dnt knw why indians are so much over confident

past matter to you bt nt to us

well this is your success last night.tomorrow this time you people will be giving bhot saari galiya to dhoni.


----------



## AMCA

farhan_9909 said:


> Aus was nt defeated by anyone in the last 11 years bt we changed the history by defeating aus
> 
> now this is your turn be ready.
> 
> And after watching indian last few games performance i dnt think they will win against Aus


 
Soooo??? We are discussing your performance against India here dear, leave the Aussies to us.... We are better ranked than they are


----------



## AMCA

farhan_9909 said:


> i dnt knw why indians are so much over confident
> 
> past matter to you bt nt to us
> 
> well this is your success last night.tomorrow this time you people will be giving bhot saari galiya to dhoni.


 
And after that semi final match between us you would be gifting kangan and choodi to your pak team as a gift for there loss...


----------



## farhan_9909

Viraat said:


> Why Dont you just CHill And Wait for Tommarow - It was You who started By saying ' Pakistan can defeat India easily '


 
because i wanted easy team to be qualified for Semis against pak

it was you indians who ruined my whole post concept


----------



## AMCA

farhan_9909 said:


> because i wanted easy team to be qualified for Semis against pak
> 
> it was you indians who ruined my whole post concept


 
We just pointed out a fact from wc hostory and You dint like it aswell... whats your point dear?, It was You single pakistani who became red faced


----------



## Mirza Jatt

farhan_9909 said:


> yes if things go like this it will reach 1:4.
> 
> sorry i dnt knw about the pak vs WI ODI ratio..
> care to tell me
> i shall be very thankfulll to you



lol...ok...4:1.....whatever you say.......and i cant waste time on that when you dont know your own team stats....go search yourself.


----------



## farhan_9909

AMCA said:


> And after that semi final match between us you would be gifting kangan and choodi to your pak team as a gift for there loss...


 
this time loss is nt in our books

we only knw success


----------



## Imran Khan

good luck AUS . i hope you finish the hope of 1bn hahahahahhahah


----------



## farhan_9909

AMCA said:


> Soooo??? We are discussing your performance against India here dear, leave the Aussies to us.... We are better ranked than they are


 
If ranking was so much imp then now pak will be out of WC.
bt we are ahead then all becoz we are nt overconfident


----------



## AMCA

farhan_9909 said:


> this time loss is nt in our books
> 
> we only knw success


 
Its ok, leave the teaching part to us, you will soon be taught about that...

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




farhan_9909 said:


> If ranking was so much imp then now pak will be out of WC.
> bt we are ahead then all becoz we are nt overconfident


 
As if my confidence level will reflect in the Game what the team plays over there..


----------



## farhan_9909

Indian Jatt said:


> lol...ok...4:1.....whatever you say.......and i cant waste time on that when you dont know your own team stats....go search yourself.


 
i dont have "shoq" to know about pak vs WI win ratio.i thought you knw.

bt alas you peoples are also bongeeya maaarne wale


----------



## adilamin

Go india go beat AUSSIE and then WE(PAKISTAN) are ready to beat you . yo!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AMCA said:


> Soooo??? We are discussing your performance against India here dear, leave the Aussies to us.... We are better ranked than they are


 
Pakistan won 67 matches agaisnt india out of 117 ..this is history
But you dont need to be proud on history or ranking..it is game of one day..if you play better on that day you win match if you dont then you lose it..ranking dont really matter


----------



## AMCA

adilamin said:


> Go india go beat AUSSIE and then WE(PAKISTAN) are ready to beat you . yo!


 
Like in all other previous world cups, isnt it??


----------



## Imran Khan

adilamin said:


> Go india go beat AUSSIE and then WE(PAKISTAN) are ready to beat you . yo!


 
nah its bad idea we can relax after india go out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Pakistan won 67 matches agaisnt india out of 117 ..this is history
> But you dont need to proud on history or ranking..it is game of one day..if you play better on that day you win match if you dont then you lose it..ranking dont really matter


 It shows the potential of the team, although a day matters, it can go either way, you are correct.... But Iam confident of the day to be for us, as there is no way it could go against us... Beating India in India is a difficult task to do...


----------



## Kinetic

farhan_9909 said:


> bt we hold *1:3 ratio* against you in ODI matches leave world cup


 
Are you kidding? 

As of 23 March 2011.

Played: 117
Pakistan won: 67
India won: 46

In world cups...

Played: 11
India: 11
Pakistan: 0

*BTW this history has nothing to do with this WC. THE TEAM PLAY BETTER WILL WIN. *


----------



## Jackdaws

Mohali has always supported pace bowlers. I bet the Pakistanis would rather face the Indian pace attack in the semis rather than the Aussie pace attack.


----------



## AMCA

Jackdaws said:


> Mohali has always supported pace bowlers. I bet the Pakistanis would rather face the Indian pace attack in the semis rather than the Aussie pace attack.


 
Indian pace attack, is nothing but a "Face Palm"


----------



## Kinetic

AMCA said:


> Soooo??? We are discussing your performance against India here dear, leave the Aussies to us.... We are better ranked than they are


 
Australia is still number 1 ODI team and much ahead of others. India second.



*Guys can you pls stop this comparison and 'we will win' 'you will lose' things!!! *


----------



## Nirvana

Imran Khan said:


> good luck AUS . i hope you finish the hope of 1bn hahahahahhahah


 
No they Wont .... coz they are gonna be defeated - Bt we will surely Finish ur hope In semis .


----------



## Mirza Jatt

farhan_9909 said:


> i dont have "shoq" to know about pak vs WI win ratio.i thought you knw.
> 
> bt alas you peoples are also bongeeya maaarne wale


 
shoq ???? lol...ok i know what you trying here..ha ha ha I know you have "shoq"(lol) to only see whats looks gud to your eyes...


----------



## adilamin

go india go . you have to beat aus . then WE (PAKSITAN) is ready to beat you .


----------



## Imran Khan

Viraat said:


> No they Wont .... coz they are gonna be defeated - Bt we will surely Finish ur hope In semis .


 
phly semi tak to a jao hahahahah


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AMCA said:


> It shows the potential of the team, although a day matters, it can go either way, you are correct.... But Iam confident of the day to be for us, as there is no way it could go against us... Beating India in India is a difficult task to do...


 
I never said beating india is easy task or india is weak..I personally wish that this time asian country get this world cup but it will not be decide on this forum but on ground so bashing each other teams is not gonna help us to improve our teams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

adilamin said:


> go india go . you have to beat aus . then WE (PAKSITAN) is ready to beat you .


 
You posted that *Twice* here . save your energy to fight here on PDF for semis.


----------



## farhan_9909

k my indian friends

best of luck for your WC match tomorrow

tomorrow the same time i will post and tell you my prediction were true or nt

gud nite


----------



## friendly_troll96

India jittu ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Arre yaar kal ka match to ho jane do , abhi se India Pakistan pe bhid rahe ho .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

friendly_troll96 said:


> India jittu ga


 
dekh lena india ke bas ki baat nhi .gory pakistan ka badla india se leen gay hahahahaha


----------



## Hyde

funny statistics about Mohali is Pakistan has played 6 matches in Mohali and won both matches played against India while lost other 4 matches they played against other nations....


----------



## Paan Singh

Imran Khan said:


> dekh lena india ke bas ki baat nhi .gory pakistan ka badla india se leen gay hahahahaha


 
agar na liya to phir,
aapka username/password mera


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> agar na liya to phir,
> aapka username/password mera


 
tum bhai har jao or username password le lo hahahaahahh soda pakka?


----------



## Paan Singh

Zaki said:


> funny statistics about Mohali is Pakistan has played 6 matches in Mohali and won both matches played against India while lost other 4 matches they played against other nations....


 
tendulkar ne full trolling karni hai


----------



## Jackdaws

self-delete


----------



## Paan Singh

Imran Khan said:


> tum bhai har jao or username password le lo hahahaahahh soda pakka?


 
chalo abhi de do


----------



## Hyde

Prism said:


> tendulkar ne full trolling karni hai


hmmm well you are right, he can do it anyday 

but hopefully he won't be able to play long innings against Pakistan because of too many good innings he has already played through out the tournament. A batsmen can't perform everyday otherwise I would say he can definitely make another 100 against Pakistan in the semi finals


----------



## Kinetic

Zaki said:


> funny statistics about Mohali is Pakistan has played 6 matches in Mohali and won both matches played against India while lost other 4 matches they played against other nations....


 
Thats a strange statistics!!! 

Lets see if India goes to semis or not. Than we can enjoy India-Pakistan match.


----------



## Jackdaws

Didn't we beat the Aussies pretty convincingly in the warm up fixture?


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> chalo abhi de do


 
nhi nhi aysy thori phly confirm haro ahhahah


----------



## KS

I dont know - but I am having a weird feeling that something is not right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jackdaws said:


> Didn't we beat the Aussies pretty convincingly in the warm up fixture?


 
That is what leads me to believe beating them again will be pretty difficult .


----------



## Nirvana




----------



## Imran Khan

Karthic Sri said:


> I dont know - but I am having a weird feeling that something is not right


 
explain dear gambling? fix or ????


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Karthic Sri said:


> I dont know - but I am having a weird feeling that something is not right


 
same here man , it just doesnt feel good .Its like i feel something is gonna go wrong .


----------



## alibaz

Jackdaws said:


> Didn't we beat the Aussies pretty convincingly in the warm up fixture?



I think India will be at advantage due to spinning nature of wicket. India is much superior in spin attack vs Aussie attack. My gut feeling 55 vs 45% in favour of India


----------



## Kinetic

Imran Khan said:


> explain dear gambling? fix or ????


 
No conspiracy pls. This is just some Indian's feelings, this usually happen before the match. Little bit here as well. lol But I think India can beat Aussies, we have a better team. _*AT THE END,,,,,,, The team plays well will win.*_ 




*All the best to Team INDIA. *

Good night.


----------



## KS

Imran Khan said:


> explain dear gambling? fix or ????



No yara.....some instinct telling that India may not end up winners tomo....Hoping it will be false.

Atleast if it is fixed, I will not worry.


----------



## thebrownguy

Man, I am damn worried. Hope the guys don't let us down.


----------



## Paan Singh

my boss said today,

this match will be tsunami for t he aussies,and they will be rolled back......

indians didnt take any match seriously,coz they knew their place is certain in quarters after first match..


----------



## Hulk

India will lose, Pakistan will win the cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

indianrabbit said:


> India will lose, Pakistan will win the cup.


 
 Indian


----------



## aabe-hayat

I will pray for India's win tomorrow so that Pakistan can repeat its record on Mohali ground against India.India is Pakistan's prey and it must be the Pakistani team which should be responsible for throwing India out of this world cup in their own home in front of their own crowd.What a sweet revenge it would be for Pakistan people when our team will lift cup at Mumbai silencing those shiv sena goons in their own home.Somebody said true," revenge is a dish best served cold".
1.It will be the Pakistani team which will end the captaincy of Dhoni and career of Sachin.Mohali will be sachin's last one day game and doni's last ons day as captain.


----------



## DesiGuy

Prism said:


> my boss said today,
> 
> this match will be tsunami for t he aussies,and they will be rolled back......
> 
> *indians didnt take any match seriously*,coz they knew their place is certain in quarters after first match..




they are always over-confident and players like yuvi are filled with ego.


----------



## Roybot

Abhi match shuru bhi nahin hui hai aur thread 22 pages ka ho gaya


----------



## iPhone

It's great Indians are hangin out on a Pakistani forum board for one of their biggest games but still kind of strange. Are you guys also posting on an Indian website?


----------



## Tumba

iPhone said:


> It's great Indians are hangin out on a Pakistani forum board for one of their biggest games but still kind of strange. Are you guys also posting on an Indian website?




you see boy ,,, WE Indians are everywhere ...  ... you will find some indian posting in even brasilian or combodian site also .... we love to represent our country ... Proud to be AN INDIAN.,,,


and today we will CRUSH the ozeees


----------



## Roybot

iPhone said:


> It's great Indians are hangin out on a Pakistani forum board for one of their biggest games but still kind of strange. Are you guys also posting on an Indian website?


 
Yeh to ab bas naam ka Pakistani forum hai, aadhe se zyada yahan to Indians hi dikhte hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Tumba said:


> you see boy ,,, WE Indians are everywhere ...  ... you will find some indian posting in even brasilian or combodian site also .... we love to represent our country ... Proud to be AN INDIAN.,,,
> 
> 
> and today we will CRUSH the ozeees



It's weird that you feel proud of barging in everywhere, even in places you aren't wanted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*cant wait for this match to start, the feeling inside in unbelievable, I have 10 guys coming over, its going to be a really party. Common India, Chak de India, Vande Matram *

---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------




bilalhaider said:


> It's weird that you feel proud of barging in everywhere, even in places you aren't wanted...


 
ya just like how your trolling in a thread that has nothing to do with you.


----------



## desiman

DesiGuy said:


> they are always over-confident and players like yuvi are filled with ego.


 
thats a misconception, my friends who have met him in India say that he is just a normal guy, lives life to the fullest.


----------



## Indian Sikh

It's weird that you feel proud of barging in everywhere, even in places you aren't wanted..
TROLL ALERT


----------



## 53fd

desiman said:


> *cant wait for this match to start, the feeling inside in unbelievable, I have 10 guys coming over, its going to be a really party. Common India, Chak de India, Vande Matram *
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ya just like how your trolling in a thread that has nothing to do with you.


 
This thread shouldn't have been created on a Pakistani forum in the first place, right? Especially a forum that discusses the political, economic and social situation of Pakistan, not exactly related to cricket. There are many other cricket forums on the internet where you could have been discussing this, instead of spamming here on PDF.


----------



## 53fd

Ok, I shouldn't be disturbing you guys, go on with your pre-match discussion on a *Pakistani **DEFENCE* Forum. You won't be hearing anything more from me, I've made my point. Enjoy.


----------



## 53fd

Indian Sikh said:


> It's weird that you feel proud of barging in everywhere, even in places you aren't wanted..
> TROLL ALERT


 
Even Indian newbies have the audacity of calling Pakistani "Full Members" on a Pakistani forum 'trolls'.


----------



## Tumba

bilalhaider said:


> It's weird that you feel proud of barging in everywhere, even in places you aren't wanted...




its our duty ... to zip up the mouth who talk siht about our country ,,,


----------



## jbond197

indianrabbit said:


> India will lose, Pakistan will win the cup.


 
Don't you think you are repeating yourself in every other thread. 

I will put my money on India winning today. Also if Aussies win this match then they will be unstoppable and one more world cup will go to baggie green. BTW my favorite till now had been SA and second favorite India though i wish India lifts this world cup.. Lets see howthis match turn out to be? Good Luck to team India!!


----------



## Pak_Sher

roy_gourav said:


> Yeh to ab bas naam ka Pakistani forum hai, aadhe se zyada yahan to Indians hi dikhte hain


 
But the control is still with Pakistanis. The more the traffic the better for PDF.


----------



## 53fd

And btw, I want India to win tonight, because a spectacle of Pakistan vs India in Chandigarh, Punjab would be amazing. So, good luck to India, and I hope they win tonight. It's just that this is a Defence Forum, & that too for Pakistan affairs. There's a lot of spamming going on here already. Anyways, I'm off. Please continue.


----------



## Indian Sikh

bilalhaider said:


> Even Indian newbies have the audacity of calling Pakistani "Full Members" on a Pakistani forum 'trolls'.


 
You are not the owner of the place and who are you to decide we are wanted or not
ITS PROPER TROLL MATE


----------



## 53fd

Indian Sikh said:


> You are not the owner of the place and who are you to decide we are wanted or not
> ITS PROPER TROLL MATE


 
I'm not the owner of this forum, & I never implied that you are not wanted HERE on PDF. Indian members are in the majority here on a Pakistani forum, so don't worry, you'll always be welcome here. I was just stating a hypothetical situation where you might not be wanted somewhere. Anyways, cheers...


----------



## iPhone

calm down, guys. No one is "unwelcome" here. We don't own this website, only a few Pakistanis do who hardly even post. I only asked a question 'cuz it seemed that for a game of this calibur Indian members might also be posting on Indian forum boards, too. Me personally one is more than enough. But it's India's day, let's not ruin it for them. All the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Pak_Sher said:


> But the control is still with Pakistanis. The more the traffic the better for PDF.


 
I like it like that, teaches a lot of Indians discipline and self restraint.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Sikh

iPhone said:


> calm down, guys. No one is "unwelcome" here. We don't own this website, only a few Pakistanis do who hardly even post. I only asked a question 'cuz it seemed that for a game of this calibur Indian members might also be posting on Indian forum boards, too. Me personally one is more than enough. But it's India's day, let's not ruin it for them. All the best.


 
 SENSIBLE MEMBERS ON PDF


----------



## desiman

bilalhaider said:


> This thread shouldn't have been created on a Pakistani forum in the first place, right? Especially a forum that discusses the political, economic and social situation of Pakistan, not exactly related to cricket. There are many other cricket forums on the internet where you could have been discussing this, instead of spamming here on PDF.


 
seriously whats your problem dude ? whats burning you so much ?


----------



## 53fd

desiman said:


> seriously whats your problem dude ? whats burning you so much ?


 
Didn't I say I want India to win tonight? Did I say you can't post here? I was just giving you my personal opinion, & I believe no cricket threads (Pakistani or Indian) should be created on a Defence Forum. But that's my personal opinion, & you are entitled to yours. Enjoy yourself! And no, I'm not being sarcastic. Nothing's burning me, I actually want Pakistan & India to play in the Semi Finals against each other.


----------



## desiman

bilalhaider said:


> Didn't I say I want India to win tonight? Did I say you can't post here? I was just giving you my personal opinion, & I believe no cricket threads (Pakistani or Indian) should be created on a Defence Forum. But that's my personal opinion, & you are entitled to yours. Enjoy yourself! And no, I'm not being sarcastic.


 
great thanks for your opinion, highly appreciated and I am being sarcastic.


----------



## 53fd

desiman said:


> great thanks for your opinion, highly appreciated and I am being sarcastic.


 
good for you


----------



## Roybot

Any news on Sehwag anyone? is he playing in todays match?


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

roy_gourav said:


> Any news on Sehwag anyone? is he playing in todays match?


 
There's no way he's not playing. These are just some of the mind games these teams like to play with each other.

Trust me, Sehwag is 100% fit and raring to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

roy_gourav said:


> Any news on Sehwag anyone? is he playing in todays match?



he is playing, confirmed by ndtv.


----------



## jbond197

How many here thinks Sreeshanth should play instead of Munaf?


----------



## iPhone

bilalhaider said:


> Didn't I say I want India to win tonight? Did I say you can't post here? I was just giving you my personal opinion, & I believe no cricket threads (Pakistani or Indian) should be created on a Defence Forum. But that's my personal opinion, & you are entitled to yours. Enjoy yourself! And no, I'm not being sarcastic. Nothing's burning me, I actually want Pakistan & India to play in the Semi Finals against each other.


 
well, bro thats why this section of the forum is called "Members Club" so you can take a break from all the serious and nerve wrecking defence & politcal talk and put your legs up, sit back, grab a drink and talk about sports, movies and fun stuff. Though, it would seem even that can be nerve wrecking. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

jbond197 said:


> How many here thinks Sreeshanth should play instead of Munaf?


 
ya I would support that as well, Munaf will just get beaten up, atleast sreesant will get under some Australian skins lol


----------



## jbond197

desiman said:


> ya I would support that as well, Munaf will just get beaten up, atleast sreesant will get under some Australian skins lol


 
Yup, I love his aggression and that's what India is missing in the bowling department as of now. He may be edgy at times but the guy knows how to come back. I think right now he is down coz he is not @ good terms with Dhoni for some reason.. I wish he play and prove himself today. He is far better bowler than Munaf


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

jbond197 said:


> How many here thinks Sreeshanth should play instead of Munaf?


 
Sreesanth is an aggressive bowler who goes for a lot of runs. Munaf bowls tight line and length. If Dhoni decides to open the bowling with Ashwin, then Munaf is a better option in the middle overs. The last few slog overs can be bowled by Zaheer, Bhajji and Yuvi.


----------



## luckyyy

it will be exciting today........


----------



## angel eyes

*India on the edge as Men in Blue face Australia*

AHMEDABAD: This is it. Hold your breath when India take on Australia on Thursday, for there will be no second chances. The biggest stage, and the crucial moment, has arrived. 

Where India and Australia stand in ODIs/World Cup 

Reputations are at stake for MS Dhoni and his beleaguered counterpart Ricky Ponting. India lost to Australia in the 2003 World Cup final and endured an awful campaign in 2007, but the scales have tilted since. This isn't the invincible Australia of old. Rather than a sublime and uplifting battle between two powerhouses of the international game, current form indicates this second quarterfinal might be more of a scrap. 

Neither side has been awe-inspiring in the build-up to this moment. Both have obvious chinks in the armour just waiting to be exploited, and both need to shed the blow-hot, blow-cold approach which has characterized their campaign so far. 

Then there's the enormous pressure breathing down their necks, especially Dhoni's men. India are playing at home and millions expect nothing less than victory. The backlash, in case of defeat, will be painful. Australia have dominated this stage for so long that this bunch of players wouldn't like to be remembered as children of a lesser god. Whichever team can raise its game now will go through to meet Pakistan. 

As many as six players in Dhoni's current squad were losing finalists in 2003 and will be looking to make amends. It's a great opportunity to settle an old score. Yet, making a statement of intent might not be easy, even though the Motera is expected to be dry and spin-friendly. India's bowling, apart from Zaheer Khan, has been ordinary. Time and again, they have faltered in the Batting Powerplay. Even the middle-order has collapsed twice. Australia's pacers can be a handful. Can the sight of a familiar opponent get the competitive juices flowing? 

The issue of Virender Sehwag's fitness is another complication the team could have done without. The opener is struggling with a troublesome knee and Dhoni said a call on his availability would be taken in the morning. Sehwag, however, spent a lot of time at the nets fielding and batting, and seems more likely to play than not. 

The Australians too have been anything but impressive. Ponting's time seems to be running out. His form and confidence is under the scanner and his fierce temper has shown through. Controversy and bad blood seems to be hounding the Aussies and they've been forced to maintain a quieter profile. The loss to Pakistan meant drawing the curtains on a 34-game unbeaten streak in this tournament and this loss of aura is a boost for opponents. 

Will this be India's turn to deliver a knockout blow?


----------



## angel eyes

*Dhoni wants team to be mentally tough*

AHMEDABAD: It is not the burden of the expectations of a billion people but the Indian team's preparation and execution of plans that would matter most when the hosts clash with four-time World Cup champions Australia at the Motera on Thursday according to India captain MS Dhoni. 

Speaking, a day ahead of the quarterfinal, Dhoni said, "I think it's a big advantage playing at home. You have 40,000 people cheering for you. If you are in tough situations on the field those cheering fans help you and it is great to have that kind of a home support. It really helps," in the same vein he then added, "If you are part of the Indian team you realize that more often than not the expectations are not set by you but by others. Players have however realized that it is not the expectations that matter but the good preparation and execution of your plans on the field." 

Dhoni also wanted his side to be ready mentally and more importantly ensure that it was transformed into a good performance. "Being mentally strong will be important but at the same time you have to rely on your skills. Ultimately, it has to reflect on the field and it is skill that really helps you give off your best. Mentally you have to be in a good frame of mind to execute the plans," he said. 

On the Indian team's recent failures of not being able to bat the full quota of overs, Dhoni hopes his team will learn and now do better.


----------



## Areesh

Well I hope India wins. Can't wait to see Aussies getting kicked out of the WC. Go guys beat the hell out of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angel eyes

*We will keep Sachin on 99 tons: Ponting*

AHMEDABAD: Apart from aiming to do everything right with a view to pull off a coup against hosts India at the Motera on Thursday, Australian captain Ricky Ponting also has a prayer on his lips that Sachin Tendulkar does not get his 100th hundred against them. 

"Sachin has had an amazing couple of years. His last 15 months have been unbelievable. It's absolutely inspirational for everyone, but we only hope the 100th ton doesn't come on Thursday. He'll be doing everything to make sure he gets it, and we'll be doing everything to make sure he stays on 99 for a bit longer," said the Australian captain. 

All Ponting is concerned at the moment is Thursday's match and nothing less than a win. 

"It doesn't get any bigger, playing India in the quarterfinal in India. It's one of the biggest games I have played as captain. It's going to be enjoyable and exciting. Like us they too will be a bit anxious about the outcome of the game as well," he said. 

"Thursday's match will not be about individuals, not about Ponting and Sachin. India are one of the favourite teams, and if we want to win the World Cup we have to win on Thursday."


----------



## aabe-hayat

luckyyy said:


> it will be exciting today........


Sure it is going to be exciting to-*day* and disappointing night for Indians.


----------



## luckyyy

aabe-hayat said:


> Sure it is going to be exciting to-*day* and disappointing night for Indians.


 
i am expecting india to win..

and you can keep your troll for sami-final..


----------



## luckyyy

yousaf goebbels said:


> so i share with you my last nights dream...india won the toss but lost to australia...saw indian fans crying...some firework and shivsena rants


 
think cricket...it's a very exciting game.


----------



## aabe-hayat

luckyyy said:


> i am expecting india to win..
> 
> and you can keep your troll for sami-final..


I also want India to win today so that Pakistan can finish off careers of Indian team players at Mohali.


----------



## luckyyy

aabe-hayat said:


> I also want India to win today so that Pakistan can finish off careers of Indian team players at Mohali.


 
one pakistani dreaming at night , and one dreaming in day..

hehehehe....

why you people can't talk cricket....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Jeetega bhai Jeetega,India jeetega!!

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




aabe-hayat said:


> I also want India to win today so that Pakistan can finish off careers of Indian team players at Mohali.


 
Pakistan has only won some games recently and are dreaming of beating a team that has been extremely consistent for 3-4 years!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

PHEW!! Sehwag is fit,just saw on TV.


----------



## JonAsad

luckyyy said:


> one pakistani dreaming at night , and one dreaming in day..
> 
> hehehehe....
> 
> why you people can't talk cricket....


 

The match hasn't started yet- vent your frustrations out after you loose- For now be Happy Happy- Smile 

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------




luckyyy said:


> one pakistani dreaming at night , and one dreaming in day..
> 
> hehehehe....
> 
> why you people can't talk cricket....


 

The match hasn't started yet- vent your frustrations out after you loose- For now be Happy Happy- Smile


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Glorious Resolve said:


> The match hasn't started yet- vent your frustrations out after you loose- For now be Happy Happy- Smile
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The match hasn't started yet- vent your frustrations out after you loose- For now be Happy Happy- Smile


 
Slamming your own post eh?
The match hasn't started yet,you said it yourself,but you still said that we gonna lose! 
Enjoying the rare happiness that Pakistan's team provides to you?You know,it never stays for long


----------



## jbond197

Glorious Resolve said:


> The match hasn't started yet- vent your frustrations out after you loose- For now be Happy Happy- Smile


 
Most Pakistanis wishing India to lose.. Why?? Afraid of facing India @ Mohali.. 

Anyhow, who ever win tomorrow is gonna thrash Pakistan in Semis.. Reasons
1. Aussies will do anything to prevent a loss against Pakistan for the second time and that too in semis.
2. Pakistan poor batting and poor record in WC against India.

So Chill and enjoy your time till the match @ Mohali..


----------



## Markus

*The Biggest QUARTER FINAL is TONIGHT.*


----------



## JonAsad

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Jeetega bhai Jeetega,India jeetega!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan has only won some games recently and are dreaming of beating a team that has been extremely consistent for 3-4 years!!


 
Pakistan beat the most consistent team for 12 years Australia- Surely we can beat a team who just started to be consistent- and is with a poor and weakest bowling attack of the tournament- I hope you win from Australia and loose from Pakistan-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Pakistan not gonna get to the Finals,it will either meet Australia or India and Pakistan's gonna get thrashed at the hands of one of them.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Glorious Resolve said:


> Pakistan beat the most consistent team for 12 years Australia- Surely we can beat a team who just started to be consistent- and is with a poor and weakest bowling attack of the tournament- I hope you win from Australia and loose from Pakistan-


 
Ohh,so you are just dancing upon that one victory,one game doesn't make a difference.Then i can say that India had beat a full fledged Aussie team in the Practice matches and the intensity with which it was played in,it was no less than a normal match.You guys just win a couple of games and get over the moon.
Grow up!


----------



## jbond197

Glorious Resolve said:


> Pakistan beat the most consistent team for 12 years Australia- Surely we can beat a team who just started to be consistent- and is with a poor and weakest bowling attack of the tournament- I hope you win from Australia and loose from Pakistan-


 
Do check your performance against Canada and NZ. At the end of the day, the team which play better on a particular day wins. Neither you nor anybody else can predict the game or the result..


----------



## aabe-hayat

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Jeetega bhai Jeetega,India jeetega!!
> Pakistan has *only won some games recently* and are dreaming of beating a team that has been *extremely consistent for 3-4 years*!!




Same like the 1983 Indian team which bet mighty West Indies to lift the cup.And present Indian team is not that 1970-80 West Indies team. Pakistan can beat India anywhere.So dont be so sure.But to meet us you've to beat Aussies today otherwise there is no comparison between your and our team .if you lose to Australia today then your team is much more inferior to ours.


----------



## aabe-hayat

Glorious Resolve said:


> Pakistan beat the most consistent team for 12 years Australia- Surely we can beat a team who just started to be consistent- and is with a *poor and weakest bowling attack of the tournament*- I hope you win from Australia and loose from Pakistan-


Our 5 year old kids bowls better than the Team India bowlers


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

aabe-hayat said:


> Same like the 1983 Indian team which bet mighty West Indies to lift the cup.And present Indian team is not that 1970-80 West Indies team. Pakistan can beat India anywhere.So dont be so sure.But to meet us you've to beat Aussies today otherwise there is no comparison between your and our team .if you lose to Australia today then your team is much more inferior to ours.


*Can beat.*You said it yourself.
No team in this world is invincible,even Canada,the weakest team in the WC can beat Pakistan,looking at the way Pakistani batsmen bundled out in front of such a weak bowling attack,Looking at the recent Pak vs India matches,stats aren't good for you 
You can beat India,anyone can on their day,but you can't guarantee you will beat India,as your fellow Paksitanis have been doing.

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------

Poor bowling attack,oh you mean the one which defended 216 successfully against Australia? 
Oh i see.

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

Pakistan hopes to beat India with a batting line up that got out for 184 against the weakest team Canada  that's what i call a wet dream.


----------



## aabe-hayat

jbond197 said:


> Do check your performance against Canada and NZ. At the end of the day, the team which play better on a particular day wins. Neither you nor anybody else can predict the game or the result..


Pakistan has beaten top 2 teams above its ranking i.e Australia and sri lanka. India has beaten only minnows .


----------



## JonAsad

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Ohh,so you are just dancing upon that one victory,one game doesn't make a difference.Then i can say that India had beat a full fledged Aussie team in the Practice matches and the intensity with which it was played in,it was no less than a normal match.You guys just win a couple of games and get over the moon.
> Grow up!


 
Dont do ohh aah with me plz 

Just to remind you in case you have forgotten- we already are in Semi Finals- hear that? SEMI FINALS-

First reach semi finals, come to our league- then talk-


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Glorious Resolve said:


> Dont do ohh aah with me plz
> 
> Just to remind you in case you have forgotten- we already are in Semi Finals- hear that? SEMI FINALS-
> 
> First reach semi finals, come to our league- then talk-


Naya Naya attitude.And i didn't say aah,i said 'ooh' 

Well,enjoy your rarest of the rare moments.


----------



## JonAsad

jbond197 said:


> Do check your performance against Canada and NZ. At the end of the day, the team which play better on a particular day wins. Neither you nor anybody else can predict the game or the result..


 
Yup- but we can assume based on past performances- when a batsmen clicks he makes centuries- when a team clicks they win matches- Pakistan team is in form now- with a strong batting and bowling- While indian batting is strong- but they did collapse 3 times against bigger teams- so with our bowling attack we are confident another indian batting collapse is inevitable- and we are going to win the world cup-


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Glorious Resolve said:


> Yup- but we can assume based on past performances- when a batsmen clicks he makes centuries- when a team clicks they win matches- Pakistan team is in form now- with a strong batting and bowling- While indian batting is strong- but they did collapse 3 times against bigger teams- so with our bowling attack we are confident another indian batting collapse is inevitable- and we are going to win the world cup-


 
Batting in form? Or the only 2 batsmen who played against WI?
You mean the team with the highest opening partnership of 28 runs before this match and a pathetic batting line up will win the WC?

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------

Pakistan's batting line up is the weakest line up amongst the test playing nations.


----------



## aabe-hayat

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Jeetega bhai Jeetega,India jeetega!!


le jayenge ,le jayenge Pakistani world cup le jayenge.Jaise Sania mirza ko le gaye.

Rah jayenge ,rah jayenge bharti rote rah jayenge.jaise saina mirza ki shadi ke waqt ro raha tha Bal Thackeray.


----------



## JonAsad

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Naya Naya attitude.And i didn't say aah,i said 'ooh'
> 
> Well,enjoy your rarest of the rare moments.


 
Naya attitude?- 
Jahan tk mujhay yad hai Pakistan cricket team nay to shru say hi tumko us pay cherhaya hua hai- i am not saying that- you can see the records- history- 
any way
You enjoy the last match of your world cup 2011 campaign


----------



## Markus

I think we Indians should not boast too much about our Batting.

If Indian batting collapses like it did against SA and WI, then we will be in deep trouble.

Indian bowling is the weakest among the top 8 teams that are playing in the QF.


----------



## Markus

And the most important thing --- SEHWAG MUST FIRE TODAY


----------



## MZUBAIR

Indian batting depends on Sachin Tundulkar and Sehwag.....
If they go down whole Indian batting line go down....

And Australian knows that very well..............


----------



## JonAsad

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Batting in form? Or the only 2 batsmen who played against WI?
> You mean the team with the highest opening partnership of 28 runs before this match and a pathetic batting line up will win the WC?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------
> 
> Pakistan's batting line up is the weakest line up amongst the test playing nations.


 
Yup our two batsmen were good enough to win a match against WI- 

compare it to your match against the same team West Indies- you were all out in 49.1 overs-* LOL at that mighty indian batting line up* who were all out even when WI strike fast bowler Kemar Roach was not playing- Man you are funny-


----------



## MZUBAIR

Aussies get Sachin and Sehwag u will win...


----------



## Kinetic

MZUBAIR said:


> Indian batting depends on Sachin Tundulkar and Sehwag.....
> If they go down whole Indian batting line go down....
> 
> And Australian knows that very well..............


 
No. Aginst WI Sachin was out and Sehwag didn't play but India scored well. Viraat kokhi, Gambhir, Yuvi in the middle order is strong. Lower order is not going well but I think they are working on it.


----------



## JonAsad

Markus said:


> And the most important thing --- SEHWAG MUST FIRE TODAY


 
Sehwag must fire today- So should Tendulker- Yuvraj- Kohli and Dhoni- and Co- even Bhajji should fire today-

and i hope they all mis fire against Pakistan in Semi Finals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

On a lighter note found this extremely amusing news spoof HR dept announces award for anyone found working after India-Aus match begins | Faking News


----------



## Kinetic

MZUBAIR said:


> Aussies get Sachin and Sehwag u will win...


 
 

*Sachin is God: Brett Lee *

He had enough experiences against Sachin. lol


----------



## Areesh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Jahan tk mujhay yad hai Pakistan cricket team nay to shru say hi tumko us pay cherhaya hua hai- i am not saying that- you can see the records- history-


 
Kis par charhaya huva hai. Please explain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Glorious Resolve said:


> Sehwag must fire today- So should Tendulker- Yuvraj- Kohli and Dhoni- and Co- even Bhajji should fire today-
> 
> and i hope they all mis fire against Pakistan in Semi Finals


 
Against Pakistan, hamara Yousuf Pathan will alone do the job.

Remember his innings against Pakistan in the T20 WOrld cup where we defeated you.


----------



## PoKeMon

Glorious Resolve said:


> Sehwag must fire today- So should Tendulker- Yuvraj- Kohli and Dhoni- and Co- even Bhajji should fire today-
> 
> and i hope they all mis fire against Pakistan in Semi Finals


 
Why do you want india to spoil this world cup too for pakistan.

Hope we loose to Aus or else start packing your bags afterall semis are close


----------



## Areesh

@All Pakistanis

OK guys enough. Please stop talking about Pakistan and any supposed future match in this thread. The thread is about Bharat vs Australia so please talk about this match. We would get plenty of chances to frustrate our "friends" in the near future but for now please talk about this match. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

400 replies in the thread already while the start of the match is still two hours away. lolz


----------



## MZUBAIR

Kinetic said:


> *Sachin is God: Brett Lee *
> 
> He had enough experiences against Sachin. lol


 
And Sachin said Waseem Akram is GOD


----------



## Areesh

I hope India would be able to beat Aussies and make it to the semi final this time. For the past three ICC tournaments they have failed to even qualify for the semi final. I hope they change it this time. Go India go.


----------



## Roybot

Ozzie Ozzie Ozzie oi oi oi


----------



## MZUBAIR

INDIA vs AUSTRALIA LINE UPS.

Red highlighted players are big players......if they failed thier team go down.

India (probable): 1 Virender Sehwag, 2 Sachin Tendulkar, 3 Gautam Gambhir/Suresh Raina, 4 Virat Kohli, 5 Yuvraj Singh, 6 MS Dhoni (capt & wk), 7 Yusuf Pathan, 8 Harbhajan Singh, 9 Zaheer Khan, 10 R Ashwin, 11 Munaf Patel.

Australia (probable): 1 Brad Haddin (wk), 2 Shane Watson, 3 Ricky Ponting (capt), 4 Michael Clarke, 5 David Hussey, 6 Michael Hussey, 7 Steve Smith, 8 John Hastings, 9 Brett Lee, 10 Mitchell Johnson, 11 Shaun Tait

All r red


----------



## Paan Singh

MZUBAIR said:


> INDIA vs AUSTRALIA LINE UPS.
> 
> Red highlighted players are big players......if they failed thier team go down.
> 
> India (probable): 1 Virender Sehwag, 2 Sachin Tendulkar, 3 Gautam Gambhir/Suresh Raina, 4 Virat Kohli, 5 Yuvraj Singh, 6 MS Dhoni (capt & wk), 7 Yusuf Pathan, 8 Harbhajan Singh, 9 Zaheer Khan, 10 R Ashwin, 11 Munaf Patel.
> 
> Australia (probable): 1 Brad Haddin (wk), 2 Shane Watson, 3 Ricky Ponting (capt), 4 Michael Clarke, 5 David Hussey, 6 Michael Hussey, 7 Steve Smith, 8 John Hastings, 9 Brett Lee, 10 Mitchell Johnson, 11 Shaun Tait
> 
> All r red


 
for ur kind info..

3,4,6,7,10 are back of india


----------



## MZUBAIR

Stats and trivia 

*India have lost their last four games in Ahmedabad. They batted first in three of those matches.*

*Brett Lee has 50 ODI wickets against India, the highest by an Australian bowler. Four of his nine five-wicket hauls are against India.*

*India have not won a game against Australia in a global tournament while chasing. Their last win against Australia in a World Cup was in 1987.
* 

*In 14 ODIs against India in India since 2007, Australia have won eight and lost five.*

---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 AM ----------




Prism said:


> for ur kind info..
> 
> 3,4,6,7,10 are back of india


 
Broken back !!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Indian vs Australian performances in last 5 games

India: WLWWT 
Australia LWWWW


----------



## Paan Singh

MZUBAIR said:


> Stats and trivia
> 
> *India have lost their last four games in Ahmedabad. They batted first in three of those matches.*
> 
> *Brett Lee has 50 ODI wickets against India, the highest by an Australian bowler. Four of his nine five-wicket hauls are against India.*
> 
> *India have not won a game against Australia in a global tournament while chasing. Their last win against Australia in a World Cup was in 1987.
> *
> 
> *In 14 ODIs against India in India since 2007, Australia have won eight and lost five.*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Broken back !!!


 
lets see today........


----------



## JonAsad

Markus said:


> Against Pakistan, hamara Yousuf Pathan will alone do the job.
> 
> Remember his innings against Pakistan in the T20 WOrld cup where we defeated you.


 
Naah- i dont remember that- but i remember winning the T20 world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Prism said:


> lets see today........


 
How can Sachin perform ...he is not in a form against big teams as he lost against SA and WI.
Sehwag is coming from injury......out of match preactice...

India batter lose today or they will be losing in Semi ....which will make their fans more angry


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Sehwag must fire today- So should Tendulker- Yuvraj- Kohli and Dhoni- and Co- even Bhajji should fire today-
> 
> and i hope they all mis fire against Pakistan in Semi Finals


 
actually this guns when start to fire,they dont stop untill whole movie is finished
so be careful abt ur support


----------



## SAUD-404

100 % chance for India today if they bring out there A game against the Australia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kinetic

*Game not started yet and the thread reached 28 pages!!!* 




> And Sachin said Waseem Akram is GOD



*I have no doubt in that.* But Sachin is the greatest cricketer ever. Any single video doesn't say anything. 




Just some quotes about Sachin from great cricketers....
*
Brian Charles Lara: "Sachin is a genius. I'm a mere mortal."

M. L. Jaisimha: "The more I see of him the more confused I'm getting to which is his best knock."

Waqar Younis: "He can play that leg glance with a walking stick also."

Hashim Amla: "Nothing bad can happen to us if we're on a plane in India with Sachin Tendulkar on it."

Matt HAYDEN: "I HAVE SEEN GOD, HE BATS AT NO.4 FOR INDIA"

"Tuzhe pata hai tune kiska catch chhoda hai?" Wasim Akram to Abdul Razzaq when the latter dropped Sachin's catch.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

MZUBAIR said:


> INDIA vs AUSTRALIA LINE UPS.
> 
> Red highlighted players are big players......if they failed thier team go down.
> 
> India (probable): 1 Virender Sehwag, 2 Sachin Tendulkar, 3 Gautam Gambhir/Suresh Raina, 4 Virat Kohli, 5 Yuvraj Singh, 6 MS Dhoni (capt & wk), 7 Yusuf Pathan, 8 Harbhajan Singh, 9 Zaheer Khan, 10 R Ashwin, 11 Munaf Patel.
> 
> Australia (probable): 1 Brad Haddin (wk), 2 Shane Watson, 3 Ricky Ponting (capt), 4 Michael Clarke, 5 David Hussey, 6 Michael Hussey, 7 Steve Smith, 8 John Hastings, 9 Brett Lee, 10 Mitchell Johnson, 11 Shaun Tait
> 
> All r red


 
Why is Harbhajan in Red? What has he done in the tournament?


----------



## Paan Singh

MZUBAIR said:


> How can Sachin perform ...he is not in a form against big teams as he lost against SA and WI.
> Sehwag is coming from injury......out of match preactice...
> 
> India batter lose today or they will be losing in Semi ....which will make their fans more angry


 
so u say,tendulkar didnt score against SA,he scored 100+ in that...
and against windies,he was not given out but he walked without seeing decision.
although leave it,out is out..

and for ur rest of post,u r just assuming too much...
i can also assume that icc is indian cricket council not international one...
so cup is ours

=======
assumptions dont give anything


----------



## Markus

raheel1 said:


> Why is Harbhajan in Red? What has he done in the tournament?


 
uski shaadi ki baat chal rahai hai, is liye bechara nervous hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Markus said:


> uski shaadi ki baat chal rahai hai, is liye bechara nervous hai.


 
Achha? I heard he and Geeta Basra broke up?

Note to self: stop reading Delhi Times.


----------



## JonAsad

Areesh said:


> Kis par charhaya huva hai. Please explain.


 
Lol- aisi chezein khud samajh leni chahiye 



Areesh said:


> @All Pakistanis
> 
> OK guys enough. Please stop talking about Pakistan and any supposed future match in this thread. The thread is about Bharat vs Australia so please talk about this match. We would get plenty of chances to frustrate our "friends" in the near future but for now please talk about this match. Thanks.


 
Go India Go- 
out of the world cup semi final from the hands of Pakistan -


----------



## Markus

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Achha? I heard he and Geeta Basra broke up?
> 
> Note to self: stop reading Delhi Times.


 
Naah.....Sardar is in full form.


----------



## indushek

Best of luck to India, but i have only 0.000000000001 % of hope for our team out 100%.

It would be strange indeed if India isn't there at Wankhede in Final.


----------



## Kinetic

MZUBAIR said:


> INDIA vs AUSTRALIA LINE UPS.
> 
> Red highlighted players are big players......if they failed thier team go down.
> 
> India (probable): 1 Virender Sehwag, 2 Sachin Tendulkar, 3 Gautam Gambhir/Suresh Raina, 4 Virat Kohli, 5 Yuvraj Singh, 6 MS Dhoni (capt & wk), 7 Yusuf Pathan, 8 Harbhajan Singh, 9 Zaheer Khan, 10 R Ashwin, 11 Munaf Patel.
> 
> Australia (probable): 1 Brad Haddin (wk), 2 Shane Watson, 3 Ricky Ponting (capt), 4 Michael Clarke, 5 David Hussey, 6 Michael Hussey, 7 Steve Smith, 8 John Hastings, 9 Brett Lee, 10 Mitchell Johnson, 11 Shaun Tait
> 
> All r red


 
What happened to Gambhir and Kohli? they are doing well. I think Kohli is one of the best newbie cricketer currently. 

*Viraat Kohli*
Age: 22
Matches: 51
Average: 46
Runs: 1886
50s: 13
100s: 5
Strike rate: 83 

Thats an outstanding record....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

jbond197 said:


> Most Pakistanis wishing India to lose.. Why?? Afraid of facing India @ Mohali..
> 
> Anyhow, who ever win tomorrow is gonna thrash Pakistan in Semis.. Reasons
> 1. Aussies will do anything to prevent a loss against Pakistan for the second time and that too in semis.
> 2. Pakistan poor batting and poor record in WC against India.
> So Chill and enjoy your time till the match @ Mohali..



The same Indians were saying that one Gayle would be enough to thrash Pakistan in the quarter finals, that didnt happen. Now instead of focusing on Pakistan and whats predicting about whats going to happen at the semis, worry on whats going to happen to India in todays match, then talk about semis.


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> actually this guns when start to fire,they dont stop untill whole movie is finished
> so be careful abt ur support


 
If its a hindi movie it will finish in 3 Hours- the problem is you are playing a gora game with goras- so its 90 minutes movie- and it ends in semi finals-


----------



## MZUBAIR

Prism said:


> so u say,tendulkar didnt score against SA,he scored 100+ in that...
> and against windies,he was not given out but he walked without seeing decision.
> although leave it,out is out..
> 
> and for ur rest of post,u r just assuming too much...
> i can also assume that * icc is indian cricket council not international one*...
> so cup is ours
> 
> =======
> assumptions dont give anything


 
This the *bold* shows that u can only win like that


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> If its a hindi movie it will finish in 3 Hours- the problem is you are playing a gora game with goras- so its 90 minutes movie- and it ends in semi finals-


 
so in lollywood,wats the max time of the movies??
well industry seems to be not successful,so i m doubtful even at 1 hr movie.............


----------



## Kinetic

MZUBAIR said:


> This the *bold* shows that u can only win like that


 
So you agree with other Pakistanis that this WC is ours?


----------



## Markus

ICC hamare pocket main hai.......lolz


----------



## Paan Singh

MZUBAIR said:


> This the *bold* shows that u can only win like that


 
u were assuming too much,
i just showed wat i can assume..
although it seems to be truth


----------



## JonAsad

OMG just look at aussie captain- it looks like they gonna eat the indians alive- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Glorious Resolve said:


> OMG just look at aussie captain- it looks like they gonna eat the indians-


 
Actually he is staring straight at his *RETIREMENT*.


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> so in lollywood,wats the max time of the movies??
> well industry seems to be not successful,so i m doubtful even at 1 hr movie.............


 
Lollywood?- Never heard of that-


----------



## sid426

kya yaar, aaj match hai aur hum office mein baith ke jhak mara rahe hain!


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> OMG just look at aussie captain- it looks like they gonna eat the indians alive- -


 
so much love in his eyes,
but dhoni is straight 

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




Glorious Resolve said:


> Lollywood?- Never heard of that-


 
resolve baby.........

its ur film industry


----------



## Kinetic

Glorious Resolve said:


> OMG just look at aussie captain- it looks like they gonna eat the indians alive- -


 
*He is looking after a job in IPL after retirement, bechara... *


----------



## Paan Singh

sid426 said:


> kya yaar, aaj match hai aur hum office mein baith ke jhak mara rahe hain!


 
koi ni ji,
comp par match dekh lo


----------



## sid426

Prism said:


> koi ni ji,
> comp par match dekh lo


 
cricinfo pe score dekhne ke alawa kucch nai ho sakta!! Ye TCS bhi na...


----------



## JonAsad

Markus said:


> Actually he is staring straight at his *RETIREMENT*.


 

Dhoni is his retirement?- Ganda Bacha Ponting-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## President Camacho

Glorious Resolve said:


> OMG just look at aussie captain- it looks like they gonna eat the indians alive- -


 
He is quietly passing his resume to Dhoni...


----------



## MZUBAIR

Bet me Sachin and Sehwag cant make thier 50's today


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Dhoni is his retirement?- Ganda Bacha


 
khush honey ke liye khayal acha hai resolve ji
chalo raat ko miltey hai..


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> so much love in his eyes,
> but dhoni is straight



Behind the scenes sb chalta hai 




Prism said:


> resolve baby.........
> its ur film industry



Woh to sb theek hai- per yh Resolve k sath *Baby* kaye ko?-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> khush honey ke liye khayal acha hai resolve ji
> chalo raat ko miltey hai..


 
12 baje say pehlay milna-


----------



## President Camacho

Pray to God that Sachin doesn't make a century today... or India is gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> 12 baje say pehlay milna-


 
ok baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoKeMon

sid426 said:


> cricinfo pe score dekhne ke alawa kucch nai ho sakta!! Ye TCS bhi na...


 
come to infy.


----------



## ashok321

India v Australia, World Cup 2011: In-form batting gives India advantage


----------



## President Camacho

sid426 said:


> cricinfo pe score dekhne ke alawa kucch nai ho sakta!! Ye TCS bhi na...


 
Channel 1 is working fine in HD, why do you say so? It's smooth like TV.

Edit: Oh sorry, just noticed, I am on cricket-365


----------



## JonAsad

Ashok- india gona loose badly- they are nothing in front of mighty aussies- - Let play


----------



## Roybot

Sidhu is a clown, so rude and embarrassing.


----------



## Paan Singh

pitch looking sexy..........


----------



## ashok321

Glorious Resolve said:


> Ashok- india gona loose badly- they are nothing in front of mighty aussies- - Let play


 
Oye chup hoja baba....

Abhi khel baki hai..


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Australia won the toss and want to bat first.

My support goes to Hindustan. Show the Aussies the exit door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat

india lost toss


----------



## Nirvana

Australia to bat first


----------



## rockstarIN

Glorious Resolve said:


> Ashok- india gona loose badly- they are nothing in front of mighty aussies- - Let play


 
Kya huwa? afraid of taking on India in the Semis? ha ha ah ah a


----------



## Roybot

Farrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk toss haar gaye


----------



## rockstarIN

Wts the team news? who are all playing? is Sewag playing


----------



## PoKeMon

india to bat second!!!!!!
lag gai india ki


----------



## bhagat

yousaf goebbels @ Your dreams shattered uchhhh India lost toss

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/99784-last-night-i-had-dream.html


----------



## Roybot

No Yusuf Pathan today I don't trust Raina


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

I hope India wil restrict them within 220....


----------



## PoKeMon

sehwag playing
yousuf out.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

roy_gourav said:


> No Yusuf Pathan today I don't trust Raina



Yusuf pathan nai kya ukhaad liya peechle doo matches mai....???????


----------



## yousaf goebbels

MZUBAIR said:


> Stats and trivia
> 
> *India have lost their last four games in Ahmedabad. They batted first in three of those matches.*
> 
> *Brett Lee has 50 ODI wickets against India, the highest by an Australian bowler. Four of his nine five-wicket hauls are against India.*
> 
> *India have not won a game against Australia in a global tournament while chasing. Their last win against Australia in a World Cup was in 1987.
> *
> 
> *In 14 ODIs against India in India since 2007, Australia have won eight and lost five.*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Broken back !!!


 
coupled with my dream..australia will build a huge total and win


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*We need Aggressive bowling attack on kangroo's..*


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

No Yousuf today? Trememdous pressure on Yuvi to fill the quota of the 5th bowler....


----------



## MZUBAIR

India lost the toss............
Aus batting first..........India cant bat second...poor chasing...
bad day for India....
moe problems for India


----------



## Markus

F*ck you man, Dhoni, saala QF ka toss haar gaya.

India is gonna loose this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

Raina in for Y Pathan, its good for chasing..


----------



## Roybot

B_R_I_C said:


> Yusuf pathan nai kya ukhaad liya peechle doo matches mai....???????


 
Yaar ukharra to Raina ne bhi ab tak kuch nahin, I was hoping Pathan would at least perform today under pressure.


----------



## ashok321

Zaheer is competing against Shaheed for the top slot, so he would be aggressive!

Ponting not in form!

This pitch is spinner freindly - Ashwin is the key...


----------



## ashok321

roy_gourav said:


> Yaar ukharra to Raina ne bhi ab tak kuch nahin, I was hoping Pathan would at least perform today under pressure.


 
S K Raina has better average than unpredictable Pathan....well done!


----------



## rockstarIN

Let us open with a spinner..!!!!


----------



## Markus

Zaheer must bang Watson and Haddin in thr first over otherwise they will just destroy Munaf Patel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yousaf goebbels

Markus said:


> F*ck you man, Dhoni, saala QF ka toss haar gaya.
> 
> India is gonna loose this one.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

roy_gourav said:


> Yaar ukharra to Raina ne bhi ab tak kuch nahin, I was hoping Pathan would at least perform today under pressure.



Fir bhi raina theek hai yaar...yusuf nahi chal raha aaj kal...


----------



## MZUBAIR

Only two quality bolwers Bhaji and Zaheer..........rest faregh..
If AUS erach around 280 would be hard for India to chase


----------



## MZUBAIR

ashok321 said:


> Zaheer is competing against Shaheed for the top slot, so he would be aggressive!
> 
> Ponting not in form!
> 
> This pitch is spinner freindly - Ashwin is the key...


 
Ashwin is not a quality bolwer...
Harbhajn is the key


----------



## MZUBAIR

Indians body language r down they r scared


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Ok guys, most important question now:

Does anyone have a live streaming link?


----------



## Rafael

yousaf goebbels said:


>



Now i know why Nehra is not a regular in Indian team


----------



## MZUBAIR

India has a good chance if Zaheer Khan bowls 50 overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kugga

Allah karey India haar jaaey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

MZUBAIR said:


> Ashwin is not a quality bolwer...
> Harbhajn is the key


 
Wait n watch....
Singh would be a white elephant today.

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




MZUBAIR said:


> India has a good chance if Zaheer Khan bowls 50 overs.


 
Stop copy pasting from espn cricket...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

kugga said:


> Allah karey India haar jaaey



*lol...Dil se nikli hai awaaj....aye haye...*


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

kugga said:


> Allah karey India haar jaaey


 
Allah kare tera muh band ho jaye. Manhoos kahin ke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

kugga said:


> Allah karey India haar jaaey


 

Itna darte ho India se....?


----------



## aks18

B_R_I_C said:


> I hope India wil restrict them within 220....


 
for this purpose u need bowling attack like pakistan


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

aks18 said:


> for this purpose u need bowling attack like pakistan


 
Unfortunately for the Pakistani bowling attack, they need to restrict the opposition under 175 in every game to have a chance to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Ok guys, most important question now:
> 
> Does anyone have a live streaming link?


 
Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live online free

try this it may work


----------



## Luftwaffe

Anyone with HD or better quality links...hurry!


----------



## ashok321

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Ok guys, most important question now:
> 
> Does anyone have a live streaming link?


 
Live Cricket Online Free

Le bhai..


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

yousaf goebbels said:


> Pakistan defeated Australia so when Australia defeats india later in the day that would automatically mean Pakistan defeated india too....thats simple logic and reasoning


 
New Zealand lost to Bangladesh 4-0. So when Pakistan lost to New Zealand, does it mean Pakistan lost to Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

That server is offline shoooo, i need better quality links..Anyone??


----------



## MZUBAIR

Wahab Riaz (PAK)






Zaheer Khan (India)





Theri face looks similar .... both are left arm fast bolwers

---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------


----------



## ashok321

Ashwin to open.......................a dark horse...


----------



## yousaf goebbels

twoplustwoisfour said:


> New Zealand lost to Bangladesh 4-0. So when Pakistan lost to New Zealand, does it mean Pakistan lost to Bangladesh?


 
no....................


----------



## MZUBAIR

Pakistan ke cheating....spinner agia


----------



## kugga

B_R_I_C said:


> *lol...Dil se nikli hai awaaj....aye haye...*



haan yaar tou aur kia....  



twoplustwoisfour said:


> Allah kare tera muh band ho jaye. Manhoos kahin ke.


 
yaar har bandey ko haq hai apni duaaein karney ka 



ashok321 said:


> Itna darte ho India se....?


 
yaar India sey kam aur bottles sey ziada dar lagta hai


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

trojan_detected said:


> Extracover.NET - Watch cricket live online free
> 
> try this it may work


 
Nahi chal raha yaar


----------



## kugga

B_R_I_C said:


> *lol...Dil se nikli hai awaaj....aye haye...*


 


twoplustwoisfour said:


> Allah kare tera muh band ho jaye. Manhoos kahin ke.


 


MZUBAIR said:


> Wahab Riaz (PAK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaheer Khan (India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theri face looks similar .... both are left arm fast bolwers
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------


 
and both are wailey bowlers..... I wish kisi tarah Wahab riaz ko nikaal dain yeh


----------



## Areesh

Any ways I still support India. Go India go. Beat Aussies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sid426

abey zyada mat bolo..WC mein vaise hi India ne pel rakha hai tum logo ko!


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

kugga said:


> yaar har bandey ko haq hai apni duaaein karney ka


 
Dua aur baddua mein fark hai dost.


----------



## Areesh

kugga said:


> and both are wailey bowlers..... I wish kisi tarah Wahab riaz ko nikaal dain yeh


 
And the worst part is I have seen some Indians comparing Zaheer Khan with Wasim Akram. Like come on.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Good start by India


----------



## AvidSpice

Guys, any idea how to bypass a firewall? Unfortunately I'm at work and video sharing sites are blocked  

Please suggest a good proxy site and a video link!


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Gandi pitch hai yaar. I fear a repeat of '96 semi final


----------



## sid426

Avishekh said:


> Guys, any idea how to bypass a firewall? Unfortunately I'm at work and video sharing sites are blocked
> 
> Please suggest a good proxy site and a video link!



same here!...


----------



## Areesh

sid426 said:


> abey zyada mat bolo..WC mein vaise hi India ne pel rakha hai tum logo ko!


 
Aur overall cricket main hum nai aap kai sath bohat kuch kar rakha hai.


----------



## aks18

jbond197 said:


> Most Pakistanis wishing India to lose.. Why?? Afraid of facing India @ Mohali..
> 
> Anyhow, who ever win tomorrow is gonna thrash Pakistan in Semis.. Reasons
> 1. Aussies will do anything to prevent a loss against Pakistan for the second time and that too in semis.
> 2. Pakistan poor batting and poor record in WC against India.
> 
> So Chill and enjoy your time till the match @ Mohali..


 

mohali is that ground in which afridi ended career of Balaji ?? by beating him so badly after that there is no balaji in indian team  well pakistan played 2 ODi's with india in mohali n won .. lets see what happens in semi if india beat aussiez today


----------



## AvidSpice

sid426 said:


> same here!...


 

Damn! Cricinfo is pathetically boring! My boss has got something up his sleeves but he won't let me know about it. I wish I could shove a long pole up his @Ss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Run rate is just 2....they are afraid to bat.


----------



## Roybot

Avishekh said:


> Guys, any idea how to bypass a firewall? Unfortunately I'm at work and video sharing sites are blocked
> 
> Please suggest a good proxy site and a video link!


 
Haha sucked in bro, kyun apni job dao par laga rahe ho..we ll keep you updated.


----------



## Vinod2070

All the best India!

Going good so far, need some early wickets.


----------



## Roybot

ashok321 said:


> Run rate is just 2....they are afraid to bat.


 
It has only been 2 overs bro..."not sure if troll" comes to my mind whenever i read your posts.


----------



## sid426

Areesh said:


> Aur overall cricket main hum nai aap kai sath bohat kuch kar rakha hai.



world cup ki baat kar na..


----------



## Areesh

sid426 said:


> world cup ki baat kar na..


 
Hahahaha. Lagta sub zakham yaad aa gaye jo hum nai lagaye hain. Chalo tum itna keh rahai ho tumhari yeh khwahish bhi poori karain gai pehlai yeh match to jeet lo.


----------



## AvidSpice

roy_gourav said:


> Haha sucked in bro, kyun apni job dao par laga rahe ho..we ll keep you updated.


 
Thanks bhai!


----------



## Crypto

Avishekh said:


> Guys, any idea how to bypass a firewall? Unfortunately I'm at work and video sharing sites are blocked
> 
> Please suggest a good proxy site and a video link!


 
Dude we ll keep you posted here! i dont think going to streaming sites via proxy will do any good... it will be all jittery at the end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Areesh said:


> Hahahaha. Lagta sub zakham yaad aa gaye jo hum nai lagaye hain. Chalo tum itna keh rahai ho tumhari yeh khwahish bhi poori karain gai pehlai yeh match to jeet lo.


 
Lagta hai abhi tak ka 4-0 record yaad nahi hai. Koi baat nahi, agla hafte tak 5-0 ho jayega


----------



## AvidSpice

Echelon said:


> Dude we ll keep you posted here! i dont think going to streaming sites via proxy will do any good... it will be all jittery at the end


 
Yep, I think you are right! I'm hoping on you guys to keep me posted! Thanks!


----------



## SAUD-404

I really want to see India vs Pakistan semi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So India should win this match at any cost.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

There's live streaming on the cricinfo homepage, but even that is overloaded


----------



## Areesh

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Lagta hai abhi tak ka 4-0 record yaad nahi hai. Koi baat nahi, agla hafte tak 5-0 ho jayega


 
Munnai match jeet lo pehlai phir 5-0 aur 4-1 bhi ho jaye ga.


----------



## Areesh

Go India Go. Beat Aussies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Areesh said:


> Munnai match jeet lo pehlai phir 5-0 aur 4-1 bhi ho jaye ga.


 
Munna, kaka, abhi se flag change kar liya? Smart move, start dissociating from now only. Will help you save face in the future


----------



## Secret Service

slow start ...


----------



## Areesh

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Munna, kaka, abhi se flag change kar liya? Smart move, start dissociating from now only. Will help you save face in the future


 
Munnai yeh bohat pehlai sai change hai tum abhi so kar uthai ho.


----------



## Areesh

Dismiss Watson. He is too dangerous.


----------



## farhan_9909

so the game is started

my Ist wish Australia will play first came true

hope my other wishes also come true


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Hopefully Aussies can see out another two overs off from Zaheer Khan then they are almost certain of victory, i was certain they would just see Khan overs out and use their powerplay effectively!

6- what a beauty Haddin!!!


----------



## Soumitra

Abe Watson ko out karo. Har over main ek boundry laga de raha hai


----------



## friendly_troll96

Kinetic said:


> *Tuzhe* pata hai tune kiska catch chhoda hai?" Wasim Akram to Abdul Razzaq when the latter dropped Sachin's catch.


 
Lmao @ Tuzhe

This is NOT the kind of word in which j should be replaced with z unless you want to *bastardize our beautiful language.



*=


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> LMAO @ ''jabardast''
> 
> my lecture to you indians about mending your ways and not talking like that has fallen on dumb and deaf ears......this is a bastardization of language. Dont cause problems here.
> 
> 
> no ''jabardast'' or ''jiyada'' or any of that nonsense accepted here.


----------



## sid426

abey ye dhoniya kya kar raha hai bey??


----------



## Markus

*Where is Chummi Baba* ?????


----------



## Areesh

I want a Pak-Indo semi final guys. You need to take a wicket now. Dismiss this watson now.


----------



## sid426

Markus said:


> *Where is Chummi Baba* ?????



yo kaun hai bhai??


----------



## kugga

India inshaAllah haar jaaey ga meri duaaein watson k saath hain... par Australia semis mein aa gya tou second time ussey kasiey haraaein gay


----------



## Markus

sid426 said:


> yo kaun hai bhai??


 
PDF ka nautanki baba.


----------



## Roybot

Tenth over main ek wicket jana hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## President Camacho

roy_gourav said:


> Tenth over main ek wicket jana hai


 
Kahan jana hai?


----------



## AvidSpice

Watson ki wat laga do mere Sheron!


----------



## Vinod2070

Watson bowled!!!!!!!


----------



## AAtish

Ausies are preparing a good platform for a huge total.. if India doesn't get a break through here.. its gona be difficult


----------



## alphamale

first blood drawn..................... yahooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CHARGER

gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roby

India can't lose this match.


----------



## Roybot

roy_gourav said:


> Tenth over main ek wicket jana hai





muahahahahahahahahahahahahah wat did I tell you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

Wow!!! indians heard me quick


----------



## indushek

40/1 watson out


----------



## Sonic_boom

out!!!!yeah


----------



## Soumitra

Watson OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashok321

Ashwin is a dark horse.......told ya so....check my previous posts....scroll back....


----------



## AvidSpice

Avishekh said:


> Watson ki wat laga do mere Sheron!


 
Watson was shot down by my sniper!


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Watson is an absolute donut, no need to play that shot, Ponting do me a favour and shut up the Indian crowd


----------



## Roybot

Patanjali said:


> Kahan jana hai?


 
Pavilion jana tha bhai, chala gaya


----------



## Areesh

Great work Ashwin. Now put more pressure on these aussies. Go for it boys.


----------



## President Camacho

Ye match kuchh... fix-fix sa nazar aata hai


----------



## Soumitra

Ricky Ponting walks in at No 3, and Harbhajan will bowl to him Hope to see a repeat of there other encounters


----------



## Roybot

Patanjali said:


> Ye match kuchh... fix-fix sa nazar aata hai


 
Yaar apne bande ab aisa bolne lag jayen phir to game main kuch maza hi nahin raha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roby

good bowling by baji


----------



## indushek

Patanjali said:


> Ye match kuchh... fix-fix sa nazar aata hai


 
Mazaak hai to chalta hai, par serious hai to................ kya bole phir bhi chalega man


----------



## AvidSpice

Cum on Bhajji! Inki Bhajiya tal do aaj!


----------



## Roby

4444444444


----------



## indushek

yeh dhoni ka naya chaal kaam kar raha hai , lagta hai bhai log. kya bolte ho??


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Thank God for that four hopefully that will ease the tension that the Australians maybe having in the middle. Australia just keep the singles ticking forget hitting the last couple of balls.

50 up for Australia *Applause*


----------



## Roby

time for another wicket


----------



## AvidSpice

Roby said:


> 4444444444


 

Yeh toh 44 crore, 44 lakh, 44 thousand, 4 hundred and 44 hua!


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Pakistan vs Australian semi final providing ponting just keeps rotating the strike


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Munaf Patel = Legend!!!


----------



## AvidSpice

Patel marwayega aaj...Why India opted for Patel I didn't understand..He has crossed the limits of mediocrity!


----------



## indushek

yeh munaf ko kya hogaya , teen four de chuka hai is over mein!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------

yeh haddin ke sar pe bouncer daal do taaki woh retired hurt ho jaaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

Indians should pressurize Ricky.. don't let him take singles.. try to get his wicket ASAP.. that will stop Haddin from scoring freely..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Should get another wicket in this over..hopefully


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

safe.............


----------



## yousaf goebbels

time for a sixer

@elmo why have u deleted all my posts from this thread and what is a low value post??what sort of posts do u expect in this thread??i dont need to hold a phd in strategic studies to make posts on a match thats between india and australia


calm down and lets celebrate our nation together


----------



## Roybot

tu aagaya yousaf baat to ek he hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Aussies were clearly under pressure right from first ball by Ashwin but probably he tried too much of variation. Watson got out on a good ball but I still feel that more credit of that wicket be given to Watson himself.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

roy_gourav said:


> tu aagaya yusuf baat to ek he hai


----------



## Roybot

alibaz said:


> Aussies were clearly under pressure right from first ball by Ashwin but probably he tried too much of variation. Watson got out on a good ball but I still feel that more credit of that wicket be given to Watson himself.


 
Alibaz now you are talking like Ian Chappel, thats what he said about Afridi when he got his wicket in last match against aussies


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*We need wickets....*


----------



## sid426

jai hanuman gyaan gun saagar..


----------



## alibaz

4444444444444444
another


----------



## AAtish

Indians have to cut the singles if they plan to keep the attack pressure on batsmen.. at the moment 3-4 singles an over are good enough for the ausies.. Dhoni has to make them search for runs.. otherwise every couple of overs a bad delivery will keep the run rate around 5 which in the end is going to cost India..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*two 4's in this over... *


----------



## AvidSpice

aaj toh Yuvi bhi pith raha hai!


----------



## indushek

abey koi ponting ke saamne rakhi sawant to khada kar do, do sec me bhaag jayega. Haddin ki hawa nikal jaayegi.


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Ponting you beauty, a couple more and you won't be able to hear a pin drop in the stadium.

Bring back Munaf he will get you a wicket


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

yousaf goebbels said:


> harbajan singh actually dosent looks like a jutt to be honest....maybe u guys succeeded in altering his genetics after that operation shudi karan 1984,/sikh holocaust(Raping sikh girls/women to alter their genetics)




*And then you say what are Low Quality Posts ???? *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AvidSpice

yousaf goebbels said:


> harbajan singh actually dosent looks like a jutt to be honest....maybe u guys succeeded in altering his genetics after that operation shudi karan 1984,/sikh holocaust(Raping sikh girls/women to alter their genetics)


 
Nazi naam, Nazi Photo aur Nazi comment! Kya baat hai..wah wah!


----------



## Spring Onion

twoplustwoisfour said:


> India only has a 35% chance of beating Australia in my books.


 
I do not agree with you.

i think India has more chance to win


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

is it the time for Ponting to come up with the innings like WC Final of 2003


----------



## alibaz

roy_gourav said:


> Alibaz now you are talking like Ian Chappel, thats what he said about Afridi when he got his wicket in last match against aussies


 
I didn't listen to that I was at my under construction farm house yesterday and there was no TV. I was getting update on my cell


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

yousaf goebbels said:


> harbajan singh actually dosent looks like a jutt to be honest....maybe u guys succeeded in altering his genetics after that operation shudi karan 1984,/sikh holocaust(Raping sikh girls/women to alter their genetics)


 
Brother leave politics out of this sporting thread as today is a day dedicated by me to the masterclass batsman that is Ponting.

BRING BACK MUNAF!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

indushek said:


> abey koi ponting ke saamne rakhi sawant to khada kar do, do sec me bhaag jayega. Haddin ki hawa nikal jaayegi.


 
 Aussies have such bad taste ????

shez fugly


----------



## yousaf goebbels

pointing tik gia hai bhi jan rest is history..i am sure afridi will ride that gay looking motorbike home


----------



## Markus

Yeh Haddin ko nikalo yaar, saala jaane ka naam hi nahi le raha hai.


----------



## AvidSpice

Jana said:


> Aussies have such bad taste ????
> 
> shez fugly


 

'fUgly' is probably the mildest cuss word u can use for her! I have a dictionary for Rakhi Sawant!


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Brilliant 50 run partnership between Haddin and Ponting, Ponting body language is brilliant extremely eager to get strike.


----------



## ashok321

Munaf is giving 12 runs per over.....is he a ISI plant ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

Bad captaincy by Dhoni.. he needs his spinners to PUSH the ball not TOSS it.. bring the field close.. put pressure on ponting..


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Iss over mein out, nahi to main apna post delete kar dunga :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yousaf goebbels

pointing nai dhool cheta di harbhajan ko


----------



## indushek

Jana said:


> Aussies have such bad taste ????
> 
> shez fugly


 
are janaji aap samjhi nahi, unka taste achha hai, isiliye to kaha tha ki ghabra ke bhhag jaayenge.


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

India need to target Haddin and stop these singles if they want to have any chance of winning this match.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

yousaf goebbels said:


> pointing nai dhool cheta di harbhajan ko


 
Harbhajan to Ponting: 16 balls, 8 runs, zero boundaries.

Bilkul ji, dhool hi chata di hai


----------



## Sonic_boom

munaf chut!¥@

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Great knock by Haddin


----------



## alibaz

Munaf has to bowl well otherwise Aussies will really mount . Key to runs on this wicket is nothing but hard work and stay on wicket


----------



## ashok321

This munaf is a ISI mole......If India looses, its because of him....


----------



## AAtish

Dhoni.. you need to be aggressive against ausies.. you have to out class them.. otherwise they gonna ride the game on bowlers back..


----------



## yousaf goebbels

ashok321 said:


> This munaf is a ISI mole......If India looses, its because of him....


 
if he were a mole then there would have been no indian team


----------



## Vinod2070

Outttttt! Haddin...

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------

Just at the right time.


----------



## alibaz

lucky dismissal for India


----------



## AAtish

Thats good.. GAME ON!!!..


----------



## yousaf goebbels

damage is already done by him


----------



## Vinod2070

Yuvraj does it for India.


----------



## jaunty

Ha ha it seems Pakistanis don't want to face us in the semis lol.


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

India have been extremely fortunate and Australia are causing their own downfall two erratic shots by both Watson and Haddin have left to their dismissal.


----------



## Hyde

India had a very poor team selection. Instead of having one specialist bowler they preferred to play extra batsmen. I am disappointed.... really don't think they will win this way...

But i really wanted them to 

It would be easier for Pakistan to defeat India but Australia is almost impossible


----------



## Imran Khan

uffffffffffffff 110 -2 its AUS man


----------



## AAtish

Vinod2070 said:


> Yuvraj does it for India.


Nope!.. it was a wicket delivered in a plate by Haddin.. nobody FORCED him to make mistake.. if India wants to win.. they have to force them in making mistakes.. otherwise the new batsman is gonna get settled and it will be same scenario again.. wishing for wickets and creating a wicket taking scenario are two different things


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

jaunty said:


> Ha ha it seems Pakistanis don't want to face us in the semis lol.


 
Pakistan are too hot for everyone bar S.A in my opinion, Aussies look crap and as for India just see out Zaheers over and you'll be fine in my opinion.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Indians didn't support us yesterday does that mean you didn't want to face us in the semis? As once stated before, Idiocracy was born in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Arey ye munaf gadhey ko kiyo liya yaar....beda gark kar raha hai India ka....


----------



## Imran Khan

jaunty said:


> Ha ha it seems Pakistanis don't want to face us in the semis lol.



dear we wanna see you out of WC first then we lose or win not a matter for us .simple .


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Exactly, we want you to just sit and cheer for people, that's all what is left for you guys to do.


----------



## Awesome

Yuvi is consistently giving a good performance and always beaks the breakthrough.

If they make under 300 India has the game due to its depth in batting.


----------



## Vinod2070

Imran Khan said:


> dear we wanna see you out of WC first then we lose or win not a matter for us .simple .


 
That's the spirit!

Keep it up. It has helped you so much already for the last 64 years.


----------



## RayBan

25 overs gone. half part of coolie work done.


----------



## Awesome

jaunty said:


> Ha ha it seems Pakistanis don't want to face us in the semis lol.


 
I have my doubts, Australia would be any easy on solid Indian wickets which have nothing for the bowlers unlike Colombo. Personally they are both equally tough and you can't wish one over the other, but whoever comes, we should win the semis, we can wish for that.


----------



## Crypto

yup yv has been very consistent with ball and bat. i think given the conditions 290-300 won't be an issue for India


----------



## jaunty

Asim Aquil said:


> I have my doubts, Australia would be any easy on solid Indian wickets which have nothing for the bowlers unlike Colombo. Personally they are both equally tough and you can't wish one over the other, but whoever comes, we should win the semis, we can wish for that.


 
True, esp in Mohali which traditionally offers help to fast bowlers, so Aus would be in a better position than they were in Colombo.


----------



## Vinod2070

Need to get Ponting now.

Harbhajan or Yuvee, who will do it?


----------



## AAtish

am i misreading it or is dhoni not putting enough pressure on an out-of-form and a new-on-the-crease batsman? 3-4 runs an over are all ausies need right now to go for a big total at the end


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*we need wickets..!!!!!!!!!! From current position of Kangroo's it looks like 300 will be there on board..!!*


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Asim Aquil said:


> I have my doubts, Australia would be any easy on solid Indian wickets which have nothing for the bowlers unlike Colombo. Personally they are both equally tough and you can't wish one over the other, but whoever comes, we should win the semis, we can wish for that.


 
I rather play Australia regardless of how poor they are performing due to them still being defending champions and highly rated not only that but Pakistan owe them a couple of beatings as for India the hype written and said about them is incredible even though they have been poor for ages.


----------



## alibaz

Review chance spilled


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Not out...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashok321

Ye munaf India ko dubayega......ek chance zaya gaya Indiya ka


----------



## alibaz

One bounce a four. Ricky kicking Munaf


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Munaf get punished by ponting for taking review ......lol


----------



## ashok321

Munaf pe 444444444444

Arey baba isko roko.....

Munaf dubo dega India ko......lagta hai maal khaya hai Islamabad se...


----------



## Rafael

Vinod2070 said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> Keep it up. It has helped you so much already for the last 64 years.


 

Why bring politics into it?


----------



## SAUD-404

What is the current score???????????


----------



## alibaz

ashok321 said:


> Ye munaf India ko dubayega......ek chance zaya gaya Indiya ka


 
I think he indicated that ball hit upper side of pad,


----------



## AAtish

Ponting coming back in flow.. this is going to be hard for India if he crosses his fifty.. confidence level will rise for him..


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

I know this is bad but i feeling some BROmance with Munaf, Btw Indian commentary is so damn biased and poor!


----------



## Crypto

Punter is looking good today.. that will be a key wicket for India

129/2


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> This munaf is a ISI mole......If India looses, its because of him....


 
 nah he is Afridi lover like you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

ashok321 said:


> Munaf pe 444444444444
> 
> Arey baba isko roko.....
> 
> Munaf dubo dega India ko......lagta hai maal khaya hai Islamabad se...


 
LOL.. Islamabad walay khud khatay hain.. kisi ko nahi khanay daitay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

SAUD-404 said:


> What is the current score???????????



129/2 after 28.2 overs


----------



## Crypto

Jana said:


> nah he is Afridi lover like you


 
 hahahah spot on


----------



## jha

Dhoni is againg sticking to his antics..Why is Munaf bowling only Dhoni can explain..


----------



## Awesome

If they are 180 by the 35th over, they'll take the game away in the slog overs.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Hahahaha Jana, good one, unlike Aatish- shame shame!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

sachin to bowl....!!!


----------



## AAtish

I am not sure what Dhoni is doing.. but its worth a gamble

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Man with golden arm comes to bowl. TENDULKAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crypto

good move to bring in Sachin; he is a partnership breaker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

MaheenRizvi said:


> Hahahaha Jana, good one, unlike Aatish- shame shame!!


 
?? :O what have i done?


----------



## Markus

Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin Sachin


----------



## AvidSpice

Wow! Watching Sachin bowl after a very long time! Absolutely enthralling to watch!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

so how much target India can chase ?


----------



## Roybot

it will be 4 down by the 35th over


----------



## MaheenRizvi

AAtish said:


> ?? :O what have i done?


 
read your post about Islamabad


----------



## Vinod2070

Outtt! Clarke gone.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Aamir Zia said:


> so how much target India can chase ?



In my opinion and by considering australian bowling attack....India can chase 250 easily...




OUTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killeragent

Burrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## AAtish

NOW.. its an open game now..


----------



## Paan Singh

tendelya gave 5 runs........

clarke te gya


----------



## Ignited Mind

Vinod2070 said:


> Outtt! Clarke gone.


 
Clarke's office closed. He's gone home now.


----------



## Vinod2070

Yuvee takes another one!

If we can limit them to 250-70, it will be a good match.


----------



## Roybot

roy_gourav said:


> it will be 4 down by the 35th over


 


Vinod2070 said:


> Outtt! Clarke gone.


 


B_R_I_C said:


> In my opinion and by considering australian bowling attack....India can chase 250 easily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Everyone bow down to me*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Clarke Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AvidSpice

roy_gourav said:


> it will be 4 down by the 35th over


 

You sure are a Nostradamus in the making!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

roy_gourav said:


> it will be 4 down by the 35th over


 
And the third is down in 31st over


----------



## AAtish

MaheenRizvi said:


> read your post about Islamabad


 
Can you deny it?


----------



## RayBan

bevan junior enters the field.


----------



## alibaz

roy_gourav said:


> *Everyone bow down to me*


 
Jai ho Maharaj ki


----------



## Soumitra

50 for Ponting


----------



## Hyde

mainu wi dasso ki ho riya we 

unlike aatish? afridi lover? munaf ISI??????????????


----------



## AAtish

Zaki said:


> mainu wi dasso ki ho riya we
> 
> unlike aatish? afridi lover? munaf ISI??????????????


 
Me blamed for saying the truth


----------



## Paan Singh

jai maharashtra!!!!!
jai tendelya


----------



## Hyde

AAtish said:


> Me blamed for saying the truth


Par bola kya thaa?


----------



## MaheenRizvi

There is an Indian saying ' ghar ka bhedi lanka dhaey'


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

It will be a good match. At least Australia have scored more than the West Indies. Good practice for India before the crucial matches come along


----------



## Secret Service

Ponting looking dangerous ...


----------



## Roybot

Yaar doordarshan ki commentary makes me


----------



## Markus

India should send some Sukhoi planes to Sydney, saari akkad nikal jayegi ye Australians ki.


----------



## Roybot

Markus said:


> India should send some Sukhoi planes to Sydney, saari akkad nikal jayegi ye Australians ki.


 
Kya bigada hai maine tera bhai


----------



## Paan Singh

bhai logo 300 lag raha hai!!!!!!!!!!!!
phir tey india bahar


----------



## AAtish

MaheenRizvi said:


> There is an Indian saying ' ghar ka bhedi lanka dhaey'


 
hahahaha.. jab radha pehlay hi sar-e-aam naach rahi hai to yeh kahawat nahi sajti 



> Par bola kya thaa?



Kuch nahi bhai ji.. sirf aina pakra tha.. woh bhi aiwain hi


----------



## AvidSpice

India needs to get Rickey's wicket! This guy can hurt!


----------



## Archie

yaar is punting ko yahi match mila tha form mein aane ke liye


----------



## AAtish

roy_gourav said:


> Yaar doordarshan ki commentary makes me


 
LOLz.. "aap daikhain kiss class say unhon nay catch drop kiya" <-- if an indian fielder drops a catch


----------



## RayBan

why can't our team always field like this? where does the adrenaline go in other smaller matches ?


----------



## Areesh

MaheenRizvi said:


> There is an Indian saying ' ghar ka bhedi lanka dhaey'


 
Oh bhai to bola kia tha is nai???


----------



## AvidSpice

*To Anyone,


How is India fielding today? *


----------



## Markus

roy_gourav said:


> Kya bigada hai maine tera bhai


 
achha....tu Australia mein hai.

Sory sorry, plan cancelled.

Sukhois, come back to India.


----------



## monitor

What is the safe score for today ? is it going to bowling friendly in the second inning ?


----------



## MaheenRizvi

AAtish said:


> hahahaha.. jab radha pehlay hi sar-e-aam naach rahi hai to yeh kahawat nahi sajti


 
Excuse me?


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Areesh said:


> Oh bhai to bola kia tha is nai???


 
Why does everyone think I am a guy, anyways irrelevent. He called Pakistanis rishwatkhor


----------



## Roybot

Avishekh said:


> *To Anyone,
> 
> 
> How is India fielding today? *



Its better than before, still space for improvement.


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Excuse me?


 
hor rijvi ji,good morning.........
ki gal aaj bari jaldi aagey..


----------



## Vinod2070

Zahir gets Hussey!

Way to go. Ponting next.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

roy_gourav said:


> Yaar doordarshan ki commentary makes me


 
Star Cricket per deekh le bhaiii.....


out...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jha

Zaheer Clears Mike Hussey...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

mike hussy outttttt


----------



## AAtish

Now THAT is a wicket taken by a bowler.. before this all the wickets were gifted.. well bowled Zaheer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

husey uncle tey gaye,ponting uncle out ni ho re


----------



## Roybot

roy_gourav said:


> it will be 4 down by the 35th over


 
Muahahahahahah Paul the octopus right here


----------



## Areesh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Why does everyone think I am a guy, anyways irrelevent. He called Pakistanis rishwatkhor


 
Oh. OK. I don't much Pakistanis would mind that. But I know you are a girl. Bhai was used as awain hi.


----------



## AvidSpice

*Out! Out! Hussey gone! Where's Roy_Gaurav! Damn man! What will be my future? Please predict*


----------



## jha

AAtish said:


> Now THAT is a wicket taken by a bowler.. before this all the wickets were gifted.. well bowled Zaheer


 
Best ball of the match yet..


----------



## monitor

if India win today we are going to watch one of the classic match of world cup India vs pakistan !!!!!!!!


----------



## Roybot

B_R_I_C said:


> Star Cricket per deekh le bhaiii.....
> 
> 
> out...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Yaar I am watching on foxsports, switch to Doordarshan for luls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

MaheenRizvi said:


> Excuse me?


 
Oh sorry.. i thought you would understand.. 

That fact is already in the open.. i'm not saying anything new.. Lanka meray aany say pehlay hi dhay chuki hai


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> hor rijvi ji,good morning.........
> ki gal aaj bari jaldi aagey..



Good morning, well yesterday was my first day here, I joined quite late in the afternoon/early evening that's why.


----------



## yousaf goebbels

is over mai 2 chokay hain shartia


----------



## Crypto

what a ball by zaheer .. awesome


----------



## MaheenRizvi

AAtish said:


> Oh sorry.. i thought you would understand..
> 
> That fact is already in the open.. i'm not saying anything new.. Lanka meray aany say pehlay hi dhay chuki hai


 
Grrrrr... You will find bad apples everywhere but doesn't mean you start to question the integrity of your own country.


----------



## AAtish

MaheenRizvi said:


> Why does everyone think I am a guy, anyways irrelevent. He called Pakistanis rishwatkhor


 
Excuse me?

Please do not represent wrongly.. that was referred towards the leaders/Politicians not Pakistanis.. i am Proud to be a Pakistani!!!!!


----------



## Roybot

Ponting will be out before 75


----------



## jha

Pitch is looking good.. Any score ~270 can be chased..


----------



## Imran Khan

AUS KI TO MAT MARI GAI HAI


----------



## Hulk

India will lose the match.Australia will choke Indians. They will make close to 300.


----------



## monitor

Ponting is the key wicket for India


----------



## MaheenRizvi

AAtish said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Please do not represent wrongly.. that was referred towards the leaders/Politicians not Pakistanis.. i am Proud to be a Pakistani!!!!!


----------



## jha

Harbhajan deserves a wicket ...


----------



## Paan Singh

Imran Khan said:


> AUS KI TO MAT MARI GAI HAI


 
main te aaj username/password lai lena hai tawadey to


----------



## AAtish

MaheenRizvi said:


> Grrrrr... You will find bad apples everywhere but doesn't mean you start to question the integrity of your own country.


 
Integrity of my own Country?????? *Confused*

Mam!!!.. i was talking about Leaders.. not Country.. there is a difference.. i hope u'd know about that right??


----------



## Paan Singh

indianrabbit said:


> India will lose the match.Australia will choke Indians. They will make close to 300.


 
ki gal paaji,thoda positive vi hojo.
ki farak penda hai

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------




MaheenRizvi said:


> Good morning, well yesterday was my first day here, I joined quite late in the afternoon/early evening that's why.


 
chalo fir aaram naal car drive karo


----------



## Markus

Ponting ko OUT karo yaar.


----------



## Al-zakir

Australia 158/4 (34.4 ov).

I think India is gonner today.


----------



## AAtish

MaheenRizvi said:


>


 
Na karo.. khali bartan awaz kar raha hai 

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




monitor said:


> Ponting is the key wicket for India


 
True but they are not doing a lot to get that..


----------



## Awesome

India ne game kaabu karli hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

fatwa on ponting...........

10 Rs milengey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Aatish and Maheen get a room you two


----------



## MaheenRizvi

I think India is playing excellently, they are giving aussies a hard time. I can see India in the semi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> fatwa on ponting...........
> 
> 10 Rs milengey


 
Why do you need to show your immaturity Prism, why? We are aware of it, please don't continue to state the obvious.


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> I think India is playing excellently, they are giving aussies a hard time. I can see India in the semi.


 
najar naa la dena........
i want india to win this cuppppp.......


----------



## MaheenRizvi

roy_gourav said:


> Aatish and Maheen get a room you two


 
Immaturity doesn't end on Prism lol you have inherited something from him too lol

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




Prism said:


> najar naa la dena........
> i want india to win this cuppppp.......


 
Chalo koi baat nahi, bili (in your case billa) ke khaab main chichrey nahi ayen ge to aur kya aye ga :p


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Why do you need to show your immaturity Prism, why? We are aware of it, please don't continue to state the obvious.


 
my heart beat is crossing 250 n u r talking abt maturity.............

i cant concentrate on my programming even....


----------



## Roybot

MaheenRizvi said:


> Immaturity doesn't end on Prism lol you have inherited something from him too lol



This is members club, need not be mature here, you need to loosen up a bit, stop taking everything seriously!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*@roy_gaurav

Yaar ye bata jaldi se k punter kab OUT hogaa ????*


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> my heart beat is crossing 250 n u r talking abt maturity.............
> 
> i cant concentrate on my programming even....


 
Uncle kahin heart-attack na ho jaye, paani pee lo :p


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Immaturity doesn't end on Prism lol you have inherited something from him too lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Chalo koi baat nahi, bili (in your case billa) ke khaab main chichrey nahi ayen ge to aur kya aye ga :p


 

chalo kuj te najar aanda hai.
vaisey kal te tusi bhi bot kuch vekhde paye c,
aaj sadda din hai........


cup te sadda hi hai

mohali bhi sadda hi hai


----------



## Vinod2070

Is Cameroon out?

Review pending! Negative.....


----------



## MaheenRizvi

roy_gourav said:


> This is members club, need not be mature here, you need to loosen up a bit, stop taking everything seriously!


 
What a dillusional soul you are :p


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Uncle kahin heart-attack na ho jaye, paani pee lo :p


 
sadda bullet proof heart hai,kuj ni honda


----------



## AAtish

roy_gourav said:


> Aatish and Maheen get a room you two


 
Ganda anda tootay to badboo aati hai  chup raho to ziyada behtar hai


----------



## Imran Khan

LO jee ab AUS ne to gher jany ka plan bana liya hai .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

B_R_I_C said:


> *@roy_gaurav
> 
> Yaar ye bata jaldi se k punter kab OUT hogaa ????*


 
Before 85 vats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> sadda bullet proof heart hai,kuj ni honda


 
Good good changi gal eh sardar jee :p


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

C'mon white, Pointing is waiting for this guy to become settled before he starts smacking the Indian around the park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Pakistanis support whom in this match ?


----------



## AAtish

At this rate.. India is looking to chase a target in excess of 275.. thats a big ask


----------



## MaheenRizvi

PakistaniPacifist said:


> C'mon white, Pointing is waiting for this guy to become settled before he starts smacking the Indian around the park.


 
lol:


----------



## Evil Flare

Aus ka to 250 bhi mushkil lag raha hai


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Good good changi gal eh sardar jee :p


 
max score is 300,and my heart beat is also 300


----------



## Evil Flare

sixxx ??????????????


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Good over for the Aussies, bit more of that need Ponting


----------



## Al-zakir

Australia 176/4 (38.5 ov)....Go ponting.

44444444444444


----------



## ameer219

Is anyone's streaming lagging badly? Cos mine is lagging quite badly.


Anybody has any good websites to recommend?


----------



## AAtish

Ponting coming to his normal cruise mode.. in addition if white started getting a nick tip.. its gonna be a massive total.. 11 overs still to go


----------



## AAtish

ameer219 said:


> Is anyone's streaming lagging badly? Cos mine is lagging quite badly.
> 
> 
> Anybody has any good websites to recommend?


 
Go to everythingon dot tv


----------



## Roybot

ameer219 said:


> Is anyone's streaming lagging badly? Cos mine is lagging quite badly.
> 
> 
> Anybody has any good websites to recommend?


 
tried hitcric.info?


----------



## Markus

300 should be easy.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

And the charge is officially ON!!!


----------



## AvidSpice

Patel! Kamine!


----------



## ameer219

AAtish said:


> Go to everythingon dot tv



Send me the link?



roy_gourav said:


> tried hitcric.info?



yeah tried that, but it still lags...hmmm, never mind i will try changing channels


----------



## Paan Singh

yaar,

ponting ko paise do thode bot........
aiven ni jana is ne


----------



## Paan Singh

tendelya is coming.............


----------



## MaheenRizvi




----------



## AAtish

ameer219 said:


> Send me the link?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah tried that, but it still lags...hmmm, never mind i will try changing channels


 
everythingon.tv


----------



## AvidSpice

Prism said:


> yaar,
> 
> ponting ko paise do thode bot........
> aiven ni jana is ne


 


sirf paisa paisa karta kyun hai, sirf paisa pe hi marta kyun?


----------



## Evil Flare

Why sachin did not get Old .. he looks same as he was 10 years ago ....


----------



## Soumitra

Munaf Patel 7 over 44 runs 0 W
Yuvraj 10 over 44 runs 2 W

And Munaf is Supposed to be a bowler


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> max score is 300,and my heart beat is also 300


 
itna rona acha nahi, kuch aanso baad ke liye bhi bacha ker rakho please kya pata wahan kam na parh jayen


----------



## Paan Singh

kuj karo yaar,

main maaran ga bara otherwise


----------



## Awesome

If the Ausies have guts, they could try to take the Batting PP and force Bhaji and Zaheer's overs out.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Aamir Zia said:


> Why sachin did not get Old .. he looks same as he was 10 years ago ....


 
Cosmetic Surgery :p


----------



## monitor

Aamir Zia said:


> Why sachin did not get Old .. he looks same as he was 10 years ago ....


 
This is his credit and gods wish .


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> kuj karo yaar,
> 
> main maaran ga bara otherwise


 
Sardar di maar = to, bachon ka vaar :p


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> itna rona acha nahi, kuch aanso baad ke liye bhi bacha ker rakho please kya pata wahan kam na parh jayen


 
sirf tawda hi sahara hai,
nahin te main tey gaya c!!

par cup te saada hai hai


----------



## Vinod2070

Cameron gone!!!!!


----------



## Paan Singh

lo rijvi ji karta outttt


----------



## Roybot

Goneskies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## AAtish

Zaheer did it again.. match officially switching towards India


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Sardar di maar = to, bachon ka vaar :p


 
rijvi ji,
saadi mmar to vadey vadey gabra jaandey ne...
cameron ki hai phirr


----------



## Secret Service

poor batting by White


----------



## AvidSpice

White Out! Zaheer strikes! Man someone get Punter out!


----------



## monitor

I feel same sympathy and support for both ponting and sachin . this two great cricket legend are playing there last world cup and would like to make memorable world cup for them .whom to support whom not .  undecided: undecided:

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------

East or east Zahir is the best


----------



## jha

2 more Quick wickets needed ..


----------



## Vinod2070

Asim Aquil said:


> If the Ausies have guts, they could try to take the Batting PP and force Bhaji and Zaheer's overs out.


 
They are being unusually timid today.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> rijvi ji,
> saadi mmar to vadey vadey gabra jaandey ne...
> cameron ki hai phirr


 
Cameron kahan se aa gaya beech main? Aur aap ne shayad Gama Pehalwan ki kahani yaad nahi, kis tarha Gobar Guha singh ko pachaar pachaar ker mara tha :p


----------



## Vinod2070

Ashwin bowling really well.

Finally we got it right.


----------



## ameer219

India's off da hook today. Dope bowling today..Hope they maintain their bowling in the last 8 overs


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Cameron kahan se aa gaya beech main? Aur aap ne shayad Gama Pehalwan ki kahani yaad nahi, kis tarha Gobar Guha singh ko pachaar pachaar ker mara tha :p


 
rijvi ji,

cameron white out hoya c!!!
eh wala cameron........

gama pehlwan nu chado,aajkal sadda naam chalda hai..


----------



## RayBan

lol yorked himself


----------



## AAtish

very good bowling by Zaheer Khan.. no question he is the best in Indian bowling attack.. on the DOT!


----------



## RayBan

yeah! that's the way to bowl yorkers. good time to bowl them.


----------



## Evil Flare

250 bhi nahi ban sakte .. wanna bet ?


----------



## aristocrat

Wat do u think guys can aus. cross 250??


----------



## RayBan

one shot and everything good done goes down the drain.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> rijvi ji,
> 
> cameron white out hoya c!!!
> eh wala cameron........
> 
> gama pehlwan nu chado,aajkal sadda naam chalda hai..



apney moun miyan mitu :p


----------



## AAtish

LOLzzz.. the MIGHT of indian population took the website down.. damn!! i made a mistake by telling that website here .. now its not even loading.. Server Busy LOLzzz


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Ok time to study... catch you guys later bye... 

Prism, don't miss me too much, I'm sure someone else will give you 'sahara' lol


----------



## AvidSpice

We desperately need a wicket now! Damn! 2 fours in 2 balls! Husssy gets his act right!


----------



## aristocrat

me thinks 270 on the cards.


----------



## Markus

*Ponting ko OOOOOOUUUUUTTTTTT karo yaar.*


----------



## RayBan

boy malinga bowls perfect yorkers on regular basis its his trademark.


----------



## monitor

two four in zahir over


----------



## Vinod2070

I think he was out!!!! No reviews left.


----------



## Vinod2070

We need Ponting's wicket NOW.


----------



## jha

Atleast 280 runs will be scored..


----------



## AvidSpice

Lagi hui hai!


----------



## Secret Service

Aussies looking good now ,..


----------



## AAtish

lolzzz.. guys go to crictime dot com .. thats also showing online stream of match


----------



## Markus

I repeat, 300 is not difficult if wickets dont fall now.


----------



## jha

Vinod2070 said:


> I think he was out!!!! No reviews left.



He WAS out..No reviews courtesy Munaf Bhai Patel..


----------



## yousaf goebbels

280 score hona chaiay


----------



## monitor

Aussi seems manage to score at least 275 . not difficult for india .


----------



## AvidSpice

This ones good!

*"Indians are not enjoying the "track" that "DJ" Hussey is currently playing." * --From Cricinfo!


----------



## yousaf goebbels

cricket ka ball mila kai zaheer khan kai pass total 2 balls hain


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Ok time to study... catch you guys later bye...
> 
> Prism, don't miss me too much, I'm sure someone else will give you 'sahara' lol


 
plzzzzzzzzzzz na jao,

cup te sadda hi hai


----------



## jha

Zaheer is not bowling well in this Power Play...too many deliveries on Leg stump..


----------



## AvidSpice

Okay..so Zaheer and Harbhajan has one over each..that makes it 48 overs...Now who the hell is gonna bowl the last two?


----------



## RayBan

yousaf goebbels said:


> cricket ka ball mila kai zaheer khan kai pass total 2 balls hain


 
why? is the third one stuck in your throat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yousaf goebbels

this bowler has thiss gay style...he shakes his booty first and does this silly move before giving a six


----------



## kugga

yousaf goebbels said:


> cricket ka ball mila kai zaheer khan kai pass total 2 balls hain


 


what about yesterday's interview of umar gul... 

Wasim : So are you enjoying the new ball?? 

Umar Gul: Yes Waqar bhai gave me confidence and I m enjoying my new ball...


----------



## Secret Service

SIX.......


----------



## yousaf goebbels

RayBan said:


> why? is the third one stuck in your throat?


 
no it dosent exists 

dont make multiple accounts....i would ask the moderators to check your ip and ban your all accounts


----------



## monitor

CONGRATULATION TO PONTING


----------



## jha

Match slipping out of hands..


----------



## Vinod2070

Ponting's completes century.

Congratulations, a good innings.


----------



## Secret Service

kugga said:


> what about yesterday's interview of umar gul...
> 
> Wasim : So are you enjoying the new ball??
> 
> Umar Gul: Yes Waqar bhai gave me confidence and I m enjoying my new ball...


 
na yar becahre ka mazaak na urra ...


----------



## Soumitra

Ponting ko last WC match main century dila di humnain


----------



## jha

Aussies showing how to attack in power play..


----------



## AAtish

Congrats to Ponting on his achievement.. a well deserved hundred..


----------



## kugga

secretservice said:


> na yar becahre ka mazaak na urra ...


 
yaar bara hnassaya kal uss ney

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

India have check the run rate it think now seems 250 is score .


----------



## Hulk

Aus will make 280 plus, India will lose.


----------



## Paan Singh

280 for sure


----------



## kugga

indianrabbit said:


> Aus will make 280 plus, India will lose.


 
InshaAllah


----------



## Hulk

Ponting after making 100 will become agressive.


----------



## yousaf goebbels

yousaf goebbels said:


> pointing tik gia hai bhi jan rest is history..i am sure afridi will ride that gay looking motorbike home


----------



## RayBan

cometh the time, cometh the man. congratulations punter.


----------



## Vinod2070

260-270. India has a good chance if Sachin fires.


----------



## Hulk

Alright 280 does not seems possible now. 260 for sure.


----------



## AAtish

Vinod2070 said:


> 260-270. India has a good chance if Sachin fires.



Thats the only chance India has.. if he misfires then Indian can say bye bye to semis and world cup


----------



## Vinod2070

Ponting Out!!!!!

A good innings but has he done enough?


----------



## aristocrat

outzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hulk

Vinod2070 said:


> 260-270. India has a good chance if Sachin fires.


 
Sachin will not fire today. He gets nervous on big occasions, then who will make runs.
Dhoni is good for nothing and Shewag is out of form. Yuvraj is just getting back to form.


----------



## Soumitra

Ponting Out. We gave him a century in his last WC game


----------



## Hulk

Ponting bhaiyaa chal diyee, aab to 260 ka bhi doubt hai.


----------



## RayBan

new batsman will find it difficult to hit the ball.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

This will be a good match.


----------



## iPhone

Just woke up. Not a bad score to score and to chase. India has a very good chance of chasing this. 
Two more wickets and yeh lo Ponting gone. India looking good


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Well done Ponting, you helped cement Australians place in Semi-Finals!


----------



## kugga

AAtish said:


> Thats the only chance India has.. if he misfires then Indian can say bye bye to semis and world cup


 
If he fires India will surely loose because I think most of the time when sachin fires India mis fires


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Both teams have an equal chance


----------



## Awesome

Fighting score hogaya hai... But India is still more likely to win.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Asim Aquil said:


> Fighting score hogaya hai... But India is still more likely to win.


You differ from all your fellow Pakistanis.


----------



## SQ8

throw the aussies out...
i just bought an lcd to watch an india pak semi


----------



## Hulk

Actually India has done well with bowling their weaker side. Ponting century looks similar to those sachin centuries where India never won the match. He was too slow, they have not made enough runs. Ideally India should win, but now a days I do not have confidence in their batting.


----------



## AAtish

kugga said:


> If he fires India will surely loose because I think most of the time when sachin fires India mis fires


 
LOL.. well mostly yes.. but i dont see india reaching that total without his help


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Santro said:


> throw the aussies out...
> i just bought an lcd to watch an india pak semi


 
Why do PDF staff members differ from normal Paksitani members!?


----------



## yousaf goebbels

sardar nai aatay sath hi kaam dikha dia


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

India got a big chance to win.


----------



## Hulk

Asim Aquil said:


> Fighting score hogaya hai... But India is still more likely to win.



Asim bhai India ka koi bharosa nahi, overconfidence to roaj ka aata hai.


----------



## Prometheus

Go australia go........to the pub and have a bear


----------



## kugga

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Why do PDF staff members differ from normal Paksitani members!?


 
'cause Most of them don't live in Pakistan...


----------



## Hulk

"Harbhajan Singh to DJ Hussey, 5 wides, sees him come down the track, fires it in on leg stump, but it ends up far wide down the leg side, Dhoni had no chance"

Dhoni is playing for Australia, he sucks as wicket keeper. He should be goalkeeper.


----------



## RayBan

there's no need for a wicket. just finish the the over. damn


----------



## Vinod2070

So 260 is the final score.

Not too bad. India stands a good chance. 50:50 as of now.


----------



## Patriot

Let's hope Aussies get beaten.It will be pleasure for Pakistani Team to put India Team in its place in semi final.


----------



## Spring Onion

bharat wining the match .


----------



## Markus

*261 to win*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

260/6,can be chased down nicely,if batsmen play decently.


----------



## jha

260 is not a very big target..Just ~80 more than what Pakistan chased...


----------



## forcetrip

Its a very easy target. Specially with Australian messing up by not getting an extra spinner.


----------



## prototype

Oh my god,60 pages,I missed a lot I think.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Lets hope our batsmen don't mess the chase up.


----------



## jha

Punjabbi Munda said:


> 260/6,can be chased down nicely,if batsmen play decently.



yes..batsmen need to play sensibly.. No need to play rash shots..Singles and Doubles will do...


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Lee and Mitchell will rip through this Indian team, mark my words!!


----------



## monitor

no doubt in dia is going to win this match . early congratulation to them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

PakistaniPacifist said:


> Lee and Mitchell will rip through this Indian team, mark my words!!


 
marked...bookmarked!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Why do PDF staff members differ from normal Paksitani members!?


 
Because we are all exceptionally intelligent people with impeccable moral and ethical values.
And we all are exceedingly good looking.  

Seriously though.. there are others Pakistani's with differing opinions.. nothing special about me.. Just the way I see it..
the Aussies have played us.. and know or weaknesses now... better to take on the new challenge.


----------



## RayBan

PakistaniPacifist said:


> Lee and Mitchell will rip through this Indian team, mark my words!!


 
lets see. and be ready to munch your words later at the dinner.


----------



## iPhone

jha said:


> yes..batsmen need to play sensibly.. No need to play rash shots..Singles and Doubles will do...


absolutely. I wouldn't call 260 an easy chase, it's a moderate score that CAN be chased with good batting which you country definitely posses. So, we got a game on our hands.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Santro said:


> Because we are all exceptionally intelligent people with impeccable moral and ethical values.
> And we all are exceedingly good looking.
> 
> Seriously though.. there are others Pakistani's with differing opinions.. nothing special about me.. Just the way I see it..
> the Aussies have played us.. and know or weaknesses now... better to take on the new challenge.


What a match it would be ..Ind vs Pak world cup semi and discussing it on PDF.
i hope it happens,all is on our batsmen!!


----------



## AAtish

It doesn't looks like a big total but with bowling attack of Australia and unpredictability of indian batting line up.. it is a difficult target.. it all depends upon the first 10 overs.. if india lost couple of wickets.. ausies are gonna rip through them.. if the openers gave a good start india can finish in style.. but one thing is for sure.. Ponting is not going to make taking singles for indians as easy as they made it for ausies..


----------



## Mabs

The score ain't much on the paper but it is more than enough factoring in the weather conditions and the pitch. The pitch is extremely slow and the ball isn't coming to the bat smoothly. You can not play drives on the up here and really have to sweat for your runs. With the bowling attack that the Australians posses and the scoreboard/crowd pressure thumping down on the Indians, I think this is anybody's game. The team who plays better cricket from here on out will win the game.


----------



## kugga

Punjabbi Munda said:


> marked...bookmarked!!


 
261 is not a big target but "Bandey da koi pata lagda a"


----------



## RayBan

Punjabbi Munda said:


> marked...bookmarked!!


 
landmarked, trademarked, hallmarked :p


----------



## ashok321

Openers should make a solid foundation without playing any rash shots.....


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Good Good


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

First 15 overs,if India get the new ball done and the amazing Pace attack is overcome,then i would go with India 100%

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

Shouldn't lose more than 2 wickets till 15-20 overs.


----------



## AAtish

ashok321 said:


> Openers should make a solid foundation without playing any rash shots.....


 
That would be a big task keeping in mind the fielding standards of ausies.. singles and doubles are gonna be difficult.. even if India keeps the wickets intact 30-40 in first 10 are just not good enough.. Risks have to be taken


----------



## Areesh

monitor said:


> no doubt in dia is going to win this match . early congratulation to them .


 
I won't say India will lose the match today. But saying without doubt and giving early congratulations is like over estimating Indian batting and underestimating Australian bowling. So be careful with that. India can get it but it won't be easy.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

AAtish said:


> That would be a big task keeping in mind the fielding standards of ausies.. singles and doubles are gonna be difficult.. even if India keeps the wickets intact 30-40 in first 10 are just not good enough.. Risks have to be taken


Indian fielding in this game was also extremely extremely good.

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------

No Indian is confident of an India victory here,but i found some Non Indians pretty confident of an India victory.


----------



## yousaf goebbels

bal thakray ko ajj raat doura peray gaa jo jaan layva sabit ho sakta hai ....


----------



## Vinod2070

No need to take risks. We will get the loose balls to score off.

Just keep the score ticking and wait for the bad ball to hit.

If Sehwag sticks for 20 overs, we are pretty much home.


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Man i miss sreesanth he's one chipmunk i love to hate on


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Sreesanth could have come in for the lethargic munaf patel


----------



## Imran Khan

aus miss there homes


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

india g luck i want u guys to win becaus a world cup without the epic india pak match is boring


----------



## Manas

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Sreesanth could have come in for the lethargic munaf patel



Dhoni got munaf Patel as dowry in his marriage , hence he carries in every match.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Just pray that we don't lost wickets soon...


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

4444444444444444444444


----------



## ashok321

V Sehwag has highest numbers of fours in the tournament - 39


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

i hope Brett lee gets injured -.-

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

omgggg review.

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

REVIEW!!!!!!OMGGGGGGGGGGGG

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

for sure not out

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

OMGGGGGGG this is close.

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

fcuk brett lee


----------



## ashok321

benefit of doubt be given..


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

NOT OUT PLEASEEEEEEE


----------



## iPhone

damn the Indian crowd is eccentric, quiet down will you. lol


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

If this is out,the game is over.

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------

Not out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

Brett lee ki M@a ki a@nk!!


----------



## Super Falcon

well im cheering for both teams now


----------



## AAtish

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> india g luck i want u guys to win becaus a world cup without the epic india pak match is boring


 
ditto ditto


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

no cheating aussies....play fairly....


----------



## WAQAS119

Sorry guys! Chummi baba has a bad news for Indians 
India gona lose today, their will be no India Vs Pakistan Semi final


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Shaun tait coems in


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

what's happening ?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

4444444444444444444444


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

4444444444444444444444444


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

That was out!! I turned up the volume to full blast on the stumps and heard a massive knick, screw the 3rd umpire!!!

Seriously ICC needs to investigate this match as i highly suspect, millions of rupees were sent to the 3rd umpire swiss bank account to sway his decision.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

WAQAS119 said:


> Sorry guys! Chummi baba has a bad news for Indians
> India gona lose today, their will be no India Vs Pakistan Semi final


 
okay we will see....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Great start for India 1.1 overs 10/0

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

444444444444444444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

PakistaniPacifist said:


> That was out!! I turned up the volume to full blast on the stumps and heard a massive knick, screw the 3rd umpire!!!


 
oh plssss don't lie..!!! there was no noise....


----------



## iPhone

looks like aaj laxmi devi ki india pe kirpa hai. fours are abound.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Goood start


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

444444444444444444


----------



## Vinod2070

4444444444444444444444444

Good going so far....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Mujhe pait(stomach) mein dard kyun ho raha hai!!!

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

Shaun Tait bowling at 150 k/h and bowling wides..

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

Let's hope we don't lose wickets in the first 10 overs.


----------



## WAQAS119

B_R_I_C said:


> okay we will see....


 
Hey! Seriously! Chummi baba is not lying


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

If Sehwag fires a quick 50,it would be great and job done from his part.

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




WAQAS119 said:


> Hey! Seriously! Chummi baba is not lying


 
Pakistan mein chummi baba ki bharmaar hai kya?tuhadhey avatar wich vi ik chummi baba hai..


----------



## AAtish

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Mujhe pait(stomach) mein dard kyun ho raha hai!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------
> 
> Shaun Tait bowling at 150 k/h and bowling wides..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------
> 
> Let's hope we don't lose wickets in the first 10 overs.


 
Kuch khao jaa kar..


----------



## Evil Flare

Epic match .................


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

WAQAS119 said:


> Hey! Seriously! Chummi baba is not lying



Deekhte hai yaar....tu pehle se tension mat deee.........(


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

AAtish said:


> Kuch khao jaa kar..


 
Ab pata chala hai mujhe tension se pait mein dard ho rahi hai
!!

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------

Great running.

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------

Godddd,i don't know why but i have a feeling India gotta lose.


----------



## Roybot

PakistaniPacifist said:


> That was out!! I turned up the volume to full blast on the stumps and heard a massive knick, screw the 3rd umpire!!!
> 
> Seriously ICC needs to investigate this match as i highly suspect, millions of rupees were sent to the 3rd umpire swiss bank account to sway his decision.


 
Aapke pass stump microphone ki bhi audio hai? Kyunki 3rd umpire ke pass or commentators ke pass hai, unhen to kuch nahin sunai diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Punjabbi Munda said:


> If Sehwag fires a quick 50,it would be great and job done from his part.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan mein chummi baba ki bharmaar hai kya?tuhadhey avatar wich vi ik chummi baba hai..


 
Aaray! mein hi hun Chummi baba


----------



## RayBan

I'm waiting for cracking straight drive from sachin.


----------



## WAQAS119

B_R_I_C said:


> Deekhte hai yaar....tu pehle se tension mat deee.........(


 
    
Chummi baba to sirf sach bolta hai. Tension to khud hi ho jaati hai sab ko


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

WAQAS119 said:


> Chummi baba to sirf sach bolta hai. Tension to khud hi ho jaati hai sab ko



Haan tension to hai No doubt!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Oye Munde ... Itni tension na le ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

4444444444444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

44444444444444444


----------



## AAtish

Tait is bowling rubbish.. giving away runs which should not have been given.. If Ponting doesn't change him after this over and carries him on, it would be a disaster for Ausies


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*@Chumi baba 

waise i dont beleive in any baba waba or prediction....i personally believe in KARMA!! And rest depends upon God!!! 

P*


----------



## Vinod2070

AAtish said:


> Tait is bowling rubbish..* giving away runs which should not have been given*.. If Ponting doesn't change him after this over and carries him on, it would be a disaster for Ausies


 
Which runs should have been given!


----------



## RayBan

kizashi looks so sexy


----------



## Roybot

What about me *BRIC*


----------



## gowthamraj

score pls


----------



## Myth_buster_1

I hope India loses! I will pray.


----------



## RayBan

ah missed the straight drive.


----------



## Roybot

gowthamraj said:


> score pls


 
*28/0 in 4.4 overs*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Myth_buster_1 said:


> I hope India loses! I will pray.


 
If by praying you get everything......why you did not get Kashmir too by praying ?


----------



## WAQAS119

B_R_I_C said:


> *@Chumi baba
> 
> waise i dont beleive in any baba waba or prediction....i personally believe in KARMA!! And rest depends upon God!!!
> 
> P*


 
Aray! mein wo stereotype baba nahi hun pleasantry. Mein nay zamanay ka latest baba hun


----------



## Vinod2070

Both batsmen playing very well.

Keep going guys, you are doing just fine.


----------



## RayBan

Myth_buster_1 said:


> I hope India loses! I will pray.


 
i pray that Australia wins today. doesn't this sound better and sincere?


----------



## Evil Flare

Sehwag is sometimes play shots like dhakkan ... 

Poori wicket chor kar khel raha hai chootiya /


----------



## gowthamraj

thanks roy_gourav . Pls post it for over to ours


----------



## Roybot

Aamir Zia said:


> Sehwag is sometimes play shots like dhakkan ...
> 
> Poori wicket chor kar khel raha hai chootiya /


 
Phir bi aap yahan par commentary kar rahein hai or sehwag millionaire ban kar baitha hai


----------



## AAtish

Vinod2070 said:


> Which runs should have been given!


 
The runs which a batsman takes which beautiful/masterclass shots.. giving wides and width outside off stump to a batsman who will kill 99/100 times there are NOT TO BE GIVEN runs


----------



## Evil Flare

Aha. Meanwhile, some problems behind the sightscreen. Getting sorted. We have put men on the moon, but this problem will never be solved.


----------



## Vinod2070

Need a couple of boundaries now....


----------



## Vinod2070

AAtish said:


> The runs which a batsman takes which beautiful/masterclass shots.. giving wides and width outside off stump to a batsman who will kill 99/100 times there are NOT TO BE GIVEN runs


 
They are as much a part of the game. You always have loose balls in any match.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

roy_gourav said:


> What about me *BRIC*



Not even you..


----------



## Crypto

Come on sehwaq; smack em


----------



## Imran Khan

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL at AUS i think yhey dont need one more cup .now i wish S.AFRICA take it or england


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

WAQAS119 said:


> Aray! mein wo stereotype baba nahi hun pleasantry. Mein nay zamanay ka latest baba hun



Kisi bhi zamanay ka ho baba....A baba is baba.....


----------



## Vinod2070

4444444444444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

bach gyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeev


----------



## Vinod2070

Imran Khan said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL at AUS i think yhey dont need one more cup .now i wish S.AFRICA take it or england


 
Yeh cup Sachin ke cupboard ke size kaa banaya gaya hai.

Wahin fit hoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Imran Khan said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL at AUS i think yhey dont need one more cup .now i wish S.AFRICA take it or england


 
Kyun?
Pakistan pe bharosa nahi hai kya?


----------



## Roybot

7 overs---40/0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Echelon said:


> Come on sehwaq; smack em



smack nahi bhaiiiiii...wicket bachani hai .........smack to baad mai bhi kr dega....


----------



## Vinod2070

The confidence of the batsmen is really cool. They are toying with the bowling.


----------



## AAtish

Vinod2070 said:


> They are as much a part of the game. You always have loose balls in any match.


 
True!! and thats why i said IF he doesn't change him its gona be a disaster.. i never said batsmen were doing anything wrong.. now did i?


----------



## Imran Khan

Skull and Bones said:


> Kyun?
> Pakistan pe bharosa nahi hai kya?


 
pakistan already take england or s.africa are best to take it


----------



## Doctor09

i wish india win this match so we face each other in semifinal.................battle of asian lions


----------



## Evil Flare

India 40/0 (7.1 ov)


----------



## Imran Khan

Vinod2070 said:


> Yeh cup Sachin ke cupboard ke size kaa banaya gaya hai.
> 
> Wahin fit hoga.


 
size chota bara ho sakta hai if you like hahahaahah


----------



## Vinod2070

44444444444444444


----------



## Vinod2070

Imran Khan said:


> size chota bara ho sakta hai if you like hahahaahah


 
Custom made hai bhaijaan. Ab change nahi ho sakataa.


----------



## SAUD-404

Good start by Indian openers................ Lets see will they be able to beat Australia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iPhone

44-0/8 overs

the plan is in the motion. Get ready for India-Pak semi-final folks.


----------



## SAUD-404

oooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Vinod2070

AAtish said:


> True!! and thats why i said IF he doesn't change him its gona be a disaster.. i never said batsmen were doing anything wrong.. now did i?


 
No you didn't.

But he was their wicket taker. Ponting needs to take a few chances.

Frankly he is being very timid today, perhaps just happy with his century. no risk taking, no imagination.


----------



## iPhone

OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT SEHWAAAAG OUT


----------



## Secret Service

Pakistan vs India coming soon ....!


----------



## ashok321

I already said - dont play rash shots...


----------



## alibaz

Sehwag gone


----------



## Evil Flare

Out >..................................


----------



## SAUD-404

Bad shot played by sehwag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Sehwag is laparooo like Afridi


----------



## AAtish

Sehwag out! gone for the ball he dreads most.. short ball towards his rib cage.. he needs to learn to move his back foot if he wants to deal with this ball..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

==================Not needed=======================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

India ka khata khul gaya...


----------



## ashok321

CM Modi has come.....


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Sehwag gifted his wicket and now watch India press the self-destruct button. Bring back Lee!!


----------



## Crypto

what a classic 44444 by little master


----------



## Awesome

B_R_I_C said:


> sehwag ch***tiya ka ch*****tiya hi rahega.. Kya jarurat thee us baal per marne ki !!!! wtf!!


 
Easy with the expletives, big fella.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

Echelon said:


> what a classic 44444 by little master


 
Truely master class!


----------



## Secret Service

ashok321 said:


> CM Modi has come.....


 
in India terrorists also come as chief guest ...  just joking


----------



## WAQAS119

B_R_I_C said:


> Kisi bhi zamanay ka ho baba....A baba is baba.....


 
jokes apart! I am not baba shaba. Chummi baba is just a joke. I do not predict anything. I just post what my friend tells me.


----------



## Roybot

9 overs---->49/1... Sehwag gone for 15(22)


----------



## WAQAS119

SAUD-404 said:


> Bad shot played by sehwag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
may be deliberately


----------



## ashok321

The game will go down to wire.....

Read my hips...Sorry read my lips...


----------



## Roybot

WAQAS119 said:


> may be deliberately


 
Yaar itna pretend naa kar, next thing you know police will be raiding your house for match fixing charges


----------



## AAtish

WAQAS119 said:


> may be deliberately


 
haan haan pump mar pump maar.. kal kay indian news papers main yeh bari khabar ho gi


----------



## Vinod2070

50 up. Sachin playing good.

Will he get his 100th today?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

WAQAS119 said:


> jokes apart! I am not baba shaba. Chummi baba is just a joke. I do not predict anything. I just post what my friend tells me.


 
I know dude....just chilll...


----------



## WAQAS119

ashok321 said:


> The game will go down to wire.....
> 
> Read my hips...Sorry read my lips...


 
and india gona lose


----------



## Skull and Bones

WAQAS119 said:


> jokes apart! I am not baba shaba. Chummi baba is just a joke. I do not predict anything. I just post what my friend tells me.


 

Ab ye kaunsi nayi nautanki hai waqas bhai? 
Chummi baba ko maar dala, ab mera betting ka kya hoga?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Tait should learn a thing or two from Watson


----------



## WAQAS119

roy_gourav said:


> Yaar itna pretend naa kar, next thing you know police will be raiding your house for match fixing charges


 
    
where ICC cannot do anything what a local policewala do


----------



## AAtish

Skull and Bones said:


> Ab ye kaunsi nayi nautanki hai waqas bhai?
> Chummi baba ko maar dala, ab mera betting ka kya hoga?


 
ab yeh chummi baba ka agent ban gya hai


----------



## Roybot

Pathan and Sreeshanth homo


----------



## WAQAS119

Skull and Bones said:


> Ab ye kaunsi nayi nautanki hai waqas bhai?
> Chummi baba ko maar dala, ab mera betting ka kya hoga?


 
Chummi baba abhi zinda hai apnay followers kay dil mein


----------



## AAtish

Ponting's ethical side of being a player has been deteriorated ... That catch should be clear to him at least


----------



## ashok321

Ponting cheated under the cameras...he is stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

4444444444444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

44444444444444444444

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

44444444444444444


----------



## Vinod2070

444444444444444444 more...

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

Sachin the highest scorer of World cup


----------



## SQ8

Arraeeee Sacchiin...


----------



## Evil Flare

I have a feeling that Sachin will completes his 100th Ton today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

12 overs gone----->>65/1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Sachin 2 Runs short of 18000 runs.......!!!*


----------



## iPhone

the game is in pretty much india's hands. nothing to worry about.


----------



## alibaz

If Aussies want to have any chance in this game then they have to get Tendulkar in next two over otherwise they should better reserve seats for Sydney.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Asim Aquil said:


> Easy with the expletives, big fella.


 
Edited....


----------



## ashok321

Mukesh Ambani also there..


----------



## WAQAS119

Aamir Zia said:


> I have a feeling that Sachin will completes his 100th Ton today


 
and whenever sachin makes big score india loses that match


----------



## Imran Khan

i hate to see indo pak match trolling will become high


----------



## iPhone

lee in, though he's bowling like a chawal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

WAQAS119 said:


> and whenever sachin makes big score india loses that match


 
wo jeety ja rahy hai tum apni ram kahani suna rahy ho yaar hhahahahahhaha


----------



## Roybot

Gambhir is out of form big time


----------



## Vinod2070

18000 runs for Sachin.

Congrates.....


----------



## Myth_buster_1

ashok321 said:


> If by praying you get everything......why you did not get Kashmir too by praying ?


 
OMG seriously you must be a retard! Has your sense of humor defused?


----------



## Vinod2070

WAQAS119 said:


> and whenever sachin makes big score india loses that match


 
You are mistaken.


----------



## ashok321

18000 and still counting....

Who is close to him from Pakistan?
With how many runs?

Not even 12000 ??????


----------



## Roybot

14 overs gone----->>70/1

18000 ODI runs for Sachin


----------



## Crypto

well done Sachin.. truly a great batsman!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*SACHIN 18000* RUNS AND NOT OUT* .!!!!!!!!!!
:*SALUTE*:*


----------



## Zeeshan360

Go Go India Go


----------



## ashok321

Lee to Tendulkar, no run, 157.1 kph short ball....Thats gonna be the fastest ball ever in this WC


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*majaa aa gyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Droped!! lolololololol*


----------



## W.11

tendulker dropped...................


----------



## Roybot

16 overs====>80/1 Close call for Sachin


----------



## Vinod2070

Luckyyyyyy...


----------



## Evil Flare

7.0 Magnitude Earthquake in Myanmar .


----------



## Awesome

Tendulkar has gone for the ooper cut again and again, this is something Wahab Riaz and Umar gul should keep in mind. But they are much more bouncy bowlers so there will be a danger of they going for sixes, but a tendu wicket would be awesome.


----------



## @nline

I saw that killer of 1000s innocent Muslims "Indian Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi" also sitting there and watching this match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Sachin 50.

Congrates to him and all fans across the world.


----------



## SpArK

*Congrats to the little master.*


----------



## Rafael

Well Played SRT!!


----------



## Roybot

Asim Aquil said:


> Tendulkar has gone for the ooper cut again and again, this is something Wahab Riaz and Umar gul should keep in mind. But they are much more bouncy bowlers so there will be a danger of they going for sixes, but a tendu wicket would be awesome.


 
Bro you can't have strategies for India-Pakistan matches. Those matches are played only by emotions


----------



## Zeeshan360

@nline said:


> I saw that killer of 1000s innocent Muslims "Indian Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi" also sitting there and watching this match.


Facepalm !!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @nline

Asim Aquil said:


> Tendulkar has gone for the ooper cut again and again, this is something Wahab Riaz and Umar gul should keep in mind. But they are much more bouncy bowlers so there will be a danger of they going for sixes, but a tendu wicket would be awesome.


 
Afridi & Co will do their best against them.
Don`t worry.

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




Zeeshan360 said:


> Facepalm !!!!!!!!!!!


 
Shut up!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Asim Aquil said:


> Tendulkar has gone for the ooper cut again and again, this is something Wahab Riaz and Umar gul should keep in mind. But they are much more bouncy bowlers so there will be a danger of they going for sixes, but a tendu wicket would be awesome.




*Bhai jaan pehle hume semifinal mai to aa jane do ,,strategy tab bana lena...*


----------



## Vinod2070

444444444444444444444444444

50 partnership up...


----------



## Roybot

Haha they are making Jason Krejza look like a joke

18 overs======>94/1


----------



## WAQAS119

I am leaving for now. If India lost match before i come back then please do remember Chummi baba. I will surely try to give company to you guys at that time


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

@nline said:


> Shut up!!!!!!!!


 


Watcha gonna do about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Sachin gone!!!!!!!!


----------



## alibaz

Sachin out


----------



## Vinod2070

Yuvraj is needed now.....


----------



## W.11

tendulker gone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Awesome

If India loses, Sachin goes with 99 centuries!


----------



## Evil Flare

kya huwa ... Out nahi huwa na .....


----------



## alibaz

Now match begins fresh, Master blaster gone back to pavilion. Next five overs will decide tone of match


----------



## Evil Flare

yaaar


Sachin gaya ....


----------



## Vinod2070

I would prefer the 100th century against Pakistan and the 50th One day 100 in the finals.


----------



## W.11

@nline said:


> I saw that killer of 1000s innocent Muslims "Indian Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi" also sitting there and watching this match.


 
its free liberal india, 

btw dont change the topic again


----------



## Awesome

In all fairness, I would've called that a front foot no ball, something of the foot has to be behind the line, and there was nothing. Heal was on the line.


----------



## alibaz

Free hit results into single


----------



## Evil Flare

Asim Aquil said:


> In all fairness, I would've called that a front foot no ball, something of the foot has to be behind the line, and there was nothing. Heal was on the line.


 

No .. if the foot is on the line than the decision is upto umpire ..


----------



## Vinod2070

That was a legal delivery.


----------



## Roybot

19 overs======>98/2


Tendulkar gone for 53(68)


----------



## alibaz

Aamir Zia said:


> No .. if the foot is on the line than the decision is upto umpire ..


 Its landing of foot that matters. I think there was some thing behind the line too


----------



## @nline

WAQAS119 said:


> I am leaving for now. If India lost match before i come back then please do remember Chummi baba. I will surely try to give company to you guys at that time


 
Chummi Baba,
Don`t leave yaar,


----------



## Vinod2070

Heel on the line is legal.


----------



## iPhone

two wickets at 102 and still lot of batting to come. odds are still in India's favor.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*We need partnership of 60-70 runs minimum from these two batsman......And rest of runs will be covered easily*


----------



## iPhone

so beat it, just beat it.

finally some western music in the stadium.


----------



## Trichy

I hope this is the last world cup match for Sachin Tendulkar?


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

abbe yaar, ye bhootni ka clarke kahaan se aa gaya? Ye saala hamesha India ke against wicket leta hai...


----------



## Awesome

Lagta hai India fast bowling ki practice karke aya hai, spin pe thanday parh gaye hain


----------



## ashok321

Game will go down to wire.....


----------



## alibaz

Aussies are not able to contain or get wickets. India needs to concentrates on single and doubles cause ball has started holding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Asim Aquil said:


> In all fairness, I would've called that a front foot no ball, something of the foot has to be behind the line, and there was nothing. Heal was on the line.


 


Aamir Zia said:


> No .. if the foot is on the line than the decision is upto umpire ..


 


Vinod2070 said:


> Heel on the line is legal.



Issue wasn't about the front foot, if you look at Shaun Taits action, he always has a problem with* back foot no ball*. And thats what they were checking, although must say even the front foot was quite borderline.



> the bowler&#8217;s back foot must land within and not touching the return crease appertaining to his stated mode of delivery.



Law 24 (No ball) - Laws - Laws of Cricket - Laws & Spirit - Lord's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

yes he is bowling well and getting lot of turn tooo


----------



## JonAsad

So india is holding up good- hope they dont suffer another collapse- india need to qualify for semi final to be defeated by Pakistan-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

4-5 runs har over mein aate rahe to koi problem nahi hai.


----------



## Awesome

I still think if Ravi Shastri hadn't made such a big stink about the back foot, front foot pe benefit of the doubt mil hi jaata. Umpires these days want to see a bit of the foot behind the crease.

Backfoot, while on the edge was quite clearly in. Front foot might have gotten Sachin the benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Glorious Resolve said:


> So india is holding up good- hope they dont suffer another collapse- india need to qualify for semi final to be defeated by Pakistan-


 
*lol. cooooooool...pehle hume semifinal mai aa jane do fir baat krenge apni...*


----------



## Evil Flare

excellent batting up till now ..
Single doubles will do the Job ...


----------



## Roybot

Asim Aquil said:


> I still think if Ravi Shastri hadn't made such a big stink about the back foot, front foot pe benefit of the doubt mil hi jaata. Umpires these days want to see a bit of the foot behind the crease.
> 
> Backfoot, while on the edge was quite clearly in. Front foot might have gotten Sachin the benefit.


 
True that, but mind you umpires can't hear what the commentators are on about right? Ian Gould had already given a no ball to Tait on that basis. But I have seen those sorta front foot no balls given a lot of times. His pants might have covered the heel of his shoes, which helped him get away with it too.


----------



## Spring Onion

B_R_I_C said:


> *lol. cooooooool...pehle hume semifinal mai aa jane do fir baat krenge apni...*


 
You are going to semi final surely


----------



## AAtish

Damn!! i went for half an hour and Tendu is gone???.. well.. hope India makes it to semi.. its gona be a blast of a match between India and Pakistan.. we kicked Ausie a$$ now send them home India!!..


----------



## desiman

AAtish said:


> Damn!! i went for half an hour and Tendu is gone???.. well.. hope India makes it to semi.. its gona be a blast of a match between India and Pakistan.. we kicked Ausie a$$ now send them home India!!..


 
lol the match is in India so technically we will already be home  Dun wry we will send your team back soon also


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

44444444444444444444


----------



## Spring Onion

desiman said:


> lol the match is in India so technically we will already be home  Dun wry we will send your team back soon also


 
aa gaya magarmach ka ansu bahanay


----------



## Evil Flare

India require another 119 runs with 8 wickets and 22.0 overs remaining


----------



## Roybot

The fark was that


----------



## Zeeshan360

Glorious Resolve said:


> So india is holding up good- hope they dont suffer another collapse- india need to qualify for semi final to be defeated by Pakistan-


 


Hehe
Keep dreaming !!!


----------



## alibaz

Lucky wicket for Aus. Kohli goes on a nothing ball


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> You are going to semi final surely


 
"Aapke Muh Main Ghee Shakkar"....i hope whatever you are saying will get true...! 

But this is Australia and they never loose hope until last ball.....so, i have doubts here.


----------



## VelocuR

It is high pressure on India now.... 3 out


----------



## W.11

khotha gone...........


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

kohli gaya 

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

4444444444444444444


----------



## alibaz

Yuvraj despatches it for four


----------



## Evil Flare

Yuvraj is out of his mind .... He'll throw away his wicket


----------



## JonAsad

Zeeshan360 said:


> Hehe
> Keep dreaming !!!


 
Huh-- If i stop dreaming- india will not even reach semi final-


----------



## W.11

come on india we need you in semis........


----------



## Vinod2070

444444444444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*150/3 we need partnership of minimum 50 runs here.*


----------



## Spring Onion

B_R_I_C said:


> "Aapke Muh Main Ghee Shakkar"....i hope whatever you are saying will get true...!
> 
> But this is Australia and they never loose hope until last ball.....so, i have doubts here.


 
Nah likh lo yeh meri prediction ha kisi chummi baba ki nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

India require another 103 runs with 7 wickets and 19.3 overs remaining


----------



## Vinod2070

Good fielding. We need some misfield to put pressure on them.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

desiman said:


> lol the match is in India so technically we will already be home  Dun wry we will send your team back soon also


 
Well Mr. Technical, he meant India should send home Aussies. Read his post again.

India is surely cruising for victory... as long as Gautam is on the crease chances are there. I like the way he plays so confidently. Good going for India.


----------



## AAtish

desiman said:


> lol the match is in India so technically we will already be home  Dun wry we will send your team back soon also [/QUOT]
> 
> If you read my msg clearly.. i was trying to support you.. and asking YOU to send Australia back to THEIR home.. but anyways, lets see.. come to semis and then we'll see what happens.. you need to pass this TEST to be good ENOUGH to play US


----------



## Vinod2070

Less than 100 required now. Good...

Just play sensibly.


----------



## Areesh

AstanoshKhan said:


> Well Mr. Technical, he meant India should send home Aussies. Read his post again.
> 
> India is surely cruising for victory... as long as Gautam is on the crease chances are there. I like the way he plays so confidently. Good going for India.


 
Well the love for troll and what else. The guy even fails to read the post it is quoting...


----------



## Vinod2070

AAtish said:


> If you read my msg clearly.. i was trying to support you.. and asking YOU to send Australia back to THEIR home.. but anyways, lets see.. come to semis and then we'll see what happens.. you need to pass this TEST to be good ENOUGH to play US


 
India has a better chance to reach the finals.

Pakistan is a good team. I wanted them to come 2nd. You are unlucky you will meet us in the semis itself.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> Nah likh lo yeh meri prediction ha kisi chummi baba ki nahi



*ThanQ 'G' ThanQ

*


----------



## W.11

desiman said:


> lol the match is in India so technically we will already be home  Dun wry we will send your team back soon also


 
wht if we dump your arse into your own rathole


----------



## Vinod2070

Gautam's 50!

Congrates. A good knock. We want him to hit the winning shot as well.

Here and also in the final.


----------



## AAtish

Vinod2070 said:


> India has a better chance to reach the finals.
> 
> Pakistan is a good team. I wanted them to come 2nd. You are unlucky you will meet us in the semis itself.


 
Yup.. it would had been a blast of a Final.. now we have to play someone else in the Finals.. Damn.. i wish it would had been India


----------



## SpArK

Congrats to Gauthama Buddha Gambhir.. A very patient innings under pressure.


----------



## Vinod2070

What foolish mix up between these two guys! Gambhir out.


----------



## alibaz

Ghambir gone due to his own stupidity


----------



## Roybot

wtf is wrong with Gambhir


----------



## Awesome

If this is not match fixing, I don't know what is!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

--------------------


----------



## SpArK

WTF happened there????


----------



## VelocuR

I think, Yuvraj is screwing other batmen for confusion and lack of communication!!!

Come on, Australia must kick out!


----------



## W.11

AAtish said:


> Yup.. it would had been a blast of a Final.. now we have to play someone else in the Finals.. Damn.. i wish it would had been India


 
iske aukaat yaad agye khudhe ise...


----------



## Awesome

Noticed the Ausies were shouting "hooga mooga hooga moog"?  during the run out...


----------



## Elmo

@ Vinod: usually you do this but today I am doing it 

The Indian crowd is so rowdy!!!! 


How come you aren't at the game?


----------



## Awesome

Either Yuvraj or Gambhir was intentionally trying to get the other one out, and either Gambhir accidentally got himself out or Yuvraj confused him on purpose.

This sort of stuff doesn't happen three times in quick successions.


----------



## Vinod2070

Elmo said:


> @ Vinod: usually you do this but today I am doing it
> 
> The Indian crowd is so rowdy!!!!
> 
> 
> How come you aren't at the game?


 
I think the crowd is pretty sporting. They are cheering a good game. They applauded Ponting's 100 as well.


----------



## alibaz

Yuvraj is playing and missing Jhonson. Lucky never got an edge


----------



## Elmo

Vinod2070 said:


> I think the crowd is pretty sporting. They are cheering a good game. They applauded Ponting's 100 as well.



Come on Vinod... really?

I was at the salon, and they had the TV on. The crowd was so loud and rowdy, every ball the girls working there would turn their head to the TV because they thought something happened. Except nothing would. Uff...


----------



## Awesome

Still Pathan to come and Zaheer and Bhaji can bat well.

This game is still 60% with India as long as they don't do any more stupid things.

Tendulkar ko bowler ne out kia tha, baaki sab ne khud ko out kia hai.


----------



## Vinod2070

Elmo said:


> Come one Vinod... really?
> 
> I was at the salon, and they had the TV on. The crowd was so loud and rowdy, every ball the girls working there would turn their head to the TV because they thought something happened. Except nothing would. Uff...


 
That is what a lively crown means in India. They have passion for the game.


----------



## alibaz

Yuvraj again started fishing


----------



## AAtish

India needs to be careful now.. the RR is going to creep up slowly and before they know it'll touch 7 and over.. and its still 80 runs away..


----------



## Vinod2070

44444444444444444444444


----------



## alibaz

444444444444444444444444 by yuvraj


----------



## alibaz

Why Johnson os bowling full deliveries.


----------



## ashok321

Top 3 batsmen - 2 from India....


----------



## Sonic_boom

what happens if there is a tie?


----------



## Vinod2070

They need to avoid any more run outs.

India has the game in control. We have a great winning pair on the ground,


----------



## SpArK

alibaz said:


> Why Johnson os bowling full deliveries.


 
In the memory of full moon last week.


----------



## Vinod2070

Sonic_boom said:


> what happens if there is a tie?


 
Penalty shoot out!

Remember the one with Pakistan in the T-20 world cup.


----------



## alibaz

Dhoni gone


----------



## Vinod2070

Dhoni gone. Its risky now.


----------



## blackops

Game is over bye bye wc


----------



## Spring Onion

captain out


----------



## Evil Flare

Dhoni out ?


----------



## Hyde

ashok321 said:


> Top 3 batsmen - 2 from India....


 
you always comparing your batsmen 

seems like you only interested in India's batting


----------



## AAtish

Thats what i was talking about.. Pressure.. and thats where Indian Batsmen collapse.. MS Dhoni out.. India in trouble now


----------



## Evil Flare

blackops said:


> Game is over bye bye wc


 

no .. Match will go to very last ball

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sonic_boom

ganbhir ne ch*tiyagiri ki


----------



## Spring Onion

WTF yuvraj doing to others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

AAtish said:


> Thats what i was talking about.. Pressure.. and thats where Indian Batsmen collapse.. MS Dhoni out.. India in trouble now


 
No i think Indian batting line up is upto # 8, still India can win.


----------



## Awesome

Even though India still has the batting to fish itself out of trouble, only a handful of runs left now, but I think Pressure maar jayega unko ab.

Pathan toh aaj hai nahi, warna he can do one of this those innings where he hits and hits till the game is finished.


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> WTF yuvraj doing to others


 
WTF, you are using four letter words!


----------



## alibaz

Wicket maiden over by Lee


----------



## Super Falcon

well another twist in the tail scary for both team one more wicket here well match is onn aussies has to stop singles here and boundries in order to get difference more in balls more runs and low balls make RR to 7 runs in over and bowl well right in block whole

for india few boudries back to back than aussies are out both teams are in crucnh position 


now RR is 6 run per over


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> WTF, you are using four letter words!


 
the idiot has brought India under immense pressure


----------



## Awesome

Sonic_boom said:


> ganbhir ne ch*tiyagiri ki


 
For some reason this seems to be India's favorite word today, but lets be civil at all times okay?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AAtish

Asim Aquil said:


> Even though India still has the batting to fish itself out of trouble, only a handful of runs left now, but I think Pressure maar jayega unko ab.
> 
> Pathan toh aaj hai nahi, warna he can do one of this those innings where he hits and hits till the game is finished.


 
Its not handful of runs.. they are over 70 and the balls are going to reduce faster than runs now.. RR is going to creep up.. Now Ausies are in Better position.


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> the idiot has brought India under immense pressure


 
OK, so you will use gandi gaalis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> For some reason this seems to be India's favorite word today, but lets be civil at all times okay?


 
 can we make it our favourit word day too?

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## ameer219

Guys, erhh, I am kind of new to cricket, so, just a newbie question.


What is an inning?


----------



## Evil Flare

Tait to Yuvraj Singh, FOUR, Yuvraj's hit a stunning boundary here


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> OK, so you will use gandi gaalis?


 
 yuvraj gali hoti ha ??


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Yuvraj k out hote hi maine TV band kr dena hai,,,and congrats in advance to all pakistanis....If india did'nt get qualified for semi's then i whole heartedly want pakistan to win this world cup...cause you guys deserve it...!*


----------



## Areesh

Vinod2070 said:


> OK, so you will use gandi gaalis?


 
It is not a gandi gali yaar. It means What the Fudge!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Vinod2070

Some good shots! Go India go...


----------



## alibaz

AAtish said:


> Its not handful of runs.. they are over 70 and the balls are going to reduce faster than runs now.. RR is going to creep up.. Now Ausies are in Better position.



Still it on the wire, the one with balls of steel will win


----------



## Evil Flare

Lee to Raina, FOUR, that's as assured as you will ever see Raina playing a short ball


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> yuvraj gali hoti ha ??


 
WTF gaali hota hai, really gandi gaali.

Especially from a lady.


----------



## AAtish

Yuvraj is the last hope.. if he goes.. its bye bye..


----------



## Evil Flare

India require another 63 runs with 5 wickets and 10.4 overs remainin


----------



## Spring Onion

B_R_I_C said:


> *Yuvraj k out hote hi maine TV band kr dena hai,,,and congrats in advance to all pakistanis....If india did'nt get qualified for semi's then i whole heartedly want pakistan to win this world cup...cause you guys deserve it...!*


 
abay meri prediction ha chup kar jaa abhi do dafa 4 laga ha.

game is still in your reach 

wide ball


----------



## Vinod2070

Areesh said:


> It is not a gandi gali yaar. It means What the Fudge!!!


 
Oh, WTF, I took it wrong then.

My dirty mind......


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> WTF gaali hota hai, really gandi gaali.
> 
> Especially from a lady.


 
???????????  What The Fuss around 

62-62


----------



## blackops

As said by aslan i think so i was wrong and there is still lot of left in the match


----------



## Spring Onion

4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## alibaz

200 up for India


----------



## Vinod2070

RR back to 5.61.

A few more and Australia will be on the backfoot.


----------



## Hulk

India will lose. Dhoni should be sacked.


----------



## madooxno9

bert lee ki pitaii ho rahi hai


----------



## Spring Onion

indianrabbit said:


> India will lose. Dhoni should be sacked.


 
India gonna win BUT yes sack dhoni


44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> ???????????  What The Fuss around
> 
> 62-62


 
No, its not that and don't ask me what is it.


----------



## alibaz

Yuvraj in full swing


----------



## Vinod2070

4444444444444444.

RR 5.4 runs needed 54.


----------



## Evil Flare

India require another 54 runs with 5 wickets and 60 balls remaining


----------



## Sonic_boom

double post


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> abay meri prediction ha chup kar jaa abhi do dafa 4 laga ha.
> 
> game is still in your reach
> 
> wide ball




*Pata nahi.. But i dont think after yuvraj singh anyone is there to make us win..Fingers crossed..!*


----------



## Evil Flare

Aussies in pressure


----------



## Vinod2070

Ponting is pareshaan, one more small victory won.


----------



## Evil Flare

overthrow run .. lol:


----------



## Spring Onion

*oh man Shane Warne has said I am going to sleep and australia will win by 17 runs.
*
So if Aussies lose just go and hit shane warne for his stupid tweet 

44444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Vinod2070

44444444444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

555555555555555555555 runss


----------



## blackops

Yes i think so am gona jump out of my window 2-3 more overs like this and we are through


----------



## alibaz

Asussie's balls turned into water


----------



## Vinod2070

All those who predicted Indian victory have a beer tonight.

The tab is on me..


----------



## madooxno9

LOL typical australian .... can not keep their kool while at loss


----------



## LaBong

I really gotto rid of this superstition, I dont remember when the last time I watched a tensed match! :'(


----------



## VelocuR

*Let's finish AUSTRALIA's business !!!!*


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> All those who predicted Indian victory have a beer tonight.
> 
> The tab is on me..


 
*I dont drink* 

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

13 runs from this over


----------



## Vinod2070

27 off the last 2 overs. Great going.

Momentum is with India. Steady now guys.


----------



## Ahmad

so is india vs pakistan on the table now?


----------



## AAtish

WOW!!!... its seems its India Vs Pakistan Semi by the looks of it


----------



## Roybot

Taits acting like a massive tosser, its the end of the career for him thats for sure.


----------



## alibaz

Someone should go and book seats to back home for Australian team


----------



## SpArK

Jana said:


> *I dont drink*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------
> 
> 13 runs from this over


----------



## Roybot

Ahmad said:


> so is india vs pakistan on the table now?


 
Trust me you ll here about it once its confirmed


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> *I dont drink*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------
> 
> 13 runs from this over


 
OK, a mocktail from the best restaurant in town.


----------



## alibaz

roy_gourav said:


> Taits acting like a massive tosser, its the end of the career for him thats for sure.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

just singles guys singles...no need to take risk....!


----------



## Spring Onion

SpArK said:


>


 

*NO beer as well *


----------



## SpArK

alibaz said:


> Someone should go and book seats to back home for Australian team


 
They have team manager and support staff for that....


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> OK, a mocktail from the best restaurant in town.


 
*Orange Juice *


----------



## Vinod2070

Just 2 runs from the over. Keep going team.....


----------



## iPhone

let's have a little Madhuri break.


----------



## alibaz

SpArK said:


> They have team manager and support staff for that....



They v gone to Church


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> *Orange Juice *


 
Yellow lime juice will also do.


----------



## Roybot

SpArK said:


>


 
Thats chicks drink bro











Slab of these bad boys for me, if India wins this game


----------



## Ahmad

Vinod2070 said:


> Yellow lime juice will also do.


 
what have you written?


----------



## Imran Khan

ab kya ho ga bachy jab india pak ka yodh ho ga criket ke maidaan main hahhahahahahah


----------



## Evil Flare

Current partnership 38 runs, 5.0 overs


----------



## SpArK

Power play yet to be taken...


----------



## Vinod2070

Ahmad said:


> what have you written?


 
A little old friendship joke between me and Jana. She will understand.

I will tell you only if she doesn't mind.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

444444444444444444444444


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Yellow lime juice will also do.


 
from the house of ToI


----------



## alibaz

Lee got a cut on his eye. Blood offered from Aus but .................................


----------



## arihant

Brett Lee injured, feel pretty sorry. One of my best player.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Man! Brett Lee is bleeding badly 
Wish him a quick recovery


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

brett lee bleeding..........


----------



## compak

Game over, Advance congratulations to Indians.


----------



## Roybot

Haha Lee takes one right in the face.

I used to respect this guy a lot, but the Australian team has been a bunch of wankers today. Lack of sportsmanship. not the Aussie way


----------



## Ahmad

Vinod2070 said:


> A little old friendship joke between me and Jana. She will understand.
> 
> I will tell you only if she doesn't mind.


 
but i was blinded by the colour and couldnt read lol


----------



## SpArK

Thats a nasty blow... Brett Lee looks like Bruce lee now.


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> from the house of ToI


 
Not better than the brasstacks and the tribune.


----------



## Roby

No need to take power play.Its disastrous for India.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*WE should take Revenge of 2003 world cup Final match by defeating aussies..!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Not better than the and the tribune.


 

 how can house of ToI, HT be better than anyone


----------



## Spring Onion

B_R_I_C said:


> []*WE should take Revenge of 2003 world cup Final match by defeating aussies..!!!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


 
why always think negative


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> how can house of ToI, HT be better than anyone


 
You are right. I said *no better*.

You are the *best*.

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

Youvraj's 50. Congrates.

If India wins, he should me man of the match.

50 partnership up.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> why always think negative



Are yaar is mai Negative kya hai...??


----------



## Roybot

Roby said:


> No need to take power play.Its disastrous for India.


 
Its sorta compulsory I think, you gotto take it eventually.


----------



## Lord Snow

roy_gourav said:


> Haha Lee takes one right in the face.
> 
> I used to respect this guy a lot, but the Australian team has been a bunch of wankers today. Lack of sportsmanship. not the Aussie way


he made a brilliant effort to save a boundary and got hit in the face due to bad bounce, hardly a laughing matter,
whether you respect him or not.


----------



## Vinod2070

22 runs from 30 balls.

We should try and wrap up in 3 overs.


----------



## Evil Flare

India require another 22 runs with 5 wickets and 30 balls remaining


----------



## Roby

roy_gourav said:


> Its sorta compulsory I think, you gotto take it eventually.


 
Ya i know..but its disastrous anyway.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*I got a feeling that tonights gona be a good night..!!  Thats the song playing in stadium in background...lol*


----------



## AAtish

Vinod2070 said:


> 22 runs from 30 balls.
> 
> We should try and wrap up in 3 overs.


 
If anyone got out here.. India is in trouble.. so stay quite and let them finish it


----------



## arihant

Brett Lee comes back even after getting injury over his eyes. One of the best bowler and cricketer for me. I like when both Lee and Sachin smiles against each other.


----------



## Vinod2070

666666666666666666666666


----------



## SpArK

Its Power play and a Bruised Lee.... caution...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

666666666666666666666666666666 yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## alibaz

Lee back in ground and get hit for six


----------



## iPhone

and a 6 and lights out for australia


----------



## Roybot

Ouch..Brett Lee


----------



## Evil Flare

India require another 16 runs with 5 wickets and 29 balls remaining


----------



## ameer219

I think the spinner should have played instead of Lee..

Anyway an advance congratulations to India for making it to the semi finals!


----------



## Vinod2070

Batting P/P, WTH.

Its a mixed blessing now.


----------



## Roybot

People talking about the mother of all games in Mohali already


----------



## Roby

India 246/5 (45.5 ov)


----------



## SMC

I hope Pakistan don't give with to the flat track bully sehwag. Bowl him within the stumps and, middle and off, and he's a goner.


----------



## AAtish

India.. do not lose a wicket here... its gonna be disastrous


----------



## Vinod2070

15 runs from 4 overs.

Lets finish it guys.....


----------



## gowthamraj

commentry saying mother of all cricket matches i.e India and Pakistan coming soon


----------



## Nirvana

Yaar Yuvi - ek chakka mar de


----------



## AAtish

roy_gourav said:


> People talking about the mother of all games in Mohali already


 
LOL and thats true.. it surely is gonna be a mother of all games


----------



## Roby

15 required


----------



## iPhone

doesn't matter if India looses a wicket here or not, this is a done deal now.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

44444444444444444


----------



## Vinod2070

44444444444444444444444


----------



## Spring Onion

*Congratsssssssssssssssssssssssss India *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiman

MOTHER OF ALL GAMES COMING UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Roby

4444444444444


----------



## Evil Flare

India require another 11 runs with 5 wickets and 23 balls remaining


----------



## Roybot

Raina instead of Pathan paid off


----------



## Frankenstein

There we Go end of the Australian domination era

Congratulation India!


----------



## Skull and Bones

desiman said:


> MOTHER OF ALL GAMES COMING UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


 
Why Mother? Why not Father?
Be desi desiman!!!!!

The BAAP of all games coming up


----------



## Vinod2070

roy_gourav said:


> Raina instead of Pathan paid off


 
Yes, we have hit the winning combination. Just in time...


----------



## desiman

SMC said:


> I hope Pakistan don't give with to the flat track bully sehwag. Bowl him within the stumps and, middle and off, and he's a goner.


 
We will see who bully's who, remember 2003


----------



## Spring Onion

roy_gourav said:


> People talking about the mother of all games in Mohali already


 
 with thousands of  shouts in stadium


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

roy_gourav said:


> Raina instead of Pathan paid off



As i told you in starting of game dude?? remember??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> *Congratsssssssssssssssssssssssss India *


 
Thanks. Looking forward to a *great match* in Mohali.


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> *Congratsssssssssssssssssssssssss India *



*ThanQ G for your prediction....*


----------



## jbond197

Kyon bhai logon ye kya hua.. Logon ko kayi din se sapne aa rahe thay aur kitne log India ke harne ki dua maang rahe thay.. un becharon ke sapne chaknachoor ho gaye.. Chalo ub semis main pitne ke liye tyaar ho jao.


----------



## Nirvana

Punter Or Brett Lee ki Aakhri WC match


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> with thousands of  shouts in stadium


 
Yes, that is our specialty.

It will be really electric. I hope there will be good number of spectators from Pakistan.

But...

*Raaj karega khalasa.*


----------



## Spring Onion

B_R_I_C said:


> *ThanQ G for your prediction....*


 

*Juice *ka drum bhejwao ab bola tha na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

CHAK DE INDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, YOU MADE MY DAYYYYY


----------



## blackops

jai ho yuvraj bhagwan ki love you yuvi tusi to indian team ki shaan ho


----------



## Paan Singh

indian state sponsor terrorism


----------



## Patriot

It will be pleasure for Pakistani team to beat India in Semi Final.


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Yes, that is our specialty.
> 
> It will be really electric. I hope there will be good number of spectators from Pakistan.
> 
> But...
> 
> Raaj karega khalasa.


 
aby yara ap ka crowed lacking sportsmanship


----------



## blackops

its is on guys india vs pakistan we will meet in mohali now


----------



## AAtish

Congratulations India!!!!!... Great Game you guys!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> indian state sponsor terrorism


 
 dont act stupid


----------



## alibaz

*DAD OF ALL GAMES COMING UP IN MOHALI*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nirvana

*Pakistan Get Ready To * *Lose , coz Indians are coming*


----------



## integra

*CONGRATS ON THE WIN!*......and well played....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> aby yara ap ka crowed lacking sportsmanship


 
What are you saying!

They are so sporting. They love the Indian team so much and cheer every shot and very wicket.


----------



## SMC

The amount of volume in the Indian crowd when opposition hits boundaries or gets an Indian wicket is really amazing.  Nowhere else would you see such silence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## killeragent

We are comin PAKISTANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## jbond197

Patriot said:


> It will be pleasure for Pakistani team to beat India in Semi Final.


 
 not gonna happen.. India is geared up for final now.. anyways enjoy your game in Mohali..


----------



## Spring Onion

daz daz daz mubarak hoooooooooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## blackops

yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Paan Singh

welcome to mohali


----------



## Kinetic

India beats aussies.... by 5 wickets. 







*
Three times champs Aussies out!!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StingRoy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Capt.Popeye

MOHALI and Pakistan, here we come!!!!!


----------



## jayron

yyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## gowthamraj

Hope we win our neighbours this way


----------



## Skull and Bones

YEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roybot

Victory aside, but the middle order needs to fix their running between the wickets.

Its almost 4 in the morning here, looks like am chucking a sickie tommorow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

congrats India and Indians. Well played.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

Fireworks around our locality , everyone going crazy - WE Won

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Congrats India for throwing Aussies out of world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blackops

mohali we are coming karchipunk lol at you hahahahahahahahhaahahahahahhaaha


----------



## Varad

*CONGRATULATIONS INDIAN BHAIYO 

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*OMG!! Fire cracker in my area...... wow!!!*


----------



## American Pakistani

CONGRATULATIONS.


WHAT A MATCH FOR SEMI FINAL. WOWOWOWWWWWWW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

*hats off and good bye to ponting........
he played well*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

killeragent said:


> We are comin PAKISTANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!


 
 yar yeh sab kay sab bharatis come kyun ho rahay hain tum sab kia kar rahay thay haath uthao hawa main


----------



## American Pakistani

WE ARE WAITING ANXIOUSLY.


----------



## W.11

congrats to india...........................


----------



## Imran Khan

Viraat said:


> *Pakistan Get Ready To * *Lose , coz Indians are coming*


 
same to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wounded-Monk

oOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSAFEWJNFW 
EFnwejfn
ekfn

WOW


----------



## AAtish

Capt.Popeye said:


> MOHALI and Pakistan, here we come!!!!!


 
~Welcome Welcome.. we were waiting.. lets get the ball rolling ... Congrats on your WIN


----------



## Areesh

Congratz India. Well played. See you on 30 March in Mohali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Capt.Popeye said:


> MOHALI and Pakistan, here we come!!!!!


 
We are waiting for you anxiously. will be great game of the CWC 2011.


----------



## WAQAS119

Chummi baba has commited suicide and is no more among us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

hehehehe suresh is speaking khatmal english


----------



## Kinetic

*99 users online including 44 members congrats to all of you!*

*Congrats to my all countrymen and Team India. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

StingRoy said:


>


 
He is the most successful world cup captain ever. Respect.

This was to be the final match of either Sachin or Punter.

Guess the result was only fair.


----------



## Frank Martin

Indiyeahhhhhh


----------



## American Pakistani

This 2011 CWC is ours.


----------



## Areesh

Viraat said:


> *Pakistan Get Ready To * *Lose , coz Indians are coming*


 
Come on kid. Grow up. Don't troll. See you on 30 March.


----------



## killeragent

Jana said:


> yar yeh sab kay sab bharatis come kyun ho rahay hain tum sab kia kar rahay thay haath uthao hawa main


 
mujhe lagg rha hai..isse semi mae bhe like 1996 TV sets tutaaen gae pakistan mae..Apka Tv kise company ka hai


----------



## Spring Onion

B_R_I_C said:


> *OMG!! Fire cracker in my area...... wow!!!*


 
patakhay ??? no firing no AK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

jbond197 said:


> not gonna happen.. India is geared up for final now.. anyways enjoy your game in Mohali..


 
bwhahahaha, u r talking like u r already in the finals bwhahahahahaha

harun lograt may play the magic


----------



## Spring Onion

killeragent said:


> mujhe lagg rha hai..isse semi mae bhe like 1996 TV sets tutaaen gae pakistan mae..Apka Tv kise company ka hai


 
TATA ka


----------



## Kinetic

WAQAS119 said:


> Chummi baba has commited suicide and is no more among us


 
 

*Now name it Chammi baba pls.... *


----------



## Vinod2070

A true team effort.

So many people contributed. Really great to watch....

And thanks for all PDF mates, you were fun.


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> dont act stupid


 
main te tawanu cherda pya c!!,
i got successful.


----------



## hembo

*There are currently 118 users browsing this thread. (53 members and 65 guests)

hembo Kinetic baker Jana deep.ocean Burninspice Abhishek_+ AstanoshKhan KarachiPunk Trident Indian Sikh prototype Prometheus killeragent trojan_detected Varad SinghIsKing American Pakistani forcetrip ZaYYaF THE MASK Abir iPhone dekho SMC AAtish Wounded-Monk roy_gourav xenon+ Rahul Raut Sonic_boom gowthamraj StingRoy blackops RayBan gulte desiman Aamir Zia Jackdaws Roby Lord Snow Frankenstein temujin Wonderer*


----------



## Prometheus

Buuuuuuurrrrrrraaaaaaaa ..............aussies go home


----------



## Markus

*Pakistan, Beware

India is Coming*


----------



## baker

pakistan last match and now india... the mighty aussies fell on the knees of subcontinent.. Great....


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*Congratulations India*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMCA

farhan_9909 said:


> k my indian friends
> 
> best of luck for your WC match tomorrow
> 
> tomorrow the same time i will post and tell you my prediction were true or nt
> 
> gud nite


 
Where are you farhan, under the pillow cover???


----------



## forcetrip

Counting the days for the real fight .. congrats to India for a well deserved win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> main te tawanu cherda pya c!!,
> i got successful.


 
team a rahi hai tum ko cherny ahhahaaha


----------



## Skull and Bones

Jana said:


> patakhay ??? no firing no AK


 
No, we're planning to fire Brahmos missile to celebrate


----------



## W.11

killeragent said:


> mujhe lagg rha hai..isse semi mae bhe like 1996 TV sets tutaaen gae pakistan mae..Apka Tv kise company ka hai


 
shanti rakho, aur semi dekho, choriyan maat maaro, u r speaking like you r gonna play an easy team, well good for you, it may well turn on you


----------



## Frank Martin

Jana said:


> hehehehe suresh is speaking khatmal english


 
Yes atleast he is speaking in English.Do i need to say anything about Pakistani Players regarding this issue


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

OYe marli Oye .


----------



## Areesh

Markus said:


> *Pakistan, Beware
> 
> India is Coming*


 
No we are not beware. Bring it on India or Bharat or Hindustan or XYZ what ever it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angel eyes

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT GGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinod2070

It will be hell of a match.

Both teams are at the top of their game. Will be a heart stopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Areesh said:


> No we are not beware. *Bring it* on India or Bharat or Hindustan or XYZ what ever it is.


 
You want it.

You will get it.


----------



## WAQAS119

Kinetic said:


> *Now name it Chammi baba pls.... *


 
Waqas119 is much better


----------



## hembo

TARGET ACQUIRED.........    

NEXT TARGET............... PAKISTAN....    


I would have cheered for Pakistan if India lost this match....

But now............... Pakistan's world cup is over next Wednessday.... Like Afridi promised (To take his team up to semis)...


I'm so pumped up right now..............


----------



## Areesh

Markus said:


> You want it.
> 
> You will get it.


 
Definitely we will get it in Mumbai on 2 April.


----------



## SAUD-404

Markus said:


> *Pakistan, Beware
> 
> India is Coming*


India, Stay aware
Because you will never see Pakistan coming


----------



## Spring Onion

baker said:


> pakistan last match and now india... the mighty aussies fell on the knees of subcontinent.. Great....


 
 yes Aussies' 12 year domination in ODI cricket comes to an end with these defeats.
and i guess its time again for Asian Cricket revival

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Jana said:


> patakhay ??? no firing no AK


 
well pakistanis are pakistanis, indians are indians  aks for pakistanis, patakhas for indians


----------



## Paan Singh

*today full trolling*


----------



## Areesh

hembo said:


> TARGET ACQUIRED.........
> 
> NEXT TARGET............... PAKISTAN....
> 
> 
> I would have cheered for Pakistan if India lost this match....
> 
> But now............... Pakistan's world cup is over next Wednessday.... Like Afridi promised (To take his team up to semis)...
> 
> 
> I'm so pumped up right now..............


 
He has changed his promise to Final. So leave his promises.


----------



## Spring Onion

ASP007 said:


> Yes atleast he is speaking in English.Do i need to say anything about Pakistani Players regarding this issue


 
bwahahahahha dint you read what i said he is speaking like khatmal aka Akmal


----------



## W.11

ponting booed lollzz


----------



## desiman

American Pakistani said:


> This 2011 CWC is ours.


 
not really, the WC is coming home baby


----------



## Paan Singh

WAQAS119 said:


> Waqas119 is much better


 
oye chummi,tera ki hogyaa.........

teri dukaan te band hogi


----------



## Areesh

desiman said:


> not really, the WC is coming home baby


 
Yeah we know it. It is coming home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Next India vs Pakistan..... Subcontinent is going to feel the tremor of the two unpredictable teams.. Good Luck India on the win against Australia


----------



## Markus

*Australia, Bye Bye. 

Have fun in your flight back.*


----------



## American Pakistani

BEWARE INDIANS THE PAKISTAN STORM IS COMING

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> bwahahahahha dint you read what i said he is speaking like khatmal aka Akmal



inshallah boys doing good,inshallah we r positive for next games

not like inzi bhai n others


----------



## LaBong

There are currently 130 users browsing this thread. (61 members and 69 guests)!


----------



## Paan Singh

American Pakistani said:


> BEWARE INDIANS THE PAKISTAN STORM IS COMING


 
i will handle that storm in mohali,

just live 1 km away........


----------



## hembo

Areesh said:


> He has changed his promise to Final. So leave his promises.


 
Lets hope we'll have a great semi buddy.. 

My adreline has receded a little I guess...


----------



## Spring Onion

*So Sri Lanka, India, Pakistan all there are eying for their second World Cup trophy *

so its coming to Asia  no goras


----------



## AAtish

It would be a firecracker of a game in semis.. looking forward to it.. Bring it on Indians!!!!


----------



## Vinod2070

Yuvee man of the match.

He is our trump card in this world cup, the assassin's mace.


----------



## Markus

*24th March - Bye Bye Australia

30th March - Bye Bye Pakistan

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> not like inzi bhai n others


 
nah you dint hear Umer Gul yesterday he was saying " i love my new ball"


----------



## Areesh

hembo said:


> Lets hope we'll have a great semi buddy..
> 
> My adreline has receded a little I guess...


 
Definitely we will have a great Semi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*Yuvi 4 times Man of the match in this WC.....

Highest along with Clusener*


What a time for him...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Markus said:


> *24th March - Bye Bye Australia
> 
> 30th March - Bye Bye Pakistan
> 
> *


 
Yes Bye bye Pakistan for your flight to Mumbai.


----------



## RayBan

someone is munching his words for his dinner. ha ha ha ha. chota muh badi baat. bure nazar waley tera muh kaala.


----------



## Markus

Areesh said:


> Yes Bye bye Pakistan for your flight to Mumbai.


 
lolz.....your one liners are so boring man.


----------



## Imran Khan

ye jo bhi hoa USA ki sazish hai pakistan india ko larany ki 
zaid imran


----------



## kingkobra

Jana said:


> aby yara ap ka crowed lacking sportsmanship


 
Ghanta sportsmenship 
i wish one day our crowd will cheer like EPL crowd..
a booooo is required for those who deserve booooo


----------



## hembo

*I'm off the thread before full trolling takes over...

My buddies are waiting to finish the party we've started at 3 PM...


CONGRATULATION TO ALL (INDIANS AND PAKISTANI FRIENDS WHO HAVE SUPPORTED US) on a Adreline pumping win............... 

AND BANGALDEHI AND ALL OTHER NATIONALS, WHO HAD SUPPORTED US..........

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rohailmalhi

Congratz to Indian fro kiscking the aussie arsh.........

But the Indian batsmens too did blunders but today Luck was with them.

Semifinal is going to be very interesting.


----------



## Areesh

Markus said:


> lolz.....your one liners are so boring man.


 
Like we are enjoying your one liners or two liners etc etc.


----------



## AAtish

Markus said:


> *24th March - Bye Bye Australia
> 
> 30th March - Bye Bye Pakistan
> 
> *


 
Don't forget we paved the way for you by defeating Ausies and breaking their streaks.. Making YOU understand that they are beatable.. and we will declare next Wednesday that world ranking means nothing.. We might be 6th in ranking but we WILL lead the world.. Game On!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*Ab aaj se lekar Wednesday tak saare jhagerte raho, India ya Pakistan. Not that its gonna change anything but what the heck its India vs Pakistan *


----------



## WAQAS119

Prism said:


> oye chummi,tera ki hogyaa.........
> 
> teri dukaan te band hogi


 
oye keri dukaan oye?
teray abbay nu gandian cdian waichian san mein?


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> nah you dint hear Umer Gul yesterday he was saying " i love my new ball"


 
mashallah..........

keep an eye on him


----------



## Vinod2070

This world cup would have lacked something if India-Pakistan match had not happened.

May the best team win.











And India is obviously the best.


----------



## IndianTiger

yahoooo India won d match...


----------



## W.11

india is a half team playing against a full team of pakistan, if pakistan bowling prevails, indians will be easilt tackled...

just look at the morale of yuvraj and gambhir, indians are pissing in hih pressure and its their crowd who will make them lose...

indians havent see a good pakistani side yet, so they are just bring the past and avoidin to speak on the current circumstances..

but its good indians are dreaming, good dreams are night mares in the end...


----------



## IndianTiger

India vs Pakistan, who will win?


----------



## Paan Singh

WAQAS119 said:


> oye keri dukaan oye?
> teray abbay nu gandian cdian waichian san mein?


 
barey din da rola paya c tu,hun samaan chako itho


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Kinetic said:


> *Yuvi 4 times Man of the match in this WC.....
> 
> Highest along with Clusener*
> 
> 
> What a time for him...


 
Ending will be like that of Kluesner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trichy

India Roars to Semi's. Aussis packup to home.


----------



## blackops

never seen so many user browsing a thread 130 users 59 members 71 guests


----------



## IndianTiger

KarachiPunk said:


> india is a half team playing against a full team of pakistan, if pakistan bowling prevails, indians will be easilt tackled...
> 
> just look at the morale of yuvraj and gambhir, indians are pissing in hih pressure and its their crowd who will make them lose...
> 
> indians havent see a good pakistani side yet, so they are just bring the past and avoidin to speak on the current circumstances..
> 
> but its good indians are dreaming, good dreams are night mares in the end...


 
this is called over confidence..


----------



## Imran Khan

Prism said:


> barey din da rola paya c tu,hun samaan chako itho


 
chukya te jao per kisy hor da 30 nu hahahahahahaah


----------



## Paan Singh

KarachiPunk said:


> india is a half team playing against a full team of pakistan, if pakistan bowling prevails, indians will be easilt tackled...
> 
> just look at the morale of yuvraj and gambhir, indians are pissing in hih pressure and its their crowd who will make them lose...
> 
> indians havent see a good pakistani side yet, so they are just bring the past and avoidin to speak on the current circumstances..
> 
> but its good indians are dreaming, good dreams are night mares in the end...


 

paaji tawadey grapes sour ne


----------



## gaurish

Yuvraj - khulle sand ki tarah kyun bhaag raha hai??

Gambhir- Jise khel k wakt potty lag gayi ho wohi samjhega ki wicket imp hai ki izzat......


Great victory ... Cheaters are out of the CWC


----------



## Vinod2070

DaRk WaVe said:


> Ending will be like that of Kluesner


 
He will achieve the unfulfilled dream of Kluesner.


----------



## Kompromat

See you in semi finals Indians , we are going to beat the crap out of you , sit tight !


----------



## Manticore

the rise and fall of australian team-- didnt even make to the semis !!!!


----------



## Paan Singh

Imran Khan said:


> chukya te jao per kisy hor da 30 nu hahahahahahaah



mohali wich sadda raaj chalda hai


----------



## WAQAS119

Prism said:


> barey din da rola paya c tu,hun samaan chako itho


 
   
teray pioo da ki lay lia mein?


----------



## kingkobra

KarachiPunk said:


> india is a half team playing against a full team of pakistan, if pakistan bowling prevails, indians will be easilt tackled...
> 
> just look at the morale of yuvraj and gambhir, indians are pissing in hih pressure and its their crowd who will make them lose...
> 
> indians havent see a good pakistani side yet, so they are just bring the past and avoidin to speak on the current circumstances..
> 
> but its good indians are dreaming, good dreams are night mares in the end...


 
i thought you were good at english..
will see what happens next Wednesday


----------



## Thorough Pro

Congratulation ti India, on winnint hte QF and sending the Ausies home. Good for cricket in south asia.


----------



## Vinod2070

The World cup is going to Sachin's cupboard straight.

Both were made to order and made for each other.

Dur hato ae duniya walon... WC2011 hamaaraa hai.


----------



## Paan Singh

WAQAS119 said:


> teray pioo da ki lay lia mein?


 
pioo nu wich kyun lya re ho.........
samaan chako itho,kidre hor dera lao....


----------



## gaurish

KarachiPunk said:


> india is a half team playing against a full team of pakistan, if pakistan bowling prevails, indians will be easilt tackled...
> 
> just look at the morale of yuvraj and gambhir, indians are pissing in hih pressure and its their crowd who will make them lose...
> 
> indians havent see a good pakistani side yet, so they are just bring the past and avoidin to speak on the current circumstances..
> 
> but its good indians are dreaming, good dreams are night mares in the end...


 
Hello Mr u havent seeen a worst Pakistan side yet tooo....  so dont jump to conclusion... We have seasoned cricketers... and u have not yet seen the perfect batting performance from Indian yet and that might happen in semis


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ALL Indians dance ...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yesterday i saw indian hosts on a indian channel shoutin tht our players should be banned due to their suspicious bowling techniques..... today i saw indians do the same..Copied Pakistani bowlers and use the stategy Pakistan used...(Copied us).......Funny


----------



## Paan Singh

chalo wankhede chaley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humanist

*HERE WE COME PAKISTAN*


----------



## indushek

Congratulations bhai log, India won.

Waiting for the main game now on 30th. No predictions right now but am happy that we kicked the Aussies out of WC.

*AUSSIE KI AISI KI TAISI* hogayi


----------



## blackops

*listen to this one guys *
Ponting, apni biwi se:Mujhe chai to dena..Biwi ne plate me chai daal ke diya.ponting ghusse se bola:Cup mein daal ke do!Biwi: CUP to tera Baap Dhoni le jayega isi me peene ki aadat daal. ;-)


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> May the best team win.
> 
> And India is obviously the best.


 
*The best team is out of the WC *


----------



## WAQAS119

Prism said:


> pioo nu wich kyun lya re ho.........
> samaan chako itho,kidre hor dera lao....


 
sorry paain! hoor dasso


----------



## Mirza Jatt

*No One messes with him.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## killeragent

*Just for Fun...JoSH of India ...SALUTE*


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Jana said:


> *The best team is out of the WC *


 
is kenya the best team according to you ??


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yesterday i saw indian hosts on a indian channel shoutin tht our players should be banned due to their suspicious bowling techniques..... today i saw indians do the same..Copied Pakistani bowlers and use the stategy Pakistan used...(Copied us).......Funny


 
 May I ask for the proof ?


----------



## JonAsad

Errrrrr- Pakistan vs India Semi Final- Errrrrr

Pakistan is going to win very easily- Pakistani bowling and batting is well balanced- while indian batting is strong and bowling is full of crap-
It is going to be a walk in the park for Team Pakistan-


----------



## Imran Khan

IndianTiger said:


> same thing pakistani said in the war of 1971 ha ha ha...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> same thing in diffrent case pakistani said in the war of 1971 ha ha ha...


 
1971 main world cup hoa tha troll shahab?


----------



## IndianTiger

indushek said:


> Congratulations bhai log, India won.
> 
> Waiting for the main game now on 30th. No predictions right now but am happy that we kicked the Aussies out of WC.
> 
> *AUSSIE KI AISI KI TAISI* hogayi


 
thts true,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

gaurish said:


> Hello Mr u havent seeen a worst Pakistan side yet tooo....  so dont jump to conclusion... We have seasoned cricketers... and u have not yet seen the perfect batting performance from Indian yet and that might happen in semis


 
no, we al have seen the worst of pakistani side, in NZ match, i prayed then, one lose was crucial, that wound was enough for them to realize their mistakes...

upon sachin's cupboard, 

mark my works, we will hunt your sachin down like a pack of wolves, so much for aussie storm, gayle storm, pollard storm, sachin is nothing more than an old sheep waiting for his end.., he just needs a bit from good pace and he is gone with the wind

our pacers, you will not have a hint....


----------



## Paan Singh

RAW done his job atlast......


----------



## gaurish

This pakistaninationalist is on some kind of mission out here... we are talking on cricket here and not on India pakistan war...


----------



## Spring Onion

IndianTiger said:


> same thing pakistani said in the war of 1971 ha ha ha...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> same thing in diffrent case pakistani said in the war of 1971 ha ha ha...


  tum bharti jaldi hee apni awkat pee aa jatay ho.

cut the crap atleast in sports threads.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> *Juice *ka drum bhejwao ab bola tha na



*Yelo 3 bottles Drum bhii aa jaiga courier kr diya hai...



*



Jana said:


> patakhay ??? no firing no AK



Nope no AK'S its illegal here  patakho nai bhi utna hi shoor krna hai or AK nai bhi waise bhi...

=====================================
*And Thanks@ All Pakistanis who supported India in Today's Match...*


----------



## Imran Khan

Humanist said:


> *HERE WE COME PAKISTAN*


 
wrong we are coming in india lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Humanist said:


> *HERE WE COME PAKISTAN*


 
LOVE TO SEE N HEAR QOUMI TARANA BEING PLAYED IN MOHALI-INDIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> *The best team is out of the WC *


 
No, it is going to lift the world cup.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

I really wasnt expecting this man


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Oye hoye,, lagta hai ladayi chalu ho gyi yaha pe too..*


----------



## fawwaxs

Congratulations


----------



## Paan Singh

phir kon aa rya hai india........

be very careful......


----------



## Spring Onion

blackops said:


> *listen to this one guys *
> Ponting, apni biwi se:Mujhe chai to dena..Biwi ne plate me chai daal ke diya.ponting ghusse se bola:Cup mein daal ke do!Biwi: CUP to tera Baap Dhoni le jayega isi me peene ki aadat daal. ;-)


 
*What a Raunchiest joke *


----------



## Paan Singh

B_R_I_C said:


> *Oye hoye lagta hai ladayi chalu ho gyi yaha pe too..*


 
sara kammal tre lisa aunty da hai


----------



## gaurish

KarachiPunk said:


> no, we al have seen the worst of pakistani side, in NZ match, i prayed then, one lose was crucial, that wound was enough for them to realize their mistakes...
> 
> upon sachin's cupboard,
> 
> mark my works, we will hunt your sachin down like a pack of wolves, so much for aussie storm, gayle storm, pollard storm, sachin is nothing more than an old sheep waiting for his end.., he just needs a bit from good pace and he is gone with the wind
> 
> our pacers, you will not have a hint....


 
Pressure is more on Pakistan then India... u havent yet broken the Jinx of loosing to India in a world cup match.... How can u even talk abt sachin like this .... he is not comparable to any of ur cricketers in ur cricketing history


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> LOVE TO SEE N HEAR QOUMI TARANA BEING PLAYED IN MOHALI-INDIA.


 
It will be amazing experience!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> *What a Raunchiest joke *


 
last day.....

pakistani member played this joke on dhoni...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Prism said:


> phir kon aa rya hai india........
> 
> be very careful......


 
Pakistan


----------



## iPhone

Oh JeeZ 120 ppl in this thread


----------



## WAQAS119

B_R_I_C said:


> *Oye hoye,, lagta hai ladayi chalu ho gyi yaha pe too..*


 
tum bhi aa jao beech mein!


----------



## Vinod2070

KarachiPunk said:


> no, we al have seen the worst of pakistani side, in NZ match, i prayed then, one lose was crucial, that wound was enough for them to realize their mistakes...
> 
> upon sachin's cupboard,
> 
> mark my works, we will hunt your sachin down like a pack of wolves, so much for aussie storm, gayle storm, pollard storm, sachin is nothing more than an old sheep waiting for his end.., he just needs a bit from good pace and he is gone with the wind
> 
> our pacers, you will not have a hint....


 
I am sure you remember this. Every Pakistani does.

Shoaib was at his best then. Let's see what you have got now.


----------



## ashok321

As long as Pakistan has Akmal n Afridis - we shall be in the Final.....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Prism said:


> sara kammal tre lisa aunty da hai


 
hahahahaaha,,,uska kamal kaise hai??? wo to kabhi screen se bahar bhi nahi nikalti??


----------



## desiman

Glorious Resolve said:


> Errrrrr- Pakistan vs India Semi Final- Errrrrr
> 
> Pakistan is going to win very easily- Pakistani bowling and batting is well balanced- while indian batting is strong and bowling is full of crap-
> It is going to be a walk in the park for Team Pakistan-


 
We will see who laughs after Wednesday. Dont be so confident of your bowling, the same bowling got wacked like school boys by New Zealand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

WAQAS119 said:


> Pakistan


 
pura pakistan aa rha hai.
bhai itni ticket ni hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Well, Pakistan better get ready for a thrashing. Very unlikely they'll win against India in India that too with crazy Indian crowd.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> *What a Raunchiest joke *


 
There was nothing "Raunchiest" about it .


----------



## gaurish

India will score 350 + if the bat first in Mohali and bat pakistan out of the game......


----------



## Imran Khan

IndianTiger said:


> cant u read, "same thing in diffrent case", it means in diffrent form and diffrent times, pakis get over confident, before conflict,


 
and you got energy from trolling ?


----------



## KS

*Fvck you Sledgers. Go have kangaroo curry * 

And Pakistan here we come.


*Now I dnt give a shyt if we win the WC or not. Win the next game. I am done.*


----------



## kugga

India jeet gya    tension waala match ho ga ab


----------



## Paan Singh

B_R_I_C said:


> hahahahaaha,,,uska kamal kaise hai??? wo to kabhi screen se bahar bhi nahi nikalti??


 
according to my sources....

uvraj saw one episode few days back...
but still he is charged up


----------



## Pride

I am double happy today.. one for entering in to semi finals and then second and more important.. seeing F***ing loser face of Ponting..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

WAQAS119 said:


> tum bhi aa jao beech mein!



Nahi bhaii maine nahi ana  Happy Fighting! I am peace keeper..P


----------



## gaurish

iPhone said:


> Well, Pakistan better get ready for a thrashing. Very unlikely they'll win against India in India that too with crazy Indian crowd.


 
altlast some one is sensible here.... but if Pakistan wins it will be a historic win for them... but odds are stacked in favour of India


----------



## ashok321

Top 4 batsmen - 3 ARE Indians.......how can Pakistan reach into Final....sorry


----------



## StingRoy

kugga said:


> India jeet gya    tension waala match ho ga ab


 
You are right... you should be tensed now


----------



## W.11

gaurish said:


> Pressure is more on Pakistan then India... u havent yet broken the Jinx of loosing to India in a world cup match.... How can u even talk abt sachin like this .... he is not comparable to any of ur cricketers in ur cricketing history


 
really, your sachin, is nothing more than a flat wicket player, your sachin boasts abt 200 runs, well saeed anwer made 194 record when sachin used to be a young boy, no offence, but your sachin made 200 possible when wickets became flat and the odis became more of a batting friendly thing then bowling, now u can score 350 without hurdle, anwer made 194, when even 220 was a big thing back then... and it was against indians in their own ground

pakistan will finally show the real sachin, that he is old, he is being desparately dragged on by bharti board, he is useless against quality teams

and muhahaha for sachin friendly ground on finals, our younus and asads will be thankful for that, will miss sachin that day nevertheless.. an old man making india fool


----------



## Humanist

*Indian team will make it sure that ur tarana will only be played in Mohali and not in Mumbai..*


----------



## iPhone

Pride said:


> I am double happy today.. one for entering in to semi finals and then second and more important.. seeing F***ing loser face of Ponting..


 
Yeah that was a pretty sad look.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Prism said:


> according to my sources....
> 
> uvraj saw one episode few days back...
> but still he is charged up


 

*hahahahah,,,accha?? to fir ye secret Dhoni aur Yusuf ko bhi batao naa *


----------



## JonAsad

desiman said:


> We will see who laughs after Wednesday. Dont be so confident of your bowling, the same bowling got wacked like school boys by New Zealand.


 
Yup- can be said about your batting- 3 big collapses before quarter final-


----------



## ashok321

Bas tarane me khush raho - aur kuch nahi milna....


----------



## gaurish

Indian bleeded blue today and Australia bleeded Red today


----------



## Ammyy

Zahir need a good partner with him then they will make our way to finals


----------



## kugga

StingRoy said:


> You are right... you should be tensed now


 
Yaar Allah karey ab pak jeet jaaey India jeet gya tou tum log aur shokhey ho jaao gay


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> No, it is going to lift the world cup.


 
thanks for showing your confidence in Pakistani team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

B_R_I_C said:


> Nahi bhaii maine nahi ana  Happy Fighting! I am peace keeper..P


 
chalo peace wali larai kar lo phir


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

KarachiPunk said:


> really, your sachin, is nothing more than a flat wicket player, your sachin boasts abt 200 runs, well saeed anwer made 194 record when sachin used to be a young boy, no offence, but your sachin made 200 possible when wickets became flat and the odis became more of a batting friendly thing then bowling, now u can score 350 without hurdle, anwer made 194, when even 220 was a big thing back then... and it was against indians in their own ground
> 
> pakistan will finally show the real sachin, that he is old, he is desparately fragged on by bharti board, he is useless against quality teams


 
You made no sense dear .Try again .


----------



## JonAsad

gaurish said:


> India will score 350 + if the bat first in Mohali and bat pakistan out of the game......


 
Last time you tried to bat some team out of the game- they nearly choked you - You cant just rely on Batting- Be careful-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Match kis date mai hai agla?? semifinal IND vs PAK ?? 28th ya 30th ko??


----------



## kavish

Aab India pakka World-cup JITEGA.
200% sure!!!!!!!

aab India ko koi nahi hara sakta..!!!
.
.
.
How?
.
.

Virende(R)a
Tendulk(A)r
Yuvra(J)
Patha(N)
Dhon(I)
Virat (K)ohli
Harbh(A)jan
Z. Kha(N)
Gau(T)am,
R. As(H)win,

Jis Team me RAJNIKANTH chupa ho,
wo kabhi haaregi kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gaurish

KarachiPunk said:


> really, your sachin, is nothing more than a flat wicket player, your sachin boasts abt 200 runs, well saeed anwer made 194 record when sachin used to be a young boy, no offence, but your sachin made 200 possible when wickets became flat and the odis became more of a batting friendly thing then bowling, now u can score 350 without hurdle, anwer made 194, when even 220 was a big thing back then... and it was against indians in their own ground
> 
> pakistan will finally show the real sachin, that he is old, he is desparately fragged on by bharti board, he is useless against quality teams


 
You can compare ur Anwar with our Ganguly... if u talkinn abt stats.... Sachin contributed today and wicket was not flat was it?


----------



## Pride

iPhone said:


> Yeah that was a pretty sad look.



And u r sad seeing an egoistic, irritating, racist character losing.. but I was happy when Pak won and Aus lose and today it is more


----------



## kugga

DRDO said:


> Zahir need a good partner with him then they will make our way to finals


 
but i think his partner will not play in men's team....


----------



## Spring Onion

gaurish said:


> altlast some one is sensible here.... but if Pakistan wins it will be a historic win for them... but odds are stacked in favour of India


 
Frankly India was termed hot favourit by experts whereas Pakistani team was not even termed cold favoruit for QF by them so along with odds these things are also in your favour besides home ground and your crowd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

KarachiPunk said:


> really, your sachin, is nothing more than a flat wicket player, your sachin boasts abt 200 runs, well saeed anwer made 194 record when sachin used to be a young boy, no offence, but your sachin made 200 possible when wickets became flat and the odis became more of a batting friendly thing then bowling, now u can score 350 without hurdle, anwer made 194, when even 220 was a big thing back then... and it was against indians in their own ground
> 
> pakistan will finally show the real sachin, that he is old, he is desparately fragged on by bharti board, he is useless against quality teams


 
You are actually trying to compare him to Sachin!

He has scored 18000 runs. 49 centuries, countless wins for his team.

No one else comes even close. Its not about one innings only.

Ask any cricket fan in the world, he will know Sachin. Most will not even know when Saeed came and went.


----------



## iPhone

Humanist said:


> *Indian team will make it sure that ur tarana will only be played in Mohali and not in Mumbai..*


 
Don't even play the tarana if that soothes your feelings.


----------



## Paan Singh

how many of u r coming in mohali??


----------



## KS

WAQAS119 said:


> chalo peace wali larai kar lo phir


 
CHUMMI BABA


----------



## kavish

B_R_I_C said:


> Match kis date mai hai agla?? semifinal IND vs PAK ?? 28th ya 30th ko??


 
World Cup Schedule

Click here!
Date Match Venue Time
-------------------------------------------------------------
Mar 25	QF3: New Zealand vs SA	Mirpur	1400
Mar 26	QF4: Sri Lanka vs England	Colombo	1430
Mar 29	SF1: Winner QF3 v QF4 Colombo	1430
Mar 30	SF2: Pakistan v India Mohali	1430
Apr 2	FINAL	Mumbai	1430

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Look Guys anything can happen btw Ind-Pak match beacuse both teams give there 200% and no one wana loose.....so no one can predict about it..!!! Anything can happen!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> thanks for showing your confidence in Pakistani team


 
Let me color code it right for you.

*No, it is going to lift the world cup.*


----------



## Paan Singh

its almost clear that india can chase 250+ with this batting line up.........

and today bowling was better than before


----------



## JonAsad

ashok321 said:


> Bas tarane me khush raho - aur kuch nahi milna....


 
Maang kon reha hai? Hum to CUP layk hi jaein gay- Rok saktay ho to rok lo -


----------



## JonAsad

kavish said:


> Aab India pakka World-cup JITEGA.
> 200% sure!!!!!!!
> 
> aab India ko koi nahi hara sakta..!!!
> .
> .
> .
> How?
> .
> .
> 
> Virende(R)a
> Tendulk(A)r
> Yuvra(J)
> Patha(N)
> Dhon(I)
> Virat (K)ohli
> Harbh(A)jan
> Z. Kha(N)
> Gau(T)am,
> R. As(H)win,
> 
> Jis Team me RAJNIKANTH chupa ho,
> wo kabhi haaregi kya?


 
   

Epic Man- 

But india will loose- Rajnikanth or Srikanth doesn't matter-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gaurish

Glorious Resolve said:


> Last time you tried to bat some team out of the game- they nearly choked you - You cant just rely on Batting- Be careful-


 
didnt u see our feilding today??? execpt munaf our bowling is also good


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Jana said:


> Frankly India was termed hot favourit by experts whereas Pakistani team was not even termed cold favoruit for QF by them so along with odds these things are also in your favour besides home ground and your crowd


 
Pitches in India and pakistan are not very different and mohali is known to have pacer friendly wicket which will help you more than India.

About the crowd , well i think it does more harm than good to India because the amount of pressure they put the players under .


----------



## alphamale

At last aussie domination has ended after many years.

thanks pakistan for loosening aussie roots & thanks india for pulling it out of ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## gaurish

nick_indian said:


> Pitches in India and pakistan are not very different and mohali is known to have pacer friendly wicket which will help you more than India.
> 
> About the crowd , well i think it does more harm than good to India because the amount of pressure they put the players under .


 
I dont think they will leave any grass on the pitch ... pitch will be flat batting track i feel... i just called the curator


----------



## JonAsad

gaurish said:


> I dont think they will leave any grass on the pitch ... pitch will be flat batting track i feel... i just called the curator


 
Pakistanis are natural stroke makers- give us a flat wicket and tamasha dekho-


----------



## kavish

Glorious Resolve said:


> Epic Man-
> 
> But india will loose- Rajnikanth or Srikanth doesn't matter-



like today....
mind it..


----------



## Humanist

Pointing in press conference : India will beat Pakistan in Semi final..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

on 24.......
>>>damn evil indians..

on 30
>>>damn evil bhartis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Dhoni Said in Post Match Presentation-

India will be under huge pressure- to win against Pakistan- doesn't matter if you loose world cup-

Australian coach said that india vs australia will be a mini final- i say our match is going to be the Mother of all mini finals -


----------



## Spring Onion

what is this dada hathi ????? they are saying his prediction once again comes true? is is ripe off of octopus ??


----------



## gaurish

Glorious Resolve said:


> Pakistanis are natural stroke makers- give us a flat wicket and tamasha dekho-


 
where do they make strokes?  ..when did they last time manufactured strokes? I din see in CWC 2011 yet


----------



## W.11

gaurish said:


> You can compare ur Anwar with our Ganguly... if u talkinn abt stats.... Sachin contributed today and wicket was not flat was it?


 
bwhahahaha ganguly, its like comparing a coal to the diamond, a coal have carbon and so does diamond but they are different isotropes, but ganguly is coal and saaed anwer diamond

sachin, sewag, will be gone in few balls, for gambhir, he will piss before facing laala bwhahahaha

for others, will give them a sort of a bowling try out for woman cricketers.....

all your batsmen and bowlers are an unfair oldie match for our young players n there high bowling calibre...


----------



## Dalai Lama

Is it over yet? Who won. I was busy all day.


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Pakistanis are natural stroke makers- give us a flat wicket and tamasha dekho-


 
paaji flag change kar lo,
halle ek hafta hai baaki,
free wich suggestion de rya haan


----------



## JonAsad

kavish said:


> like today....
> mind it..


 
Nope- Like VS South Africa 

Annay punnay rascala mind it !!!!!


----------



## KS

More than Ponting, should have seen the face of that sore looser Shaun Tait. Ch****ya was sledging Sachin,Yuvi and Raina.


----------



## Spring Onion

nick_indian said:


> Pitches in India and pakistan are not very different and mohali is known to have pacer friendly wicket which will help you more than India.
> 
> About the crowd , well i think it does more harm than good to India because the amount of pressure they put the players under .


 
The dew there will make it difficult for us . not a good ground


----------



## Aqua

alphamale said:


> At last aussie domination has ended after many years.
> 
> thanks pakistan for loosening aussie roots & thanks india for pulling it out of ground.


 
Yes, finally Aussie's CWC winning journey stopped here. It shows that Indian and Pakistan are BEST in the world. It will be deadful for any team in the world if they play together like in Indopak XI vs world.


----------



## W.11

your batsmen play for the gallery(fame) and money not for bharat for themselves and not for the team

just look at the foolish run out.... beat your yuvi for it, he plays for crowd admiration

pakistanis did this and all maliks etc etc were kicked out

also your dhoni cant even captain indian team properly, in that match pakistan will be playing 3 captains together, 2 former and one present one..


----------



## Mirza Jatt

i would have said 50-50 match but unfortunately for Pakistan its Mohali.....the den of our tiger in form.....beware of him....


----------



## Nirvana

Ponting rickshaw pakad Aani ghari jaa .


----------



## JonAsad

gaurish said:


> where do they make strokes?  ..when did they last time manufactured strokes? I din see in CWC 2011 yet


 
Lol-- watch Pakistan vs West Indies again- you looser- 
We beat them by 10 wickets- while your so called all mighty batting line up was all out in 49.1 overs against them- even when their premier fast bowler Kemar Roach and Gayle were not playing-


----------



## gaurish

KarachiPunk said:


> your batsmen play for the gallery(fame) and money not for bharat


 
What did mohamad ammer salman butt and mohd asif play for??? and still one Akmal playin in ur team who is tainted.... ???Our crickters play for our country and not for money... stupid comments ....... dont troll


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> paaji flag change kar lo,
> halle ek hafta hai baaki,
> free wich suggestion de rya haan


 
O rain diyo ji- hun ki load ay- Hun Flag apna apna -


----------



## KS

KarachiPunk said:


> your batsmen *play for the gallery(fame)* and money not for bharat


 
Agreed. Today they achieved more fame than anytime before.


----------



## kavish

Glorious Resolve said:


> Nope- Like VS South Africa
> 
> Annay punnay rascala mind it !!!!!



Nope- Like Pakistan VS New Zealand 

mind it !!!!!


----------



## gaurish

Glorious Resolve said:


> Lol-- watch Pakistan vs West Indies again- you looser-
> We beat them by 10 wickets- while your so called all mighty batting line up was all out in 49.1 overs against them- even when their premier fast bowler Kemar Roach and Gayle were not playing-


 
chasing 100 odd runs makes u feel u are stroke makers???


----------



## KS

Glorious Resolve said:


> Lol-- watch Pakistan vs West Indies again- you looser-
> We beat them by 10 wickets- while your so called all mighty batting line up was all out in 49.1 overs against them- even when their premier fast bowler Kemar Roach and Gayle were not playing-


 
Lol you won against a second rate team, like a county club. not Australia - three time back to abck champions on a minefield of a wicket.


----------



## fawwaxs

Waiting for Bal Thakeray to say something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

KarachiPunk said:


> your batsmen play for the gallery(fame) and money not for bharat for themselves and not for the team
> 
> just look at the foolish run out.... beat your yuvi for it, he plays for crowd admiration
> 
> pakistanis did this and all maliks etc etc were kicked out
> 
> also your dhoni cant even captain indian team properly, in that match pakistan will be playing 3 captains together, 2 former and one present one..


 
no fayeda sir,
mohali is the home ground of uvraj..
anyway best of luck


----------



## iPhone

KarachiPunk said:


> your batsmen play for the gallery(fame) and money not for bharat


 
Guy, stop it. Dont talk too big and I would request that to all my fellow Pakistanis. You know our team, it crumbles under pressure. All these stats account for . Just be quiet and wait till next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

fawwaxs said:


> Waiting for Bal Thakeray to say something


 
he will not need to say anything


----------



## JonAsad

Indian Jatt said:


> i would have said 50-50 match but unfortunately for Pakistan its Mohali.....the den of our tiger in form.....beware of him....


 
ik kahawat yaad arehi jay- kehnay ki load hrgi jay- ya samajh aa gai? -


----------



## W.11

Karthic Sri said:


> Agreed. Today they achieved more fame than anytime before.


 
individual fame, u must be greatful to pakistan to knock the proud aussies before it went for india, otherwise, they would have gone like champions and high morale beaten you up, squashed you like an insect


----------



## Prometheus

Ponting went home and asked for tea ........his wife bought tea in a tray.......ponting got angry and said "wheres the cup lady?

Wife replied" dhoni gonna take......this is all left deal with it


----------



## alphamale

*All u ppl out there, get ready for the..............*

 Clash of the titans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riju78

i cant even imagine how it will be HERE if *india beats pakistan*!!! it will be fun to come back to this thread then!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Get your sheilas and munnies ready. Our boys are comin to town.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> O rain diyo ji- hun ki load ay- Hun Flag apna apna -


 
oh main kya kidrey fir mainu gallan kadrey raho ki koi suggestion ni dita tu


----------



## Prometheus

fawwaxs said:


> Waiting for Bal Thakeray to say something


 
Good for you..........match is in mohali not in mumbai


----------



## ZaYYaF

For next one week, PDF gonna have more spice here than ever!


----------



## JonAsad

iPhone said:


> Guy, stop it. Dont talk too big and I would request that to all my fellow Pakistanis. You know our team, it crumbles under pressure. All these stats account for . Just be quiet and wait till next week.


 
You should sit quiet and wait till next week with all your reservations- we can't - No Body can stop us now- *WE PAKISTANIS ARE THE INEVITABLES TO HAPPEN*- Pakistan FTW !!!!!!


----------



## W.11

i hope shoaib takes tendulker wicket and snatch all the sachin glory for himself before retirement, sachin has played the kids for too long now, it deserves some classic treatment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

fawwaxs said:


> Get your sheilas and munnies ready. Our boys are comin to town.



they are ready..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Dhak dhak go .......india go.......india india india india


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Okay,now who ended the World cup winning streak of the aussies?
Glorious Resolve,i hope you are here ,our last game of the tournament?We are coming to make your team's last game of the tournament to Mohali.

And yes,Yuvraj Singh is the star.7 matches and more about 350 runs,with 11 wickets,he is bound to be the player of the world cup.












*And i loved the way he dedicated all his determination and achievements to "My country,my nation"*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KS

KarachiPunk said:


> individual fame, u must be greatful to pakistan to knock the proud aussies before it went for india, otherwise, they would have gone like champions and high morale beaten you up, squashed you like an insect


 
No use whether Pakistan beat them or not. It was a brand new match today not the second innings of the Pak-Aus match and Aus had to follow on. .

We beat them on our own talent. Pakistan comes nowhere inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

riju78 said:


> i cant even imagine how it will be HERE if *india beats pakistan*!!! it will be fun to come back to this thread then!!!!


 
Now, how will the Indian team SLEEP until the 30th of March? ;-) Pakistan aaway hi aaway!


----------



## Skull and Bones

fawwaxs said:


> Get your sheilas and munnies ready. Our boys are comin to town.


 
Nopez, we've hired Meera forthe job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gaurish

KarachiPunk said:


> i hope shoaib takes tendulker wicket and snatch all the sachin glory for himself before retirement, sachin has played the kids for too long now, it deserves some classic treatment


 
shoaib cant stand on his feet he is overweight now....


----------



## Kinetic

*I said I will stop posting in this forum if Aussies win the WC again......... thanks to team India I can continue.... * 


Thread: Which team are you supporting apart from your home team?



Kinetic said:


> I see the chances of Sri Lanka and Pakistan. They have good balanced team, will work in subcontinent.
> 
> *Aussies: no way. I will stop posting in this forum if they win!*
> SA: Will not stand against Asian teams. But anything can happen.
> BD: No chance against big teams.
> WI: Poor show so far but can surprise in one or two.
> NZ: Simply no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Glorious Resolve said:


> ik kahawat yaad arehi jay- kehnay ki load hrgi jay- ya samajh aa gai? -



lol..bai pella tarikke naal punjabi che gal karna seekh la..baad ch sanu samjhayin


----------



## kavish

riju78 said:


> i cant even imagine how it will be HERE if *india beats pakistan*!!! it will be fun to come back to this thread then!!!!


 
sahi..... me..
pahaile hi pakistani pakistan defance . pk pe minority me hai...

us din to shayad d koi milega hi nahi!!!!!


----------



## EastWest

KarachiPunk said:


> individual fame, u must be greatful to pakistan to knock the proud aussies before it went for india, otherwise, they would have gone like champions and high morale beaten you up, squashed you like an insect


 
hey kid!!

Time for u to go to sleep !!!


----------



## W.11

Prometheus said:


> Ponting went home and asked for tea ........his wife bought tea in a tray.......ponting got angry and said "wheres the cup lady?
> 
> Wife replied" dhoni gonna take......this is all left deal with it


 
bwhahahahaha dhobi's gonna take a tea cup, others will share the trophy, good luch with it.... bwhahahahahaha

hope when dhobi asks for cup, his wife smashes the china cup on him lollzz


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> oh main kya kidrey fir mainu gallan kadrey raho ki koi suggestion ni dita tu


 
Oo Paa ji- tusi suggestions na dawo- ay cup day dawo -


----------



## KS

*There are currently 92 users browsing this thread. (41 members and 51 guests)*

Karthic Sri CHARGER ZaYYaF Punjabbi Munda Viraat Prometheus Glorious Resolve peacekeeper gaurish xenon EastWest KarachiPunk Humanist gowthamraj+ ashok321 Skull and Bones matti takeiteasy kavish riju78 fawwaxs alphamale Indian Jatt iPhone Nothing bilalhaider Bas_tum_Pak Jana IndianTiger Burninspice RayBan StingRoy VSS Avishekh Whistler Abhishek_+


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

This game as anticipated before,was the game of true champion and the best teams in the world.
Well played to Australia as well.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Skull and Bones said:


> Nopez, we've hired Meera forthe job.



How can you forget Veena Malik


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> they are ready..


 
Oye teri- oney sheilla tay munni mangi c- tu apni offer la ditti -


----------



## iPhone

Glorious Resolve said:


> You should sit quiet and wait till next week with all your reservations- we can't - No Body can stop us now- *WE PAKISTANIS ARE THE INEVITABLES TO HAPPEN*- Pakistan FTW !!!!!!


 
Well, alright then!!! lol


----------



## EastWest

fawwaxs said:


> Now, how will the Indian team SLEEP until the 30th of March? ;-) Pakistan aaway hi aaway!


 
Dont worry about india..think about pakistani team..they will even pull their hairs out now that they will face indian team


----------



## StingRoy

Jana said:


> what is this dada hathi ????? they are saying his prediction once again comes true? is is ripe off of octopus ??


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

yaar i feel bad for brett lee and ponting , I dont know why .


----------



## JonAsad

Indian Jatt said:


> lol..bai pella tarikke naal punjabi che gal karna seekh la..baad ch sanu samjhayin


 
Apni punjabi apnay kol rekh- ay gal keran naal world cup nai jit lena tun- wada aya menu Punjabi sikhan wala-


----------



## Vinod2070

Skull and Bones said:


> Nopez, we've hired Meera forthe job.


 
Also Veena with Ashmit Patel.


----------



## fawwaxs

Prism said:


> they are ready..


 
we will supply eggs too... I am sure that there will be shortage after semi


----------



## Mirza Jatt




----------



## StingRoy

Karthic Sri said:


> *There are currently 92 users browsing this thread. (41 members and 51 guests)*


I think I saw upto 130 in total just after the win. Our Chinese brothers must be feeling lonely...


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Oo Paa ji- tusi suggestions na dawo- ay cup day dawo -


 
icc(indian cricket council) new sadde vastey special tayar kita hai..........
suggestion le lo,cup koi ni milna


----------



## riju78

if india wins that will be the end of karanchi punk in this forum!!!!!

hopefully kamran akmal will be playing tooo!!!!


----------



## Paan Singh

fawwaxs said:


> we will supply eggs too... I am sure that there will be shortage after semi


 
paaji le lo is nu,aaio milna hai ithey


----------



## kavish

Karthic Sri said:


> *There are currently 92 users browsing this thread. (41 members and 51 guests)*
> 
> Karthic Sri CHARGER ZaYYaF Punjabbi Munda Viraat Prometheus Glorious Resolve peacekeeper gaurish xenon EastWest KarachiPunk Humanist gowthamraj+ ashok321 Skull and Bones matti takeiteasy kavish riju78 fawwaxs alphamale Indian Jatt iPhone Nothing bilalhaider Bas_tum_Pak Jana IndianTiger Burninspice RayBan StingRoy VSS Avishekh Whistler Abhishek_+


 
coz..
on 30th march..
there will be..





India vs Pakistan


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Glorious Resolve said:


> Apni punjabi apnay kol rekh- ay gal keran naal world cup nai jit lena tun- wada aya menu Punjabi sikhan wala-


 
lol....hun mainu kahawat yaad aya wa....main dassa k tu samjh gaya ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ignited Mind

nick_indian said:


> yaar i feel bad for brett lee and ponting , I dont know why .


 
No need to feel bad for anybody. They've had a great run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Some snaps of today's match.....

enjoy.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

Congrats to India for this match 

Now the real game will begin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*Now the best one... *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KS

Looser....







*@Kinetic -* I cant see the thanks button.. So a hundred thanks for posting the pic of Ponting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Kinetic said:


> *Now the best one... *


 
His attitude at last got busted and by whom?By India,Pakistanis defeated them but we are the one's who threw them outta the cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

i m sad abt ponting...
his career seems to be over..
gr8 cricketer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Punjabbi Munda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphamale

lolllllllllllll Indian & pakistani members are heating up. PDF is on fire............


----------



## StingRoy

Zaki said:


> Congrats to India for this match
> Now the real game will begin


 
It will be interesting to watch the ramp up to the match... waiting for Dhoni and Afridi's statements before the showdown.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Yuvraj Singh!,dil jit lita tuney mera mundiya!Chak de phatte!Brhuuuuuaaaaaa!
Jeetega bhai Jeetega India Jeetega!
Go India Go !


----------



## Kinetic

Karthic Sri said:


> Looser....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Kinetic -* I cant see the thanks button.. So a hundred thanks for posting the pic of Ponting.


 
Good one. Aussies just don't play the game inside field but outside also. game of words. Just see what these guys were saying for last few days.  




> i m sad abt ponting...
> his career seems to be over..
> gr8 cricketer



great cricketer yes but certainly not a great man.


----------



## ZaYYaF

Great win team India. Now the game is set for 30th march. May the best team of the day win!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Ponting's a great batsmen,no doubt about it.
But not a great cricketer,he doesn't have the spirit to play the game in the right spirit.


----------



## gaurish

Team comparison

Sachin - Shehazad - - - can we compare?

Sehwag - Hafeez - - - Should we compare??

Gambhir - Younis - - - Gambhir better..

Kohli - misbah - - - Misbah better

Raina - Akmal - - - Raina better

Yuvraj - Afridi - - - conistent yuvraj more better

Dhoni - Akmal - - - Of cource dhoni

Ashwin - Ajmal - - - in balance

harbhajan - Rehman - - - in balance

Munaf - Razzak - - - Razzak wins it

Zaheer - umar - - - in balance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Kinetic said:


> Good one. Aussies just don't play the game inside field but outside also. game of words. Just see what these guys were saying for last few days.
> .


 
Yes. This looser was sledging Sachin.!!!! .Must have been pissing in his nappies when Sachin first played his international cricket. I hope the crowd showed him some nice 'vocabulary' in Gujarati while going towards the dressing room.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Glorious Resolve said:


> Pakistanis are natural stroke makers- give us a flat wicket and tamasha dekho-


 
Jahan sab khelte hain wahan tum b khelo - special treatment kyo mangte ho....Itne kamzor aur lachar ho kiya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riju78

just to douse the fire
check this out........ 
"Man, it don't matter where you come in to bat, the score is still zero."
Viv Richards to Sunil Gavaskar at Madras 1983.

Gavaskar had decided to come in at no 4 for that test. But Malcolm Marshall got Anshuman Gaekwad and Dilip Vengsarkar for ducks , Gavaskar had to walk in at 0/2. Gavaskar made 236*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baker

pakistan last match and now india... the mighty aussies fell of the knees on subcontinent.. Great....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana




----------



## Trisonics

How many Indian here are drunk/tipsy right now? Say Cheeeeeeeeeeeeers!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kavish

same gonna repeat in 2011..vvv








....................................ICC WORLD CUP 2011 FINAL^^^


----------



## farhan_9909

gaurish said:


> Team comparison
> 
> Sachin - Shehazad - - - can we compare?
> 
> Sehwag - Hafeez - - - Should we compare??
> 
> Gambhir - Younis - - - Gambhir better..
> 
> Kohli - misbah - - - Misbah better
> 
> Raina - Akmal - - - Raina better
> 
> Yuvraj - Afridi - - - conistent yuvraj more better
> 
> Dhoni - Akmal - - - Of cource dhoni
> 
> Ashwin - Ajmal - - - in balance
> 
> harbhajan - Rehman - - - in balance
> 
> Munaf - Razzak - - - Razzak wins it
> 
> Zaheer - umar - - - in balance


 
Your great bats men are nothing against our bowler

also in the previous match kamran and hafeez scored plus 100.if in the coming gamethey do it again.

sachin and sehwag are your good batsmen
rest are nothing against pakistan bowler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

i hate it to defeat indian at their home stadium

bt this is their own mistakes

By Shahid Afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

gaurish said:


> Kohli - misbah - - - Misbah better






*Virat Kohli*
Age: 22
Matches: 51
Average: 46
Runs: 1886
50s: 13
100s: 5
Strike rate: 83 


*Misbah-ul-Haq*
Age: 36
Matches: 70
Average: 40
Runs: 1949
50s: 13
100s: 0
Strike rate: 78

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Awesome match up coming up!

I think Pakistan should chase against India. Currently Pakistan is not as bad a chaser as much as India is a bad defender and we all know India's strength is in batting, so just send it in first and if that fails, it will start a trend for India to start failing.

I think the Ausies did well when they got Dhoni out. But India just has too much batting, I mean Raina at #7 was batting like a number 3 batsman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

'India had more self-belief than Australia' | Cricket videos, MP3, podcasts, cricket audio at ESPN Cricinfo

Sanjay Manjrekar saying it will be a one sided game with India winning(right at the end). Which is fine by us, we always play as the underdogs and come out strong!


----------

